#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-23
<RawChid> Ik heb een vraagje over partities. Ik heb de volgende indeling: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611734/
<RawChid> Nu wil ik graag 5 en 7 samenvoegen tot 1 partitie en daar /  op draaien
<leoquant> mergen dus
<leoquant> langdurige geschiedenis
<leoquant> of je kunt 1 part. formatteren
<leoquant> dat merge ze ze via gparted livecd
<leoquant> en 6? is ook een blijvertje?
<leoquant> ze=je
<RawChid> Nouhja, op 6 staat /home, dus uiteindelijk moet die wel blijven ja
<leoquant> MOEILIJK
<leoquant> OOPS
<RawChid> Mja, het gaat veel tijd kosten he :P
<leoquant> ja
<RawChid> Maar in principe kan ik de partities overzetten/mergen, en dan GRUB herstellen toch leoquant?
<leoquant> via een live cd is grub te herstellen
<RichardJ> zo, windows 7 in virtualbox installeren :)
<CH__> Heb ik ook gedaan RichardJ, werkt feilloos (maar ik heb vrijwel niets erbij geinstalleerd)
<RichardJ> CH__: de installatie gaat vooralsnog prima, bijna klaar :)
<FlipStonE> hmz... xen gaat moeilijk op natty blijkbaar?
<FlipStonE> python-xen-3.3 wil aan geen kant installeren op mijn systeem
<FlipStonE> -> Kan niet voldoen aan afhankelijkheid: python (< 2.7) terwijl python 2.6 + 2.7 als installed staat... hmz
<wica> Oi
<wica> Is er een manier onder ubuntu, om scherm instellingen in een katoor omgeving gelijk te strekken?
<wica> -s
<RichardJ> hmm, blijkbaar is IE9 installen in een virtuele machine best lastig.
<FlipStonE> nieuwe ati driver update voor ubuntu is niet goed... volgens systeem heb ik niet genoeg grafish vermogen om unity te draaien :p
<RichardJ> woe-hoe, dual screen windows 7 in virtualbox!
<danslo1> FlipStonE: sowieso, ati en linux ...
<MonkeyDust> mijn iso's staan remote, maar ik krijg die verbinding niet meer
<MonkeyDust> iso's voor vbox, bedoel ik
<RawChid> iso's of .vdi's? ;)
<MonkeyDust> beide
<MonkeyDust> ssh lukt, maar nfs niet, nfs-kernel draait nochtans
<MonkeyDust> en /etc/exports is ook ok
<MonkeyDust> en het heeft al gewerkt, anders kunnen ze daar niet staan
<wica> krijg je een melding van nfs?
<MonkeyDust> ofwel 'does not exist', ofwel 'time out'
<wica> rcp geburen staat aan?
<wica> rpc
<wica> Zie je op de server iets in de logs?
<MonkeyDust> Exporting directories for NFS kernel daemon...exportfs: /etc/exports [1]: Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export
<wica> Deze melding krijg je als je exportfs -a doet neem ik aan
<MonkeyDust> welke logs?
<MonkeyDust> na nfs-kernel restart
<wica> Ok, duidelijk
<MonkeyDust> exportfs -a geeft dezelfde fout ja
<wica> subtree_check is default volgens mij, en is dus alleen een warning
<MonkeyDust> maar toch werkt het niet :s
<wica> en als je vanaf de client met nc een verbinding probeerd te maken?
<wica> meestal houd het in dat je in /etc/exportfs iets verkeerd hebt
<wica> Of dat je via nfs4 probeerd
<MonkeyDust> nc = norton commander?
<wica> Sorry
<wica> netcat
<wica> Je kan ook telnet gebruiken
<MonkeyDust> telnet 192.168.1.100
<MonkeyDust> Trying 192.168.1.100...
<MonkeyDust> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<wica> wel port enzo opgeven
<wica> en gebruik je nfs3 of nfs4
<MonkeyDust> geen idee
<wica> Dus nfs4
<MonkeyDust> remote pc is debian 5, ext3, maakt dat een verschil?
<wica> switch terug naar nfs3
<MonkeyDust> hoe switch ik terug?
<wica> 1 mom
<wica> MonkeyDust: Bij het mounten vankan je opgeven of je nfs4 of nfs3 wilt
<wica> http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/NFS-Van.html staat iets meer uitleg
<wica> -o nfsvers=3
<MonkeyDust> als ik 'sudo mount -t nfs' doe, komt er een time out, hij vindt het dan gewoon niet
<MonkeyDust> ok, ja hij vindt het nu toch, maar er staat niets op => ???
<MonkeyDust> bedankt voor de tips, de rest is lokaal, ik vind het wel
<MonkeyDust> dju, hopelijk niet al mijn virtuale
<MonkeyDust> v
<MonkeyDust> dju, hopelijk niet al mijn virtuele machines kwijt
<wica> wieso?
<wica> zo leuk, live varnish aanpassen
<erkan^> Goedemiddag heren en dames
<erkan^> Ik heb een probleem. Ik kan 11.04 niet op mijn laptop installeren. Toen ik heb USB op computer aangelsoten en het wordt opgestart... ik zag eerder een paarse beeldscherm , later wordt het ZWART. wat moet ik nu doen?
<wica> erkan^: Schijnbaar switch ubuntu naar een te hoge resolutie
<wica> Je moet de framebuffer uitzetten
<wica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<erkan^> switch?
<wica> erkan^: Ja, tijdens het opstarten zet ubuntu framebuffer aan, en dit kan zorgen voor een te hoge resolutie
<erkan^> effe kijken
<wica> Waardoor je scherm uit gaat
<erkan^> hoe, wica ?
<wica> Staat in die link
<erkan^> ja, mijn engels is redelijk. ik zal mijn best doen. brb
<wica> suc6
<wica> je moet iets in grub aanpassen iets met video=normal ofzo :)
<erkan^> wica,
<erkan^> Enter your BIOS
<erkan^> Find the framebuffer reference and disable it
<erkan^> Save your settings and reboot the system
<erkan^> Boot your Ubuntu system normally
<erkan^> grub? how ?
<wica> 1 sec, boot ff een vm
<erkan^> ik deed F12 drukken, dan wordt het setup weergegeven, wica
<erkan^> vm ?
<erkan^> what is dat?
<wica> erkan^: start je PC
<erkan^> ja daarna
<wica> Tot het eerste paarse scherm, waar je ubuntu live kan draaien of installeren
<wica> druk op F6
<erkan^> Overige optie, wica ?
<wica> vervolgens op ESC
<wica> Yep
<wica> dan zie je daat Boot options staan
<wica> direct na quiet kan je extra opties opgeven
<erkan^> acpi= off, naopc, noalipic, edd=on, nodmraid, nomoeset of allen vrije software ?
<wica> Druk op ESC
<wica> De boot options blijven staan
<wica> vm = virtual machine
<erkan^> Boot: ... en daarna wica?
<erkan^> ik zie nu boot:
<wica> dan zet je die optie vga=notmal voor de -- neer
<erkan^> ik typte: vga=notmail... en die zei: could not find kernel image: vga=notmal
<wica> Vervolgens druk je op enter
<wica> erkan^: Die link gelezen?
<wica> blijkbaar niet
<erkan^> ja niet alles gelezen
<wica> normal
<wica> vga=normal
<erkan^> ik heb nomodeset gekozen, nu is de beeldscherm weergegeven
<erkan^> wca
<erkan^> wica
<erkan^> het is me gelukt
<wica> top :)
<erkan^> ik kan nu installeren
<erkan^> wica, ie is nu aan het installeren
<erkan^> ik ben erg benieuwd of het gaat lukken :-D
<erkan^> Hey CasW (-:
<CasW> Hey erk!
<erkan^> :-D
<wica> Valt me wel op, dat Ubuntu het moeilijk doet met oude hw
<wica> Laatst nog geprobeerd te installen op me MSX2
<erkan^> wica,
<erkan^> ik heb ubuntu 11.04 geïnstalleerd, daarna opnieuw computer is de beeldscherm weer zwart
<wica> erkan^: Dan moet je in grub op de bovenste regel gaan staan.
<wica> druk op "e"
<wica> en ergens bij append vga=normal zetten. EN die link van mij lezen en uitvoeren
<wica> Vroeger, mochten alleen nerd aan linux zitten. Tegenwoordig... iedereen
<wica> :)
<erkan^> begin of laatste regel: moet ik typen: vga=normal  .... wica ?
<wica> de eerste regl in grub, druk op e
<wica> en daar ergens staat append ofzo en dan voor de -- vga=normal neer zetten
<erkan^> ja
<wica> ik ga richting huis, De eerst 8 uur van mijn alternative straf zit er weer op, nog 32 te gaan
<wica> ;)
<RawChid> Hey, als ik networking voor mijn guest in vbox op hostonly heb staan, hoe kan ik dan verbinden met teh interwebs?
<erkan^> ga je weg, wica ??
<erkan^> ik ben bezig met print screen
<erkan^> mom
<erkan^> http://picpaste.com/pics/IMG00035-20110523-1648-CKSqSOz3.1306162243.jpg
<erkan^> kan je me helpen, RawChid ?
<erkan^> om vga normal invullen?
<RawChid> Sorry, ben nu ff druk
<PeterD_> goeiemiddag
<JeroenzKlompz> oi ;-) ben bezig met een static ip adres, maar weet ff niet zeker wat ik in moet vullen bij DNS Servers: http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-Co1kwxxk.1306165167.png
<JeroenzKlompz> ziet er verder goed uit, toch?
<OerHeks> JeroenzKlompz, die x.x.178.x is wel appart
<JeroenzKlompz> k, zal best, geen idee. misschien is dart normall met xs4all/fritzbox router?
 * JeroenzKlompz wet niets van dat soort zaken
<JeroenzKlompz> weet
<JeroenzKlompz> jesus, lol: * dat normaal...
<OerHeks> het kán, maar ik vind het wel appart. normaal begin je bij x.x.1.x
<JeroenzKlompz> heb als static ip gewoon de ip genomen die ik nu heb. normaal wisselt het nogal eens tussen .20 en .21.
<JeroenzKlompz> maar weet je wat ik moet invullen bij DNS Servers?
<OerHeks> je kan je gateway nemen, of dns van je provider
<OerHeks> gewoon testen wat het snelste werkt
<JeroenzKlompz> k, was in verwarring ivm dat op de site zoiets als 8,8,8,9,9,8,8,8 is ingevuld, iets dergelijks kon ik niet terugvinden in de Connection Information
<JeroenzKlompz> thx ;-)
<OerHeks> dat zijn de google dns nr's geloof ik
<OerHeks> die kan je ook doen, of open dns
<OerHeks> met open dns kan je weer klooien, dat je niet perongeluk op www.fedora.nl terechtkomt enzo ..
<JeroenzKlompz> k, heb alles ingevuld, naar het lijkt, maar Apply knopje licht niet op http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-1-XYgXrWPp.1306166516.png
<JeroenzKlompz> toch iets niet goed gedaan blijkbaar
<OerHeks> zie links onder
<JeroenzKlompz> of vergeten
<OerHeks> en je hebt 2x scherm open staan ?
<OerHeks> of is dat een voorbeeld pagina ?
<JeroenzKlompz> achtergrond is de howto site, voorgrond de windows die ik heb openstaan
<OerHeks> ah oke
<OerHeks> maar er komt wel een authenticatie vraag
<JeroenzKlompz> k, maar ik neem aan dat de auth scherm tevoorschijn komt nadat ik apply heb geclickt
 * JeroenzKlompz heeft al enter gedaan, niets
<OerHeks> Jeroen, op je schermafdruk heb je die IP's nog niet compleet
<OerHeks> ik zie als 3e staan 192.
<OerHeks> daar zou nog wat achter moeten komen, toch ?
<OerHeks> (gateway)
<JeroenzKlompz> ahh, toch, twijfelde al ;P
<JeroenzKlompz> is zelfde als primary dns en default route adres, zoals vermelt in me connection info?
<OerHeks> ja
<JeroenzKlompz> k
<JeroenzKlompz> dank je!!!!!!
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<OerHeks> joh, het werkt :(
<jeroenzklompz_> word
<JVB> met welke tool kan je onder ubuntu nieuwsgroepen lezen ?
<MonkeyDust> JVB: met email client Evolution
<JVB> bestaat er nog een andere tool ?
<MonkeyDust> gnus
<MonkeyDust> heb je al eens gezocht in Synaptic?
<JVB> ik ga kijken
<doorntje> Ik heb even  een  vraagje jongens
<doorntje> Uit ervaring weet ik dat met linux op ntfs schrijven goed fout kan gaan
<doorntje> maar nu wil ik op mijn  externe hdd toch een partitie maken anders dan  fat32 (omdat daar bestanden groter dan  4GB niet zijn toegestaan)
<doorntje> Windows  moet er ook  op kunnen schrijven
<doorntje> dat je hier  tools  voor nodig hebt maakt niet uit
<MonkeyDust> en je vraag?
<doorntje> ext2fsd zet ik er inclusief de ext4 altijd op
<doorntje> nou, welk file system raden jullie aan?
<doorntje> (die was ik even vergeten)
<JVB> MonkeyDust : waar kan je gnus opstarten ? na installatie is er geen snelkoppeling
<Jhinta> gogie avond wat hulp nodig betreft netwerk
<Jhinta> als ik ifconfig doe zie ik geen inet maar wel inet6
<Jhinta> hoe krijg ik die inet aan de gang
<JanC> JVB: gnus is een terminal-programma
<Jhinta> tevens krijg ik dit systeem heeft geen suport for inet
<MonkeyDust> JVB: ik ken gnus niet, gewoon gevonden in synaptic
<JanC> JVB: grafisch is er o.a. Pan, Thunderbird, XNC, Knews, Knode, ...
<JanC> eh, niet XNC, iets wat er op lijkt...
<JVB> ok ik zoek het uit, bedankt
<JanC> XPN dus
<doorntje> Weet iemand of ext2 limieten qua bestandsgrootte heeft?
<JanC> doorntje: ik heb al jaren geen problemen meer gezien met NTFS onder linux?
<JanC> doorntje: elk FS heeft limieten   ;)
<trijntje> ik dacht iets van 2T?
<doorntje> JanC: oh, een tijd terug  schreef ik bestanden voor school weg op mijn  NTFS partitie. maar tijdens het opstarten van windows werden  deze bestanden vakkundig weggewerkt door schijfcontrole
<doorntje> en een  enkel bestand dat ik gewijzigd had was  onleesbaar
<JanC> dat klinkt eerder als een probleem met NTFS in Windows dan  :P
<doorntje> Ah, ok
<trijntje> min( ((b/4)3+(b/4)2+b/4+12)*b, 232*b ) weet wiki te vertellen ;)
<JanC> of gewoon niet correct "geunmount"
<doorntje> Een leraar van  mij (mac-fan) zei  dat apple ook met een reden ntfs-schrijven op een mac had uitgeschakeld
<doorntje> JanC: ik zette windows wel eens in slaapstand ja, dat is misschien niet zo slim nu je  het zegt
<JanC> ext2 bestandsgroottelimieten zijn 16 GiB à 2 TiB, afhankelijk van instellingen etc.
<JanC> voor ext3 hetzelfde als ext2, voor ext4 is het maximum 16 GiB à 16 TiB
<doorntje> ah, ok
<doorntje> bedankt iig
<doorntje> heb  hem toch maar ntfs gemaakt...
<JanC> ik denk dat tegenwoordig het FS meestal aangemaakt wordt met het maximum maximum
<doorntje> ah, ok
<trijntje> doorntje, je kan het ook testen natuurlijk, dd if=/dev/zero of=./bigfile
<trijntje> ff niet op je draaiende systeem doen, want die is niet blij als je schijf helemaal vol raakt ;)
<doorntje> trouwens wel grappig dat een leraar van mij niet wist wat een journaled fs was, terwijl hij aan het uitleggen was over file systems
<doorntje> (heeft die een uur over staan lullen)
<OerHeks> :-)
<MonkeyDust> mijn leraar natuurkunde vond de relativiteits theorie onzin, want hij vond dat je toch een vast punt als referentie moest hebben, ik wou zeggen: elkaar als referentie, maar ik dierf niet
<MonkeyDust> ik was 13-14 jaar
<OerHeks> mijn leraar duits gaf alleen klassikaal straf. zonder aanziens des persoons, zei hij dan.
<OerHeks> mijn leraar wiskunde snapte toen al niks van een simpele Z80a microprosessor
<MonkeyDust> ik had altijd onvoldoende voor wiskunde, nu geef ik er les in aan pubers :p
<hansw> wow, wat is het stil vanavond, gebruikt men allemaal wat anders?
<Gotiniens> door de nieuwe unity interface hebben ze x-chat niet kunnen vinden :P
<hansw> dat zal het wellicht zijn, slim van de makers trouwens :-)
<Gotiniens> hehe inderdaad
<hansw> "wij willen rust op irc, laten we eens wat verzinnen"
<hansw> "we have no bugs"
<Gotiniens> over een half jaar "11.04 beste Ubuntu ooit, IRC kanalen zijn nog nooit zo rustig geweest"
<hansw> haha
<hansw> over een jaar, mensen hebben blijkbaar besloten allemaal een red hat licentie te kopen voor 2 dollar in India
<MonkeyDust> of: grote vlucht weg van ubuntu, sinds introductie van unity :p
<OerHeks> ik hoop dat unitu + gnome3 een goeie start maakt.
<hansw> naja, red hat is voornamelijk gnome voor de destop
<hansw> dus gnome gaat sowieso een probleem worden :-)
<Gotiniens> voor thuis gebruik heeft red hat toch gewoon fedora?
<hansw> ja, of centos
<hansw> krijg je gratis patches van dag wiers :-)
<Gotiniens> maar je DE is nu wel ff een lastige keus
<Gotiniens> ik heb gnome 3.0 nog niet kunnen proberen, maar als dat niet bevalt moet ik opzoek naar een andere DE
<hansw> nee hoor, er is altijd nog blackbox of een opvolger
<hansw> en als gnome3 wil opstarten van een usb stick en unity niet dan is de keus snel gemaakt
<Gotiniens> mjah de boxes vond ik allemaal net iets te minimalistisch, een paar jaar geleden
<hansw> ik denk dat we ons allemaal te druk maken
<hansw> het is wel tijd voor vernieuwing
<Gotiniens> ik maak me ook nog niet druk hoor
<Gotiniens> ik heb immers gnome 3.0 nog niet kunnen proberen
<hansw> pak een usb stick :-)
<Gotiniens> de ideen die ze hadden klonken wel goed iig
<Gotiniens> hansw, mjah de afgelopen weken nauwelijks achter mijn pc gezeten
<hansw> heb het een keer opgestart, iconen waren vreselijk lelijk
<hansw> Gotiniens, oeh, lekker
<hansw> ik heb er teveel achter gezeten
<Gotiniens> mjah ik heb het ook over prive uren
<Gotiniens> werk uren waren bijna allemaal achter de pc
<hansw> ik gedeeltelijk
 * hansw moet zich binnenkort officieel project leier noemen
<hansw> en dan wordt de pc wel minder gelukkig
<Gotiniens> mjah
<Gotiniens> dan zeg je gedag PC
<Gotiniens> hallo telefoon
<Gotiniens> ik weet niet wat ik liever heb
<OerHeks> project lijder :-D
<Gotiniens> ik ga naar bed
<Gotiniens> truste
<hansw> idd, met een lange ei :-)
<hansw> maar ach, grote lijnen uitstippelen is ook wel leuk
<hansw> slapen
#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-24
<PeterD> trusten allemaal
<Vancha> morgen allemal
<Vancha> *allemaal -.-
<fratzbc> morning, iemand aanwezig?
<trijntje> goede morgen
<trijntje> fratzbc, (ja)
<fratzbc> ik heb landscape-client en common weggegooid maar krijg nog steeds die stomme canonical sysinfo bij het inloggen
<fratzbc> enig idee
<trijntje> ik ken die programma's niet, wat doen die precies en wat probeer je te voorkomen?
<fratzbc> als je inlogd zie je je ip's en resources die gebruikt worden, dit zit standaard in de nieuwe ubuntu's
<trijntje> als je text only inlogt?
<fratzbc> ja
<fratzbc> sorry :) text
<fratzbc> hm wtf, het is al gefixed
<fratzbc> geen idee... :)
<fratzbc> /var/run/motd /etc/motd.tail leeg gehaald en nu werkt het wel, maar dat heb ik al 100x gedaan :)
<trijntje> vreemd, ik krijg dat niet te zien als ik inlog
<fratzbc> welke distro heb je ?
<fratzbc> versie
<trijntje> 11.04, desktop
<fratzbc> ah ik heb het idee dat het dan alleen met server editie is
<fratzbc> ik gebruik 10.04 LTS srv
<trijntje> dan zal het wel aan de server liggen inderdaad
<fratzbc> nou ik heb het iig nu aan de praat, tenminste gesloopt :) en m'n eigen motd en security bende er in gegooid
<fratzbc> thanks voor het helpen iig
<izzi> weet iemand de ppa voor ubuntuone ?
<izzi> is dat? ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/stable/ubuntu
<izzi> of anders?
<RichardJ> mogguh
<RawChid> moggel
<alex--> Hoi, weet iemand hoe je een subdomein aan een ander IP adres koppelt?
<mvn071> ? in je nameserver
<mvn071> of bij je isp
<alex--> nameserver van me domein verwijst naar de ip van me server
<alex--> in datacenter
<alex--> maar ik wil subdomein van me domein naar een andere server verwijzen
<mvn071> draai je zelf dns ook, b.v. met glue record? anders in de webgui van je isp
<mvn071> welke isp / namehoster heb je ?
<alex--> domein heeft een vriend van me geregeld
<alex--> ik kan van dat domein de nameservers wel zelf aanpassen
<mvn071> dan kan je daar waarlijk ook je subdomeinen regelen
<mvn071> waarschijnlijk
<mvn071> voor intern gebruik kan je ook je /etc/hosts gebruiken, maar daar heeft de rest van de wereld niks aan
<alex--> Het moet dus voor extern gebruik
<alex--> domein moet naar server in datecenter
<alex--> subdomein moet naar server thuis
<alex--> mvn071: ik kan geen subdomeinen regelen, alleen nameservers
<mvn071> welke isp ?
<alex--> waar? datacenter of thuis?
<alex--> thuis: ziggo
<mvn071> welke isp heeft je domein geregistreerd ?
<alex--> ik heb geen idee
<alex--> ik heb ook nog een ander control panel voor me domein bij http://dshosting.eu/
<mvn071> aan wie betaal je rekening ?
<mvn071> de
<alex--> dat regelt een vriend van me
<mvn071> bel je vriend......
<alex--> en dan?:P
<alex--> Kun je vmware op ubuntu server installeren?
<RawChid> Ja
<MaHo> Hallo allemaal
<MaHo> Heb een vraagje?
<MaHo> Mijn netbook draait op Windows 7
<MaHo> Als ik Ubuntu netbook edition daarop installeer
<MaHo> Ga ik ervan uit dat het snel gaat werken
<MonkeyDust> yay! :) http://geertbachot.no-ip.org/
<Vancha> mooi MonkeyDust :) succes :D
<MonkeyDust> geeks, test eens hoe (on)veilig die url is aub!
<Vancha> niekie, waar ben je :D
<MonkeyDust> http://geertbachot.no-ip.org/
<niekie> Wat.
<Vancha> of je die website wou testen niekie :)
<Vancha> hoe veilig hij is :D
<niekie> Weet niet of je dat echt een website kan noemen :P
<niekie> Het is 1 link naar een Facebook.
<niekie> Draaiend op een Apache 2.2.9 server met PHP (Suhosin patched), python en Perl.
<Vancha> jah, en hij is ook alweer weg zie ik :p
<MonkeyDust> ok
<Vancha> mijn website staat ook online, maar als ik een ping opdracht verstuur zegt hij alleen maar timed-out :S
<pjotter> goedemiddag
<pjotter> Ik heb weer wat: Ik heb een NAS gemount met nfs. Werkt prima. Maar als ik hele grote bestanden wil kopiëren loopt het hele systeem vast en kan ik niks doen totdat het bestand is gekopieerd. Nu is deze bug bekend en er is zelfs al een oplossing voor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478413&highlight=nfs+copy+nautilus&page=1 Maar toch begrijp ik niet helemaal hoe ik dit moet oplossen. Ik heb lucis-proposed aangezet in Synaptic en een update geda
<pjotter> Heeft iemand anders hier Ubuntu met een mount naar een externe schijf via nfs?
<OerHeks> pjotter post #27 zag er veelbelovend uit ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9655526&postcount=27
<pjotter> hmmm... het zit 'm dus in die 'sync' optie?
<pjotter> eens kijken wat ik daar heb staan...
<OerHeks> en post #55 zegt iets over UDP .. en dat het gefxed is ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9655526&postcount=55
<OerHeks> ik heb geen ervaring met nfs, helaas.
<pjotter> Nee, dat is niet hoor. Ik heb net ook udp geprobeerd en geen succes. Of had ik dat in de export file moeten doen?
<pjotter> In export heb ik staan:  /shares/internal/PUBLIC 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0(rw,async,insecure,all_squash,anonuid=33,anongid=33)
<pjotter> moet ik daar udp aan toevoegen, denk je?
<OerHeks> je kan het proberen ..
<pjotter> :p
<pjotter> Ik zet er 'udp' in en draai nog eens aan de zwengel...
<pjotter> Ik zal zeker ook moeten rebooten dan?
<pjotter> Weet iemand: Gaat het hier nu om '/etc/export' op mijn locale computer of op de NAS?
<pjotter> nope...
<Oer> :-)
<hansw> brrr
<hansw> unity lijkt stabiel hier
<hansw> dat is best raar
<Oer> ik draai bij mama classic
<hansw> ik heb ubuntu-one eraf gegooit, dat scheelde enorm veel cpu
<hansw> als je niet automatisch inlogt gaat hij staan pollen en vreet hij gewoon 1 core op
<hansw> sinds ik dat aangepast heb is het rustig
<Oer> dit heb ik eerder gehoord, ook van andere services
<Luuk> hoi! In welk kanaal is de vergadering?
<Oer> in meeting ?
<Luuk> oh, okee, bedankt :)
<hansw> hmm, men heeft planet.ubuntu-nl.org gefixt? artikelen zijn weer normaal zichtbaar....
<pjotter> Heeft iemand ervaring met het benaderen van een nas met nfs?
<MonkeyDust> wel met een nfs en een USB harde schijf, maar dat is geen nas
<hansw> nfs op een nas of op een andere server zal weinig verschillen
<hansw> wat is je probleem pjotter
<hansw> ?
<pjotter> hansw: Ik heb even iemand aan de tel. Ik kom er zo op terug...
<MonkeyDust> pjotter: hiermee heb ik een externe usb HDD kunnen mounten, je moet sdX uiteraard aanpassen voor jezelf http://paste.ubuntu.com/612421/
<MonkeyDust> misschien is het gelijkaardig voor je nas
<pjotter> /shares/internal/ 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0(rw,sync,insecure,all_squash,anonuid=33,anongid=33)
<pjotter> /shares/internal/PUBLIC 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0(rw,sync,insecure,all_squash,anonuid=33,anongid=33)
<hansw> mounten kan zo in de /etc/fstab: 192.168.0.2:/   /mountnaam                nfs rsize=1024,wsize=1024,noauto     0 0
<pjotter> Dit is wat er nu in exports staat
<pjotter> o pardon.. verkeerde window :)
<MonkeyDust> gebruik liever paste.ubuntu.com, dat is duidelijker
<hansw> http://www.linuxhelp.net/guides/nfs/
<pjotter> hansw: ik heb nfs wel aan de praat. Maar heb wat issues met het benaderen. Vooral wanneer ik grote bestanden kopieer via nautilus gaat er vanalles fout.
<hansw> vanalles?
<MonkeyDust> rsync gebruiken voor grote bestanden, is beter dan cp
<hansw> gooi wat meldingen op pastebin
<hansw> idd rsync is erg handig
<pjotter> Bij mij loopt Ubuntu vast wanneer ik grote bestanden kopieer via nfs. Eigenlijk loopt het altijd vast... maar bij het kopiëren van grote bestanden is het gewoon meer duidelijk.
<hansw> dan zou ik idd eens met rsync proberen
<hansw> en ondertussen kijken of er wait on io is
<hansw> sar -H 5 5
<hansw> als voorbeeld
<hansw> geeft iedere 5 seconden een overzicht van je proc enzo
<hansw> verander de laatste 5 in 200 ofzo als je een bestand gaat overzetten
<Gotiniens> hansw, nu we het toch over wait on io hebben, zijn er ook progs waarmee je kan zien wel process de wait on IO veroorzaakt?
<pjotter> is sar een standaard commando?
<hansw> Gotiniens, voornamelijk de ps tools
<hansw> pjotter, het zat voornamelijk in hpux maar blijkbaar nu ook in linux
<hansw> Gotiniens, iostat, vmstat, ps, etc...
<hansw> http://nixcraft.com/linux-software/431-what-i-o-wait-under-ps-command.html
<hansw> speel met sar ook wat met de opties
<hansw> Gotiniens, maar je zult als snel blokkende proggies ziet met de pstools hoor
<hansw> of een verbinding die nauwlijks wat doet
<Gotiniens> noujah mijn baas vind de load op de server wat hoog
<Gotiniens> ik vind hem goed
<hansw> hoge load kan ook betekenen dat hij goed werkt
<hansw> zolang er geen processen zijn die er last van hebben is er niets mis
<Gotiniens> aangezien het een fileserver is, en dan heb je altijd een wat hoge load
<hansw> ow, dan zou het juist moeten meevallen
<hansw> maar wat noemt hij hoog?
<hansw> onder de 1?
<Gotiniens> ja
<hansw> ow, niets aan de hand
<Gotiniens> op een machine mar 8 cores
<hansw> wat voor schijven bak eronder? raid? stripped? mirrored?
<Gotiniens> mjah dat is eigenlijk een drama :)
<hansw> jobd? :-)
<Gotiniens> mirror
<hansw> tja
<hansw> vraag gewoon schijven erbij en zeg een stripped mirror op met een dikke raid :-)
<hansw> s/zeg/zet
<hansw> en geen software raid, als je ooit opnieuw moet opbouwen wordt je niet vrolijk
<Gotiniens> nee wel hardware raid gelukkig
<hansw> maar een kaduke raid controller (indicatie is klagen over de temp) kan al een teken zijn dat die controller niet goed is
<hansw> is goed op te vragen via snmp
<pjotter> hallo
<danslo> hoi
<pjotter> sory mensen ik had ff iemand aan de lijn hier.
<pjotter> ha danslo
<pjotter> hansw: Ik heb een MyBook World Edition. Gehacked (SSh toegang) en daarna zelf nfs erop gezet. Nas gemount en op zich werkt ie prima. Het is alleen wanneer ik de Nas met nautilus vanuit Ubuntu benader dat er gekke dingen gaan gebeuren. Vooral wanneer ik grote bestanden (bijvoorbeeld een film) kopieer naar mijn Nas.
<hansw> pjotter, meten dus, wellicht dat die verbinding het niet aankan
<hansw> sowieso, een nas die je moet hacken wil je niet
<pjotter> Nou...
<pjotter> het is best fijn dat je dat ding zelf een beetje kan tweaken
<hansw> daar heb je toch gewoon toegang voor?
<pjotter> sorry hans, ik viel net even weg en ik ben je tip dus ook je tip kwijt over hoe ik dat moet meten.
<hansw> met sar
<hansw> maar lees je eerst even in over wait on io enzo
<pjotter> Standaard ondersteunde ie geen nfs. Maar met ene paar simpele handelingen kun je dus nfs 'aan' zetten. Meer is het eigenlijk niet hoor.
<pjotter> Even een vraag... het valt me op dat ik na het kopieren van filmbestanden altijd een io error krijg. Ik krijg het vermoeden dat dat iets te maken heeft met een poging van Nautilus om na het kopieren meteen een thumbnail van dat bestand te maken. Kan iemand dat bevestigen? Of is dit een raar idee. Ik krijg die io error enkel wanneer ik filmbestanden kopieer en steevast aan het einde van de kopieeraktie. Verder is het bestand dan altijd wel geod gekopieer
<hansw> lijkt me sterk
<pjotter> wanneer ik de nas mount via samba gaat alles op rolletjes. Alleen tja.. vreselijk langzaam...
<hansw> Oer, http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+poll_schedule_timeout+karmic&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#sclient=psy&hl=en&client=ubuntu&hs=30d&channel=fs&source=hp&q=ubuntu+poll_schedule_timeout&aq=f&aqi=g1g-v1&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=3897923a35f9f5e8 :-)
<hansw> er zijn zelfs mensen die denken dat hun doos gehackt is :-)
<Oer> intressant, thnx
<Oer> op Kubuntu is geen ubuntu-one mogenlijk, dat scheelt.
<hansw> Oer, het is soms enorm spitten in de ubuntu fora, enorm  veel AOL replies
<hansw> maar dit is wel een mooie uitleg: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19442/what-is-the-waiting-channel-of-a-process
<hansw> pjotter, heeft je nas een hostname? zo ja, probeer dan eens een cp naar het ipnummer
<pjotter> ik ga het eens proberen...
<hansw> als dat sneller is heb je een dns probleem
<pjotter> Hoe ziet zo'n commando eruit, hansw? "cp bestand MijnNas"?
<pjotter> of wacht ff.. je bedoelt letterlijk het ip nummer...
<pjotter> ? :S
<pjotter> Nou, mensen ik geloof het allemaal wel... Ik mount dat ding wel gewoon via Samba en check over een paar maandjes nog wel een keer of het dan werkt. Want volgens mij is dit toch een bug in Ubuntu of in Nautilus.
<MonkeyDust> is het mogelijk om met nano genummerde lijnen te krijgen? ik vind geen optie in man
<hansw> pjotter, ja, naar het ipnummer
<hansw> MonkeyDust, nano? :-)
<pjotter> Wat er dan gebeurd is dat ie een nieuwe bestand creeert met als naam: het ip nummer
<MonkeyDust> hansw: text editor
<pjotter> Ik neem aan dat dat niet de bedoeling is?
<MonkeyDust> er staat een fout op lijn 282
<hansw> pjotter, ja, maar time dat eens of het sneller gaat
<pjotter> hoe time ik dat?
<hansw> MonkeyDust, vi, en dan esc : regelnummer
<hansw> pjotter: time cp foo bar
<pjotter> ah ok...
<hansw> die geeft drie tijden terug
<hansw> user, system en real
<hansw> het is wel jammer dat mensen die linux gebruiken dit soort dingen niet meer leren moet ik zeggen
<pjotter> Hans, ik begrijp werkelijk niet hoe dat timen werkt.
<pjotter> Ik probeer nu time cp foo bar "bestand" "ipnummer"?? :S
<hansw> pjotter, time is het commando, dat zet je dus voor je cp actie
<pjotter> wat gek... nog eens proberen
<hansw> foo bar is een voorbeeld, ik zal het anders omschrijven
<pjotter> O ik dacht dat dat iets belangrijks was
<hansw> time cp bestand.mkv ipnummer (je zet alles in de root van je nas?)
<hansw> hoe heet je nfs mount?
<pjotter> yep
<pjotter> /mnt/MyBook
<pjotter> Dit gaat wel ff duren :)
<hansw> ok, time cp film.mkv /mnt/MyBook, je zou een ipnummer moeten mounten om te kijen of dat sneller gaat
<hansw> kijken
<hansw> maar mount je op ipnummer of op de hostname?
<pjotter> Hij is nu gewoon gemount met nfs default parameters
<pjotter> op hostname
<hansw> maak ook morgen ofzo eens een mount op het ipnummer
<pjotter> Ik ben nu aan het timen op huidige mount. Als ie klaar is verander ik de mount in etc/fstab van hostname naar ip nummer en probeer het dan nog eens
<hansw> en heb je flow control op je switch? of gewoon default huis ding?
<hansw> wat je iig kunt proberen is om de verschillen te timen, nu met nfs, straks een keer met smb of ftp
<hansw> en bedenk dat het ftp'n vanaf de nas sneller zal zijn dan het ftp'n naar de nas
<pjotter> bedankt hans. Is sowiso wel leuk om te vergelijken. Ik ben nu bezig met de tweede time (dit keer met ip nummer ipv hostname)
<hansw> ah, dat is best snel, hoe groot is je bestand?
<pjotter> 400 Mb
<pjotter> even een testbestandje
<hansw> doe dan ook even met rsync of rcp :-)
<hansw> en kijk of nfs via udp of tcp loopt
<pjotter> Met hostname: real 1m55.218s, user 0m0.000s, sys 0m0.520s
<pjotter> Met ip nummer: real 1m56.717s, user 0m0.000s, sys 0m0.500s
<hansw> dat is weinig verschil
<hansw> doe het eens met een grote film?
<pjotter> ok
<pjotter> Ik zal een klassieker gebruiken: Life of Brian.. 1.4 Gbyte
<hansw> dat is klein :-)
<pjotter> ow
<hansw> neem een mkv op 1080p, die zijn rond de 7 Gb
<pjotter> Waar haal ik die zo gauw vandaan? :D
<hansw> of een dvd
<hansw> of een ....
<pjotter> Ik heb nog wel een backupbeatdn van 7 Gbyte
<pjotter> maar die staat op die NAS...
<hansw> haal hem naar je toe en zet hem daarna weer terug
<pjotter> ja precies... MAAR!
<hansw> maak ruimte ;-)
<pjotter> Dat zal dan morgen zijn. Want ik ga nu even kappen met dit gecomputer
<hansw> succes morgen
<pjotter> Dank je Hansw. Voor de tips!
<Oer> :-)
<MonkeyDust> sites-available, sites-enabled, niet simpel als je het voor eht eerst doet
<pjotter> Jij ook bedankt Oer! Uiteindelijk zal ik het ooit leren... dat "Ubuntu"
<MonkeyDust> pjotter: you're doing the easy part ;)
<pjotter> MonkeyDust: Jij niet?
<MonkeyDust> virtualhosts, dat is nog andere koek :p
<pjotter> Lama :D
<pjotter> Misschien over een weekje
<MonkeyDust> ik zou een tutorial in jip en janneke taal moeten vinden
<hansw> pjotter, overigens zijn die tijden niet slecht hoor
<Oer> of zelf schrijven ??
<MonkeyDust> Oer: als ik gevonden heb hoe het moet, schrijf ik een jip en janneke tutorial :)
<hansw> virtual hosts, :-)
<pjotter> hansw: Ik weet het. Op zich best acceptabel. Dit zijn dus de nfs tijden, he? Ik heb de samba tijden nog niet getest.
 * hansw gaat zich langzaam voorbereiden op een ochtend thuis werken en zooien met hpux
<MonkeyDust> -moet ik in sites-available nog eens een directory zetten met de naam van de site, of enkel een conf-bestand?
<hansw> nee
<MonkeyDust> welk van de twee?
<hansw> in sites-enabled zet je een bestandje met de naam van de site en daarin de config
<hansw> eigenlijk zet je het elders en maak je een symbolic link
<MonkeyDust> dus geen extra dir?
<MonkeyDust> die link is voor later
<hansw> maar vraag me niet om dat nu uit te leggen :-)
<hansw> geen extra dir nee
<MonkeyDust> impress me ;)
<hansw> ln -s foo bar
<MonkeyDust> dus als de website voorbeeld.com heet, moet ik ee bestand voorbeeld.com.conf aanmaken?
<MonkeyDust> kun je volgen pjotter ? ;)
<pjotter> Trouwens, MonkeyDust, als je ECHT iets high techs wil doen: Probeer maar eens een Thunderbird op een NAS te sharen tussen verschillende Thunderbird accoutns draaiende op verschillende platforms en met verschillende versinummers. Hier werkt het :p :D
<hansw> dat kan, is handig voor je eigen beheer, je weet dan in welk bestand je een domein hebt zitten
<MonkeyDust> aw rite
<hansw> rite?
<hansw> ow, right :-)
<hansw> owjee, moet ook nog een mod_proxy geval inrichten morgen
<hansw> leuk
<MonkeyDust> ik was vegeten switch user te doen :s
<pjotter> Hansw: Nog ff o de valreep... 1.4 Mbyte bestand over nfs:
<pjotter> Met IP-nummer: real 6m33.221s, user 0m0.020s, sys 0m1.890s
<pjotter> Met hostname: real 5m25.929s, user 0m0.000s, sys 0m1.470s
<pjotter> Toch vrij netjes?
<Oer> 1.4 mb of gb ?
<pjotter> Ow.. ehh Gb
<Oer> :-D
<pjotter> :D
<Oer> klein verschil
<Oer> 100 mbit netwerk ?
<pjotter> bwoahhh
<pjotter> Weet ik veel... het zit allemaal op mijn modem
<pjotter> Wat ook vreemd is... Als ik een bestand kopieer via Nautilus naar die gemounte nfs NAS... springt de voortgangsbalk meteen op 80% of zoiets en blijft daar een lange tijd op hangen. Ondertussen wordt het bestand dan wel gekopieerd.
<pjotter> (Kopiëren via Nautilus = een bestand vanaf het Bureublad slepen naar de geopende map van mijn gemounte NAS in Nautilus)
<Oer> en via terminaal ?
<pjotter> Oer: daar heb ik geen voortgangs indicatie
<hansw> pjotter, daar is time dus voor, time cp ....
<hansw> maar nautilus is langzamer, je had 400 mb in bijna 2 minuten
<hansw> probeer het eens via een ftp morgen
<hansw> er zal niet veel verschil in zitten, het is redelijk aan de tijd
<pjotter> Het gaat hier eigenlijk niet om tijd maar om de voortgangsbalk die je bij Nautilus ziet. Normaal zou die geleidelijk aan moeten oplopen naarmate het bestand gekopieerd wordt. Maar nu nu gaat hij meteen naar 70% en stopt daar terwijl het bestand wordt gekopieerd. Het is gewoon iets dat mij opvalt. Het lijkt mij in ieder geval niet normaal.
<hansw> ftp heeft erg weinig overhead
<Oer> hmm met scp ook niet ?
<hansw> och, dat is vermoedelijk je lokale buffer
<hansw> Oer, scp gebruikt een versleuteling, is altijd langzamer, dan is sftp beter, die doet de transfer minder encrypted
<pjotter> oeps.. wat nu weer: "Error splicing file: Invoer-/uitvoerfout"
<hansw> ga nu eerst eens timen met smb en ftp, laat nautilus even buiten de scope
<hansw> morgen dus :-)
<pjotter> ja, eerst lekker slapen....
<pjotter> :)
<pjotter> bedankt mensen en tot ziens!
#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-25
<Chat5397> hallo
<leoquant> er zijn hier ook veel niet forummers nietwaar?
<leoquant> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/vacature-webteam-medewerker/
<Jeroen1104> goedemiddag
<trijntje> middag Jeroen1104
<Jeroen1104> hoi trijn
<Jeroen1104> zat ff in het offtopic
<Jeroen1104> heb net banshee er weer afgemikt
<Jeroen1104> wat een ehm !@#$%^&*&*()(*&^%$#@! programma
<Jeroen1104> traaaaaag
<wica> :)
<Jeroen1104> nu moet ik al mijn zooi weer omzetten :(
<Oer> welnee, rhythmbox gewoon laten scannen
<Jeroen1104> kortom dan heb ik wat te doen :( :( :(
<Jeroen1104> thanks !
<Jeroen1104> fijne dag allen !
<Oer> have fun
<wica> dat klinkt erg
<wica> Welke brug ga je gebruiken?
<RawChid> Weet iemand een commando ofzo die mij alle mogelijke schermresoluties voor mijn driver geeft?
<RawChid> Die ik op deze PC kan instellen dus
<MonkeyDust> xdpyinfo
<Oer> RawChid, huidige resolutie > xrandr | grep '*' en alleen xrandr geeft alle resoluties, zie ik
<Oer> ow xdpyinfo is ook een mooie ja
<Oer> incl colordepth
<RawChid> Dank !
<RawChid> xrandr is dikke prima
<linuxfreak23> kan iemand me helpen?
<Oer> misschien, stel je vraag linuxfreak23
<linuxfreak23> als ik bij uiterlijk de muis cursor verander...verandert hij niet...maar in firefox is hij wel verandert... (ik gebruik ubuntu 11.04
<linuxfreak23> )
<linuxfreak23> nou?
<Oer> ja issue is bekend, zie > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/786325
<Oer> mogenlijk dat dit aan compiz ligt, of unity, of beiden.
<linuxfreak23> maar hoe kan ik dit dan oplossen (ik ben  niet goed in engels)
<Oer> als er een oplossing is, komt die met de updates mee, denk ik.
<linuxfreak23> ok
<linuxfreak23> heb daar net gelezen dat ik compiz dan moet disablelen....maar hoe moet dat?
<linuxfreak23> en heeft dat veranderingen voor de pc?
<Oer> ik weet niet of compiz in/uit schakelen op dezelfde plek zit, het zat in 'Uiterlijk"
<Oer> wat het veranderd kan je dan zelf zien, doorzichtigheid dacht ik
<wica> linuxfreak23: Je kan bij het inloggen, aangeven welke grafische omgeving je wilt, classic zonder effecten is zonder compiz
<linuxfreak23> staat wel in dat bericht van jou....(zie laatste bericht)
<linuxfreak23> ik ga eff dat classic proberen
<linuxfreak23_> ben er weer...
<exalt> wb
<linuxfreak23_> en ja....het heeft geholpen
<wica> und?
<wica> mooi
<wica> 2,5 graag :)
<linuxfreak23_> maar...kan ik compic ook uitschakelen zonder dat ik hem op klassiek moet opstarten?
<wica> linuxfreak23: Ja, dat moet kunnen
<linuxfreak23_> hoe?
<exalt> compic kan je niet uitschakelen. compiz wel
<wica> 1 sec
<wica> google is niet zo snel
<linuxfreak23_> sry.....bedoel compiz
<wica> Unity is afhankelijk van compiz
<wica> uitzetten gaat blijkbaar niet als je unity gebruikt
<leoquant> iets met metacity replace
<leoquant> dodelijk advies
<wica> hehehe
<leoquant> nee, maar serieus dat zijn compiz killen
<leoquant> zou
<linuxfreak23_> ok...dan niet
<wica> compiz killen gaat zonder je sessie te verliezen
<wica> compiz start dat weer op uit zich zelf ;)
<leoquant> ja dat kan
<leoquant> moment
<wica> rm $(which compiz)
<wica> kan ook werken
<wica> :)
<linuxfreak23_> hm...ik doe wel gewoon classiek
<linuxfreak23_> tot dat de bug eruit is
<linuxfreak23_> bedankt jongens
<leoquant> metacity --replace
<linuxfreak23_> n og een fijne middag
<leoquant> lujkt niet idd
<wica> is toch iets met emerald --replace ?
<leoquant> ik ga het eens uitproberen hoe dat zit...
<Jeroen1104> goedemiddag
<Jeroen1104> kan iemand me vertellen welke programma's het meest snel zijn om een complete Rhytmbox library te dumpen op een ipod?
<linuxfreak23> heel raar maar toen ik even weer in normale modes opstarte (niet klasiek) is hij toch zonder bug!!!
<linuxfreak23> maar nu een andere vraag
<linuxfreak23> ik wil mijn pc op mac laten lijken en dat is erg goed gelukt...maar een nadeel over een geinstallerde app: docky...ik heb de 3d modes aangezet zodat het echt op mac lijkt,maar er zit nog wel een vierkante rant omheen
<linuxfreak23> hoe haal ik die rand weg?
<linuxfreak23> hallo?
<linuxfreak23> laat maar
<RawChid> linuxfreak23, niet iedereen leest dit continue
<RawChid> Het is best normaal dat iemand na een half uur nog antwoord geeft
<wica> RawChid: zlefs 12 uur later nog :)
<wica> zelfs
<RawChid> Als het niet te druk is wel ja :)
<wica> Ben gewoon gewent in bepaalde kanalen mijnvraag neer te gooien en de volgende dag eens kijken of er een antwoord is
<RawChid> En nu weggaan zonder verder iets te zeggen vind ik ook niet zo netjes
<wica> Nop
<wica> Denkt zeker dat dit een 0900 nummer is :)
<Jeroen1104> goedemiddag
<exalt> middag
<exalt> Jeroen1104: wil jij ogg's op je ipod ?
<Jeroen1104> nee ik moet ze omzetten
<Jeroen1104> en Banshee is op mijn oude laptop niet aardig voor mijn koeling...
<MonkeyDust> kun je met ffmpeg niet converteren?
<Jeroen1104> Banshee doet intern converten
<Jeroen1104> en de cpu schiet naar 100%
<Jeroen1104> ik heb ook Rbox geinstalleerd maar daar kom ik helemaal niet verder
<Jeroen1104> ben ik gewoon een oen of zie ik het gewoon niet meer
<MonkeyDust> XCFA is a tool to extract the contens of Audio-CDs and convert musical
<MonkeyDust> audio files conversion to FLAC, WAV, OGG, M4A, MPC, WavPack and many
<MonkeyDust> other formats.
<MonkeyDust> SoundConverter doet hetzelfde
<Jeroen1104> ik zoek dus eigenlijk iets waarmee ik soepel kan omzetten naar mp3 en dan de hele map op mijn ipod knallen
<MonkeyDust> oggconvert doet ook hetzelfde (ik noem enkel de grafische programma's
<Jeroen1104> ik heb nu mijn music map toegevoegd aan soundconverter
<MonkeyDust> Jeroen1104: in synaptic vind je nog meer programma's
<Jeroen1104> als ik doe ipod?
<Jeroen1104> ik had gister een bar slechte kwaliteit... dus alles weer opnieuw maar dan staat mijn laptop 4 uur op 100% cpu te blazen
<Jeroen1104> 4=7
<Jeroen1104> ik begin het zo langzamerhand op te geven
<MonkeyDust> Jeroen1104: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/category/podcast/
<Jeroen1104> sorry ik weet niet wat ik hier mee moet
<MonkeyDust> misschien vind je er iets nuttigs
<Jeroen1104> ik start de meuk maar weer opnieuw
<wica> ipod kan toch gewoon mp3's aan
<Jeroen1104> 917 bestanden via banshee conversie en dumping
<MonkeyDust> waarom via banshee, er zijn nog andere programma's, ik somde er net enkele op
<Jeroen1104> omdat ik niet weet hoe ik het anders zou moeten doen zonder duidelijk te zien waar of hoe ik kan syncen
<Jeroen1104> RB zegt het me niet
<MonkeyDust> XCFA, SoundConverter en nautilus-soundconverter-scripts
<Jeroen1104> soundconverter is ook niet de meest snelle en lichte
<MonkeyDust> en rhythmbox?
<Jeroen1104> ja maar ik kan nergens goed zien wat er met mijn ipod gebeurt
<Jeroen1104> sorry ik ben al 2 dagen bezig..
<Jeroen1104> ik ben weg
<Jeroen1104> ik zie het wel
<Jeroen1104> dank voor de tips
<MonkeyDust> toch weer 1 mp3-speler minder op de trein, we komen er nog wel :p
<wica> hehe
<wica> gewoon een device nemen wat wel andere coderingen aan kan
<RawChid> Hmm, ik wil grub aanpassen dat ie automatisch na 10 secs de eerste kiest. Nu blijft ie wachten tot ik op enter druk.
<RawChid> Heb /etc/default/grub aangepast, en update-grub gedaan. De grub.cfg in /boot/ is wel bijgewerkt. Maar deze lijkt niet gebruikt te worden (ik zie geen verschil bij reboot)
<RawChid> grub-install --boot-directory=/boot/ /dev/sda  <- heb ik ook geprobeerd
<RawChid> Iemand een idee waar het aan kan liggen?
<MonkeyDust> er is ook StartupManager
<RawChid> Die ken ik, wilde het helemaal zelf proberen omdat die startupmanager vroeger wel eens problemen gaf
<RawChid> Nu ff startupmanager gestart en die klopt volgens mij ook net. Daar staat timeout=10 secs, en ook een hele andere resolutie dan ik te zien krijg
<RawChid> net=niet
<RawChid> Het probleem is dus denk i kdat de wijzigingen neit doorgeveoerd worden, of dat er tijdens boot een andere GRUB wordt gebruikt
<MonkeyDust> en ik slaag er niet in om een virtal host te configureren in apache
<RawChid> Hm, ik heb het nu gevonden
<MonkeyDust> met name de ServerName, wat moet ik daar kiezen
<RawChid> De host van je site MonkeyDust
<RawChid> apestof.be  bijvoorbeeld
<RawChid> Is het voor lokaal wat te testen of serieus?
<MonkeyDust> thephistels.be - maar ik geraak er niet
<MonkeyDust> eerst lokaal, daarna via no-ip online
<MonkeyDust> the phistels een muziekgroepje dat ik ken
<MonkeyDust> toemme, moet ik de dns ook aanpassen?
<Jules__> Hallo,
<Jules__> Is er iemand die verstand heeft van Ubuntu server?
<MonkeyDust> stel je vraag maar Jules__
<Jules__> Ok
<Jules__> Ik heb een probleem
<MonkeyDust> ...
<Jules__> Met HyperVX en Xen
<Jules__> xd
<Jules__> Als ik het installeer
<Jules__> sh ./hypervm -virtualization_mode=xen
<Jules__> Doet ie wat
<Jules__> en dan
<Jules__> Module PHP not found
<MonkeyDust> zet je vraag in 1 lijn ajb, Jules__
<Jules__> Ok sorry
<Jules__> Nouja
<Jules__> het is meer een probleem.
<Jules__> Geen vraag.
<Jules__> Als ik sh ./hypervm -virtualization_mode=xen uitvoer. Krijg ik een aantal errors. Module PHP not found. Module SSH not found. en na een aantal modules Can't find some modules, Check if Yum/Up2Date is installed.
<hansw> apt-cache search hypervm |grep php
<hansw> en dat installeren
<Jules__> Dankjewel ;)
<MonkeyDust> http://blogs.msdn.com/b/virtual_pc_guy/archive/2010/10/21/installing-ubuntu-server-10-10-on-hyper-v.aspx
<Jules__> Zeer bedankt!
<hansw> ow wacht. je gaat ubuntu server installeren op hypervm van ms?
<MonkeyDust> als ik met virtual hosts werk in apache, moet ik dan ook de dns aanpassen?
<hansw> je moet zorgen dat de host naar het juiste ipnummer verwijst ja
<hansw> als je www.foo.nl op die server moet het a record voor dat domain naar die webserver verwijzen
<MonkeyDust> tnx hansw
<MonkeyDust> no-ip heeft hetzelfde resultaat als dynDNS : als mijn ip adres verander, is ook de website weg -- is de bedoeling niet dat dat dynamisch is?
<hansw> er zijn scripts die je dynamische ipnummer uploaden naar dyndns
<hansw> sommige routers kunnen dat ook
<hansw> en met een beetje scripting kijk je elke 5 minuten of je een ander ipadres hebt en upload je dat naar die dyndns
<MonkeyDust> even in de router kijken dan
#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-26
<Jeroen1104> goedemorgen
<Jeroen1104> ik heb grote problemen met banshee gekregen..
<Jeroen1104> edipipe??? fatal error
<leoquant> wanneer/bij welke actie?
<leoquant> applicatieinvoer error
<leoquant> dus wat hebt ge ingevoerd?
<Jeroen1104> leoquant: sorry was heel even aan het zoeken
<Jeroen1104> ehm als ik de library wil updaten
<Jeroen1104> ik ben nu aan het overwegen om op RB over te stappen
<leoquant> die lib bestaat uit?
<Jeroen1104> muziek
<leoquant> format?
<Jeroen1104> Ogg
<leoquant> hoeveel mb/gb
<Jeroen1104> iets van 6 a 7
<leoquant> doe het eens in stappen van 1 gb
<Jeroen1104> ok
<Jeroen1104> nog andere tips?
<Jeroen1104> banshee is wat zwaar voor mijn pc
<leoquant> ja ubuntuone store uitschakelen
<leoquant> bij voorkeuren
<Jeroen1104> :)
<leoquant> vreet resources
<Jeroen1104> ok
<RichardJ> ik gebruik al die stores sowieso niet ;)
<Jeroen1104> die staan uit
<RichardJ> weet nog van voor ik een reinstall deed, ik kon niet eens normaal banshee draaien
<Jeroen1104> ik zal zo eens kijken
<Jeroen1104> moment
<Jeroen1104> hmm
<leoquant> banshee is een zware applicatie
<leoquant> maar i pods doen het er goed op
<Jeroen1104> ja idd
<leoquant> tenminste de nieuwe van mij
<Jeroen1104> het lijkt alsof het werkt weer
<Jeroen1104> pffff
<Jeroen1104> het is echt expirimenteren voor me
<leoquant> fingers crossed
<Jeroen1104> en mijn wat oude laptop werkt ook niet echt mee
<leoquant> 512 mb op natty?
<Jeroen1104> nee 2gig
<Jeroen1104> maar een office laptop
<leoquant> o...:)
<Jeroen1104> geen multimedia
<leoquant> ok
<Jeroen1104> dus een wat onderbemeten graka
<leoquant> nou succes
<leoquant> ツ
<Jeroen1104> had nog het plan om van unity terug naar gnome te gaan maar kan helemaal niks meer vinden
<Jeroen1104> dank leoquant
<Jeroen1104> laterz !
<pjotter> Hallo allemaal. De laatste tijd heb ik heel slecht geluid wanneer ik skype opstart. Het klinkt een "krakerig". Hebben andere mensen dit ook en weet iemand een oplossing?
<OerHeks> ja, daar heb ik van gehoord
<pjotter> Net alsof er ruis door zit.
<pjotter> Het is vaak alleen wanneer ik skype opstart. Wanneer ik een gesprek start heb je kans (maar dat is net altijd) dat het ineens opgelost is.
<OerHeks> dan is de oplossing de auto mic versterker uitschakelen, of in de instellingen in skype de goede uitgang selecteren
<pjotter> Was ik weer :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<pjotter> Dat autoajust aan of uitzetten heeft geen effect hoor
<pjotter> het blijft kraken
<MonkeyDust> is het mogelijk om te rsync'en naar twee plaatsen tegelijk, ipv te kopiëren? (backup)
<pjotter> Het is ook zomaar ineens gekomen. Bij mijn weten heb ik hier niets veranderd aan het geluid of aan skype
<trijntje> microsoft ziet dat je linux gebruikt ;)
<MonkeyDust> en ms houdt niet van linux ;)
<pjotter> Ik moet er weer ff uit en in...
<pjotter> En hop opgelost!
<OerHeks> jippie
<OerHeks> hoe ?
<pjotter> Gewoon terug naar skype 2.1
<pjotter> :D
<pjotter> Als ik even rondkijk op fora zie ik dat nogal veel mensen erg veel problemen hebben met het geluid van skype. Zoek maar eens op "crackling sound". Ik wacht wel ff de volgende versie af.
<OerHeks> oke, we w88 af
<MarcV> ]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]
<MarcV> oeps
<MarcV> heb zeker en hoop rommel veroorzaakt?
<MarcV> er bleef een key hangen van mn laptop
<MarcV> :(
<CH__> Toetsenbord even uitzuigen, Marc.
<MarcV> helpt niet ben ik bang..
<MarcV> moet tobo een keer helemaal loshalen denk ik
<MarcV> is erg onhandig en het is steeds dezelfde toets
<MarcV> raad eens welke? ;-)
<lord4163> Hoi!
<lord4163> Waarom start skype niet op?
<lord4163> hallo?
<lord4163> slaapt iedereen?
<CasW> Skype heeft problemen op z'n servers
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> men is overgenomen
<leoquant> gehackt
<lord4163> Ohw
<lord4163> Maar de client start niet eens op
<leoquant> door microsoft
<leoquant> dan is het geen serverprobleem
<lord4163> hmmm
<CasW> Kan ook, het was tenminste iets bij Skype :p
<RichardJ> http://tweakers.net/nieuws/74686/skype-kampt-wereldwijd-met-problemen.html
<leoquant> De aansluiting van de open source-telefooncentrale (PBX) Asterisk op Skype wordt geschrapt. Skype, dat nu wordt gekocht door Microsoft, trekt de stekker eruit
<RichardJ> mja, ik gebruikte het toch al niet, maar ik vind het wel zonde
<leoquant> ekiga is er ook nog
<RichardJ> jep, die gebruik ik zelf toch al.
<lord4163> Wij wel
<lord4163> en helemaal handig al woon je ~2000km van je familie vandaan
<lord4163> En het enigste dienst die veel mensen gebruiken
<leoquant> ja dat wel
<lord4163> aha ik heb het al gefixt
<leoquant> heb je het via ubuntu geinstalleerd of van het wereld boze internet?
<leoquant> o.:)
<lord4163> gewoon softwarecenter
<lord4163> denk ik
<lemio> Mijn computer sluit niet volledig af, hij geeft nog beeld wanneer ik hem afsluit via de rechtsbovenknop
<lemio> soort strepen in beeld
<lemio> ik heb dit al geprobeerd: apm power_off=1 to /etc/modules
<lord4163> sudo shutdown 'now'
<lord4163> ben weg succes met waarmee jullie bezig zijn ;)
<lemio> heb ik ook geprobeerd, alleen gaat die dan ook niet volledig uit
<MarcV> sudo shutdown -h now
<MarcV> -r voor reboot
<CasW> Waarom -h?
<MarcV> -h = halt
<CasW> == ?
<MarcV> -r = reboot
<CasW> Die had ik al door ;)
<MarcV> probeer maar
<CasW> Maar ik wil niet afsluiten
<MarcV> en anders ligt het misschien aan de monitor?
<CasW> Ooh, oké, dat verklaart een heleboel waarom hij niet volledig afsloot bij mij :p
<MarcV> zonder -h sluit het os wel af maar de pc niet
<ben__> how can i delete recent opened files?
<ben__> hoe kan ik "recent geopende bestanden" leegmaken?
<ben__> versie 11.04
<hansw> oi
<ben__> hoi Hansw
<ben__> kun jij me verder helpen?
<hansw> geen idee
<hansw> ik weet niet wat je probleem is
<ben__> ik weet in de oudere versies hoe het werkt, erg simpel zelfs, maar ik kan het hier niet vinden
<ben__> je krijgt bij het openen van de bestanden o.a. recent geopende bestanden
<hansw> wat werkt in de oudere versies en wat is je probleem?
<ben__> vroeger kon je die wissen
<ben__> het wissen van de inhoud bij de geschiedenis zeg maar
<ben__> maar niet op internet
<ben__> maar gewoon op de computer lokaal
<ben__> werk je met 11.04
<hansw> ben__, sorry, probeer het verhaal even in 1 zin samen te vatten, ik snap je probleem niet
<ben__> tja, op zich denk ik dat het al wel redelijk duidelijk moet zijn
<ben__> ubuntu houdt de laatste geopende bestanden bij
<ben__> dat kunnen allerlei bestanden zijn
<ben__> soms wil je die wissen om dat je vindt dat je ex die niet lezen mag
<ben__> wat in een browser geschiedenis heet
<ben__> heet hier gewoon recent geopende bestanden
<ben__> als je met 11.04 werkt open gewoon de bestanden box en je ziet het vanzelf staan
<ben__> nu wil ik deze bestanden wissen om ze niet inzichtelijk te hebben voor anderen
<hansw> sorry, geen idee waar dat in zou kunnen zitten, probeer eens om te kijken of je met ubuntu-tweak wat kunt vinden
<ben__> oke hoe kom ik daar
<hansw> ben__, laat ze niet inloggen op jouw account, probleem opgelost
<ben__> hm zit wat in
<ben__> ik heb al wel gemerkt als ik de mappen een andere naam geef is het ook verdwenen, maar ik vind dat omslachtiger als vroeger, toen was het een druk op de knop
<OerHeks> om recent docs uit te schakelen
<OerHeks> gedit ~/.gtkrc-2.0. Add the following line. gtk-recent-files-max-age=0. Save and exit the file. You can also use ubuntu tweak for this
<OerHeks> om de lijst nu te wissen Locaties -> Recent Documenten > recente documenten opschoonen
<CyberGabber> ben, gebruik je Gnome? Dan (bij mij engels) menu 'Places' > 'Recent Files' > 'Clear recent Documents'
<CyberGabber> oeps, veel te laat...Zag de laatste regels van het irc-gesprek niet...
<hansw> CyberGabber, OerHeks dat is volgens mij in classic, gebruik hij geen unity?
<OerHeks> owja
<CyberGabber> Voor unity: http://ubuntuguide.net/clearprevent-recent-documents-under-files-folders-in-ubuntu-unity
<OerHeks> ik heb geprobeerd te fixen, maar http://paste.ubuntu.com/613471/
<OerHeks> :(
<hansw> jeeee
<hansw> een hele sqlite db verwijderen om je history te deleten?
<OerHeks> grumble
<OerHeks> Er heeft zich een onoplosbaar probleem voorgedaan bij het initialiseren van de pakketinformatie. Gelieve deze fout in het pakket ‘update-manager’ te rapporteren en voeg de volgende foutmelding toe:
<OerHeks> etc
<OerHeks> hoezo onoplosbaar ?
<hansw> OerHeks, die link die je poste voor ben, die database bestaat hier niet eens
<hansw> en als ik dat artikel zo lees, dat is een non nerd hack
<OerHeks> ow oude info dus
<hansw> waarom zou je een sqlite db verwijderen zonder dat je weet wat er in staat?
<hansw> ow wacht, hij bestaat wel
<hansw> moment
<hansw> er staat alleen niet zomaar wat in :-)
<hansw> sqlitebrowser ./.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite
<hansw> could not get list of tables: 5, database is locked
<hansw> blijkbaar in gebruik en niet multi user
<hansw> stomme database dus
<OerHeks> zal wel te maken hebben met dat indexing systeem ?
<hansw> nee, locks
<OerHeks> effin als je zo paranoia bent, draai dan live cd
<hansw> of laat andere gebruikers niet toe op je eigen account :-)
<OerHeks> idd.
<OerHeks> ik kan me situaties voorstellen, dat je niets mag laten weten.
<OerHeks> dan is er safe browsing knop enzo
<hansw> dan moet je niets cachen, of verwijderen na het uitloggen ofzo
<OerHeks> homedir versleutelen heeft dan zin ja
<hansw> ook
<hansw> ~ op een usb heeft ook zin, mits je systeem het kan
<hansw> maar dan laat je hem liggen en ben je zuur :-)
<OerHeks> brb
<hansw> goed, slapen, over 7 uur een hpux machine nakijken
<hansw> doei
<viezerd> slaap ze
<OerHeks> oke, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* deed de truuk
#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-27
<alex--> Hoi, weet iemand hoe je zo'n plaatje als dit maakt?: http://www.sizzledcore.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/ubuntu-app-store-1-500x361.jpg
<RichardJ> alex--: grote kans dat het paint-skills zijn :)
<alex--> Wat zijn dat?
<RichardJ> alex--: vaardigheid met tekenprogramma's.
<alex--> ah
<alex--> dus gewoon zelf gemaakt
<jk> een tekentablet kan handig zijn voor zoiets
<alex--> ok
<alex--> brb
<erkan^> hallo?
<erkan^> kan hier een cam onder empathy?
<izzi> erkan^: heb geen cam maar is me wel eerder gelukt in amsn
<erkan^> ok izzi
<erkan^> ik ga hem nu installeren
<hajour1> o ik heb waarschijnlijk 2 vrijwilligers gevonden voor het vertalen van nederlands naar fries maar ook om het in te spreken
<PeterD> goeiemiddag
<hajour1> hallo peter :)
<hajour1> PeterD, als je hulp nodig hebt kan je beter meteen je vraag neerzetten hier.dan heb je ook sneller antwoord:)
<PeterD> ik heb geen hulp nodig op dit moment
<hajour1> dit is merendeel een hulp channel:)
<PeterD> gewoon aan het meekijken
<OerHeks> een tevreden gebruiker :-D
<OerHeks> hoi PeterD
<PeterD> hoi OerHeks
<MonkeyDust> om te babbelen is er #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<hajour1> ok wou alleen helpen sorry dan :)
<hajour1> PeterD, ^
<PeterD> maak maar een goede driver voor mijn ATI videocard ?
<OerHeks> ati word standaard goed ondersteund, dacht ik ?
<PeterD> mijn desktop heeft problemen met Wine
<hajour1> uch wine ja
<PeterD> zolang ik Linux progammaś gebruik geen vuiltje aan de lucht
<MonkeyDust> ik gebruik geen wine
<hajour1> heb dat probleem ook al aangegeven in accessibility laat ook orca spraak programma telkens chrashen
<OerHeks> veel wine games willen compiz uitgeschakeld
<MonkeyDust> ah games
<PeterD> maar ja spelletjes zijn niet vaak voor Linux
<hajour1> belasting dienst /digid heeft wine nodig
<MonkeyDust> idd, om te gamen moet je dat gedrocht uit redmond gebruiken
<hajour1> je kan er niet omheen op 1 of andere manier om wine
<PeterD> mwah ik ben geen tegenstander van Wine per direct
<PeterD> mooiste oplossing zou zijn dat game developers een progamma taal krijgen die zowel een linux als een windows game opleverd
<hajour1> orca is een belangrijk programma wat veel gebruikt word voor mensen met lees probleem of slecht zicht mensen zoals ik bijv. dus en door blinde mensen
<hajour1> lekker dan als dat crasth door wine omdat digid niet zonder kan draaien
<PeterD> hmmm dus onze overheid maakt geen linux programma's....
<MonkeyDust> me kijkt lichtelijk neer op games
<hajour1> zou mooi zijn als daar een oplossing voor gevonden zou worden
<hajour1> minster kroese heet ze geloof ik heeft beloofd ernaar te kijken.
<PeterD> ja ja, kijken kunnen ze wel
<hajour1> UndiFineD,  heeft mail van haar gehad waar ze dat in heeft gezegd
<hajour1> o we houden het in de smiezen hoor
<hajour1> gezegd is gezegd
<hajour1> UndiFineD,  heeft haar de accessibility link gegeven hehe\
<hajour1> als je dat laat draaien krijg je alle punten die verbeterd moeten worden op een lijst
<hajour1> die lijst zal bij hun wel enorm lang worden denk ik
<PeterD> kunnen ze hun slogan eens waarmaken
<hajour1> ja daar houden we ze wel aan
<MonkeyDust> hoe gaat die --replace lijn ook weer?
<MonkeyDust> voor mijn window manager
<pjotter> Hallo. Zeg, als ik nou wil voorkomen dat een bepaalde applicatie automatisch wordt ge-update... hoe doe ik dat?
<pjotter> Hai, Oer. Het gaat om Skype. Ik had gisteren een oude versie geinstalleerd. Maarja.. vandaag waren er weer nieuwe updates en daar zat weer die krakende Skype beta 2.2 tussen... Ik moet zeggen dat ik die updates altijd blind toesta. Het zou fijn zijn als ik een bepaalde applicatie zou kunnen uitsluiten van de update-list.
<JoshuaL> kan ook zover ik weet
<JoshuaL> pjotter, via synaptic kun je paketten behouden :P
<pjotter> Alles kan in Ubuntu.. het is alle "hoe" :D
<pjotter> JoshuaL: Ik zit nu te kijken naar Synaptic->Instellingen->Filters. Kan ik dat daar instellen?
<OerHeks> aanklikken, in synaptic > pakket > vergrendelen
<JoshuaL> en om een oud pakket te installeren: synaptic --> pakket --> force version (weet niet wat het is in het NLs)
<pjotter> ok
<pjotter> OerHeks: Ik snap 'm!
<OerHeks> joh, ik nu ook
<pjotter> :)
<pjotter> Bij mij het die optie "Versie vastzetten"
<pjotter> Als ik een oude versie installeer heb ik ook noig een optie "versie forceren"
<Jacco1985> hey
<leoquant> hee
<OerHeks> :-)
<Jacco1985> het is me nog steeds niet gelukt met me videokaart :( maar weet wel dat ik de gallium3d driver moet hebben
<leoquant> gallium wow
<Jacco1985> moet ik daar opzoek in google?
<leoquant> ubuntu heeft een driver ondersteuningswiki/nietondersteunings wiki
<leoquant> die is idd moeilijk te vinden Jacco1985
<leoquant> ik had het ooit bij de bladwijzers staan
<Jacco1985> maar nu zeker niet meer
<leoquant> nee anders stond ie nu in beeld he...:P
<leoquant> moment ik ga zoeken
<Jacco1985> zal geweldig zijn
<OerHeks> ik weet alleen hoe je zelf moet builden
<OerHeks> http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/GalliumHowto
<Jacco1985> oh...
<leoquant> kijk
<leoquant> http://askubuntu.com/questions/42882/should-i-use-the-nouveau-gallium-3d-driver
<leoquant> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1451727&page=3
<leoquant> http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?26294-how-to-install-gallium-drivers-on-a-fresh-ubuntu-10.04-n-X1950
<Jacco1985> ik ga het nu testen
<OerHeks> succes
<pipo> test
<pipo> hallo
<pipo> ff
<pipo> kan iemand dit zien?
<FOAD> Nee.
<pipo> WOOHO
<pipo> WOOHO
<pipo> WOOHO
<pipo> WOOHO
<pipo> WOOHO
<pipo> WOOHO
<pipo> WOOHO
<pipo> WOOHO
<pipo> WOOHO
<pipo> WOOHO
<pipo> WOOHO
<pipo> WOOHO
<FOAD> Nee.
<OerHeks> ja
<FOAD> Dag pipo.
<Master0wn3r> tt
<FOAD> tt, zeg je.
<Master0wn3r> niks
<Master0wn3r> gwn Test Test
<Jacco1985> probleem niet opgelost...
<FOAD> "gwn".
<leoquant> Jacco1985, echt??
<leoquant> congrats
<leoquant> o niet ik las net
<leoquant> sorry
<leoquant> kippig hiero
<leoquant> wat nu?
<OerHeks> onder welke desktop probeer je dit, Jacco1985, unity of gnome classic ?
<MarcV> Hallo
<CasW> Hallo
<MarcV> Iemand die verstand heeft van Apache?
<MonkeyDust> min of meer ja
<CasW> Vraag je vraag maar, vast wel
<MarcV> :)
<MarcV> Het is misschien algemener.. Ik ben een webservertje aan het maken (apache/ubuntu server 11.04)
<MarcV> Nu wil dat bots helemaal geen toegang krijgen tot de site
<MonkeyDust> lamp
<MarcV> ik wil dus dat deze totaal niet geindexeerd wordt
<MonkeyDust> wat voor bots?
<MarcV> alle
<MarcV> spiders
<MonkeyDust> bijvoorbeeld?
<MarcV> dus dat de site alleen te vinden is voor wie het adres kent
<MarcV> search engines maar eigenlijk alle bots/spiders moeten geweerd
<MonkeyDust> een lokaal netwerk?
<MarcV> nee, anders was dat niet nodig
<MonkeyDust> idd
<MarcV> ik weet dat je met robots.txt bots/spiders kunt weren maar dan moeten ze wel zo netjes zijn om zich te houden aan wat er in staat
<MarcV> en daar vertrouw ik dus niet op
<MarcV> op ip adres is ook niet te filteren
<MarcV> dus het zou op gedrag moeten zijn
<MonkeyDust> ik denk meteen aan een blacklist
<MarcV> m.a.w. is het mogelijk om toegang te geven aan webbrowsers en al het andere te weren?
<MarcV> blacklist is op ip
<MonkeyDust> met ip-tables kun je poorten filteren, bvb 22 voor ftp
<MarcV> dat gaat 'm niet worden
<MarcV> moet gewoon op 80 draaien
<MarcV> btw..  22 is voor ssh
<MarcV> :)
<MonkeyDust> idd 21 is ftp :)
<MonkeyDust> alleen poort 80 openlaten dan, nee?
<MarcV> dat geeft gewoon toegang aan browsers en bots
<MonkeyDust> een script dan, om bots te weren?
<MarcV> kan het met .htaccess in combinatie met .htaccess?
<MarcV> bijvoorbeeld
<MarcV> moet ik dus alleen weten hoe ik onderscheid maak tussen een bot en een browser
<MarcV> .htpasswd moet die laatste zijn..
<CasW> Je kan toch zien welke browser hij gebruikt? Dan kan je gewoon de bekende browsers toelaten
<CasW> (Oké, je mist dan een paar procent, maar is dat zo erg?)
<MarcV> das niet erg..  dan is de vraag gelijk: hoe doe ik dat?
<MarcV> gaat waarschijnlijk ook niet werken realiseer ik me
<CasW> Op mijn site heb ik <!--[if lt IE 7]>
<CasW> Voor gebruikers van IE 6 of lager
<MarcV> denk dat een kwaadwillende bot zich zal voordoen als browser?
<MarcV> waar zet je dat in?
<CasW> Gewoon in je HTML, maakt niet uit waar denk'k
<MarcV> ok..  zal eens verder zoeken dan
<MarcV> nog iemand anders die hier iets zinnigs over kan zeggen?
<MarcV> bedankt voor het meedenken Cas :)
<CasW> Geen dank
<OerHeks> je kan je website een beetje beheersen met robots.txt in de root van je www
<MarcV> dat had ik gelezen
<MarcV> probleem is dat een kwaadwillende bot zich daar nix van aantrekt
<MarcV> denk dat ik maar eens ga kijken naar de mogelijkheden met .htpasswd
<hansw> en weer lekker rustig hier :-)
<OerHeks> nou ze zijn net wakker
<hansw> dat zijn vast geen nerds
<hansw> zomaar even genieten van jan akkerman
<CyberGabber> hansw: "Oil in the family?"
<hansw> nee, cover van de beatles, while my guitar gently wheeps
<hansw> maar heb nog een vinyl versie van guitar for sale :-)
<hansw> CyberGabber, maar je bent ook wel een kenner begrijp ik?
<CyberGabber> Hans, ga even naar offtopic verder...
<hansw> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-28
<hoekje> hallo iedereen
<hoekje> oke
<hoekje> slaapwel
<linze> goeie morgen
<CasW> Waarom heb ik geen /usr/bin/sip terwijl ik wel SIP 4.12.1 hierop heb staan?
<utnubu> hallo, hoe maak ik ook alweer een bestand aan in de terminal? het is niet met grep maar met een andere opdracht
<CasW> touch [bestand]
<CasW> Da's een leeg bestand
<utnubu> ja dat is het, bedanktt
<lord4163> Hai
<CasW> Hai
<lord4163> Als ik naar het netwerk icoon ga dan staat er netwerk aanmaken
<lord4163> nieuw draadloos netwerk aanmaken
<lord4163> dat gaat goed met een kabel maar hoe doe je dat nou draadloos?
<lord4163> zodat je de PC gebruik als een soort repeater
<lord4163> hoe doe je dat?
<OerHeks> als je wlan kaart werkt, kabel eruit, en verbinden. mogenlijk WPA2 key invullen en gaan ?
<OerHeks> pc als repeater, dus als een soort accespoint ?
<OerHeks> zoek op ICS internet connection sharing
<lord4163> Ja
<lord4163> ik ben verbonden met de router
<lord4163> maar al maak ik een netwerk verbreekt hij de verbinding met de router
<lord4163> dus daar heb ik niets aan :(
<OerHeks> wat wil je dan precies ?
<lord4163> de router staat in de keuken
<lord4163> mijn pc in m'n kamer
<lord4163> dat is ver
<lord4163> en dan wil ik de laptop in het midden zetten
<lord4163> als repeater
<lord4163> dus computer>laptop>router>modem>internet
<lord4163> als dat kan :D
<lord4163> maar dan heb ik vast 2 netwerkkaartjes nodig :(
<OerHeks> dat is misschien mogenlijk, als je 2 wifi kaarten hebt, waar je 1 als Host/AP instelt.
<OerHeks> jups
<lord4163> onmogelijk met 1 dus?
<OerHeks> ik denk het niet, idd.
<OerHeks> misschien weet iemand anders een solution ?
<CasW> Nee, ik dacht dit inderdaad ook al
<lord4163> ah jammer
<OerHeks> als de afstand groot is, voor 10-15 euro koop je een +4 Db antenne
<OerHeks> 2 nodig, voor je wlan router en je laptop
<lord4163> moet toch maar eens een rj45 kabel kopen
<OerHeks> of je koopt voor 15 euro een simpele wlan, die als repeater ingeschakeld kan worden
<lord4163> nja, koop ik liever een cat5(E) kabel :D
<lord4163> maar eerst een vliegvishengel kopen :D
<lord4163> doei ;)
<Jeroen___> Hallo!
<Jeroen___> Kan iemand mij verder helpen met wat probleempjes?
<OerHeks> wie weet, als je je probleem verteld
<rolo> hey
<nico85> iemand online?
<CasW> Ja
<nico85> weet iemand iets van ubuntu heb een probleem
<nico85> CasW?
<CasW> Vertel, wat is je probleem?
<nico85> oke volgende
<nico85> Help ! Heb tijdens het updaten van Ubuntu de computer per ongeluk uitgezet. Ik krijg als ik de computer opstart dit scherm:  Try (Hd0):FAT32: No WUBILDR Try (NTFS5: error: “prefix” is not set. Error: no such device: /ubuntu/disk/root.disk. Error: no such device:/ubuntu/boot/grub/grub.cfg.  Vervolgens 2e scherm :  GNU GRUB Version 1.99’’rc1-13ubutnu3 Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word. TAB List po
<nico85> ik vraag me af of het nog te maken is :-(
<CasW> Pak er een live cd bij, ik zoek even op hoe je dat ook alweer kan repareren
<nico85> oke thanks :-)
<MonkeyDust> nico85: start eens op in recovery modus en kies voor herstellen
<nico85> hoe kan ik dat doen? sorry ben echt slecht met Ubuntu wist niet dat er een recovery modus is voor Ubuntu
<CasW> Jij kan dat denk'k nu niet doen
<MonkeyDust> nico85: in het grub menu kies je voor recovery, of herstel modus
<CasW> Grub is kapot
<CasW> MonkeyDust; daar komt 'ie dus niet
<nico85> klopt ik kom daar niet terecht
<MonkeyDust> hm
<CasW> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Backup,%20Repairing%20and%20Reinstalling%20GRUB
<nico85> dankje, ga even link lezen
<nico85> ik ga het even proberen
<CasW> succes
<nico85> dank mensen
<nico85> hallo mensen was net ook hier met het volgende probleem Help ! Heb tijdens het updaten van Ubuntu de computer per ongeluk uitgezet. Ik krijg als ik de computer opstart dit scherm:  Try (Hd0):FAT32: No WUBILDR Try (NTFS5: error: “prefix” is not set. Error: no such device: /ubuntu/disk/root.disk. Error: no such device:/ubuntu/boot/grub/grub.cfg.  Vervolgens 2e scherm :  GNU GRUB Version 1.99’’rc1-13ubutnu3 Minimal BASH-like li
<CasW> Je hebt die instructies van mijn link uitgevoerd?
<nico85> Ja maar ik kom er niet uit :-( ik probeerde alles maar blijf op verschillende fronten steken ene moment dat dat hij de commands niet begrijpt, en andere moment loop ik vast bij de uitleg, zit even te denken hoe ik het kan oplossen of beter even concrete vraag kan stellen want het is duidelijk dat me pet te boven gaat :-)
<CasW> Weet je mijn link nog?
<CasW> (Kan je die even plakken)
<nico85> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Backup,%20Repairing%20and%20Reinstalling%20GRUB
<CasW> Oké, je hebt dat stukje bij command line opgevolgd?
<nico85> vanaf dit? Command line      Boot your computer up with Ubuntu CD     Open a terminal window or switch to a tty. ?
<TopGear> Goed. Dus. Buggah.
<CasW> Ja
<nico85> ja ik loop fast bij nummertje 2 :-)
<nico85> Open a terminal window or switch to a tty.
<TopGear> tty: ctrl+alt+F1 t/m F6
<TopGear> tty6 is de meest geavanceerde terminal zonder grafisch
<CasW> Menu -> accesoires -> terminalvenstert
<CasW> (hulpmiddelen)
<TopGear> Ja. Klopt.
<TopGear> Of ctrl+alt+t
<CasW> Luistert naar TopGear, hij weet de sneltoetsen :p
<TopGear> CasW: ook niet alle :p
<nico85> oke thanks ga even proberen
 * TopGear is best jaloers op de mensen met Linux...
<CasW> Waarom kan jij geen Linux gebruiken dan?
<TopGear> Stom gesodemieter opeens... Geen distro die meer werkt....
<TopGear> of geen beeld, of wel beeld maar 640*480 of crashende drivers....
<TopGear> Zo van zomaar. Opeens. Zonder reden.
<CasW> Wat voor grafische kaart heb je dan?
<TopGear> XFX GTS 250 512mb editie.
<CasW> En die doet het goed onder windows, ook onder full load?
<TopGear> A oui. Ook onder mijn hackintosh zonder probs.
<TopGear> Ook al andere PCI-E poort geprobeert.
<CasW> En je hebt de drivers natuurlijk geïnstalleerd?
<TopGear> A oui. óf handmatig óf via de additional drivers - geeft hetzelfde :(
<CasW> Vreemd, ook al op laten we zeggen fedora én ubuntu getest?
<TopGear> CasW: opensuse/ubuntu/mint
<CasW> Hmm, vreemd
<CasW> Hebben die allemaal dezelfde kernel?
<TopGear> CasW: Nein
<CasW> Heel vreemd
<TopGear> CasW: My words...
<TopGear> Maar ik baal iig als een balend iemand. Ik zit hier nu met Windows en OSX, maar geen Linux. Buggah
<CasW> En je had niet net je kernel geüpdate of zoiets?
<TopGear> CasW: Ik heb helemaal niet geüpdate....
<TopGear> *checkt BIOS updates
<CasW> Ik neem toch aan dat je wel geüpdate hebt :p
<TopGear> Het begon zo:
<TopGear> Mijn monitor ging kapot. Garantie Samsung. Opgestuurd.
<TopGear> 19" scherm eraan. 11.04 install ging helemaal prima, prachtig en hartstikke mooi.
<TopGear> Toen was mijn 24" weer goed. Ik hang 'm eran. 1e reactie: WTF?! 640*480 resolutie? Klopt niet.
<TopGear> Drivers waren wel geïnstalleerd maar niet actief.
<CasW> Dat klinkt alsof die videokaart iets hadden onthouden, of dat het scherm niet de juiste info meestuurd
<CasW> *meestuurt
<TopGear> Dus ik denk, uitzetten die handel, reboot en weer aan. Zal wel n config error zijn.
<CasW> *had :p
<TopGear> Dus, reboot. Oh, fack, black screen zonder iets?!
<BrillieBrend> Hallo allemaal, omdat mijn oude desktop met een windows server het heeft begeven besloot ik maar eens over te stappen op ubuntu om me downloads etc. op te gaan doen. Nu zoek ik een makkelijke manier om grafisch in te loggen op de server. Ik deed dit altijd met rdp op windows, maar hoe ga ik dit van windos naar ubuntu het makkelijkst doen?
<TopGear> Dus ik in recovery - black screen zonder iets... Helemaal dood...
<TopGear> Dat is t
<TopGear> Ondertussen al meerdere distro's getest
<CasW> En onder windows deed 'ie het wel...
<TopGear> doet - nog erger!
<CasW> Wacht even, even iets zoeken
<TopGear> BrillieBrend: geen idee om eerlijk te zijn... je zou ook /join #ubuntu kunnen doen, dan kom je op de internationale! daar weten ze nog meer :d
<MonkeyDust> BrillieBrend: van ubuntu naar win gaat het met rdesktop, maar ik ken geen tools in win
<BrillieBrend> ik denk dat ik maar even op google moet gaan lezen :)
<MonkeyDust> of op #win
<CasW> TopGear: als je weer 's linux kan krijgen op dat scherm (:p), probeer xrandr --prop
<MonkeyDust> of op #windows
<CasW> Dan krijg je te zien welke info dat scherm opstuurt
<TopGear> *notitie
<CasW> Hij denkt bij mij dat 't een CRT-scherm is :p
<MonkeyDust> BrillieBrend: probeer eens met putty
<BrillieBrend> Dat is toch niet grafisch?
<BrillieBrend> of tegenwoordig wel?
<BrillieBrend> ik wil echt de muis besturen
<TopGear> Ik zal t ff testen, CasW, werkt t ook in Mint?
<MonkeyDust> je kunt X forwarden
<CasW> Ja, ik denk het wel ja
<TopGear> Okey. Dan maar reboot.
<CasW> http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/dump_edid.html lijkt hetzelfde te doen, de EDID-info weergeven, maar dan voor Windows
<BrillieBrend> ubuntu comp stop ik in de meterkast, en vanaf me desktop wil ik evt. inloggen. Uiteindelijk moet hij gewoon nzb bestanden zelf pollen en in een map zetten maar ik moet alles goed instellen.
<TopGear> Ik zal zo terug zijn ;)
<MonkeyDust> BrillieBrend: en anders gebruik je putty voor de ssh verbinding en dan voor je metacity en gnome-panel uit
<MonkeyDust> zo doe ik dat
<MonkeyDust> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<BrillieBrend> Ok. ik moet duidelijk nog even wat meer leren over Ubuntu :) heb alleen wat simpele basis kennis.
<BrillieBrend> Ik ga zo even op je termen googlen
<MonkeyDust> ga je niet vinden
<MonkeyDust> in putty typ je: ssh -Y user@ip-adres "metacity& gnome-panel&" <enter>
 * MonkeyDust gaat iets zelf proberen
<BrillieBrend> Moet ik niet op me ubuntu comp iets open zetten?
<TopGear> Hallo?
<TopGear> Werkt dit?
<BrillieBrend> ja
<CasW> En, wat zei 'ie?
<TopGear> CasW: ontvang je mij?
<CasW> Ja
<CasW> Maar jij mij denk'k niet :p
<TopGear> Wss niet dus
<CasW> Jaweeeeeel! :p
<MonkeyDust> ben nu in win7
<MonkeyDust> mijn truukje werkt niet
<CasW> nico, gelukt?
<nico85> Het is me gelukt om met ctrl in menu te komen van F1 tot F6
<CasW> Ha, TopGear, ik ontving je wel ;)
<CasW> Nico, en toen?
<TopGear> Oh, oke
<TopGear> de fack
<TopGear> srry
<CasW> :p
<nico85> nu stap 3 geen idee als ik command geef in menu dan start ubuntu op via de cd maar is soort van tryout versie,
<CasW> Maar zei hij nog leuks?
<TopGear> CasW: http://paste.ubuntu.com/614213/
<nico85> ik moet nu naar superuser gaan
<TopGear> CasW: gewoon http://paste.ubuntu.com/614213/ lezen, dan weet je wat ssup
<nico85> Go SuperUser (that is, type "sudo -s"). Enter root passwords as necessary.
<CasW> Ja
<nico85> maar ik weet niet waar ik het kan invoeren , ik typ dan sudo-s in
<TopGear> Kan je iets met die code?
<CasW> TopGear, blijkbaar niet 640*480, maar 1280*720
<CasW> ?
<TopGear> CasW: ja, da's het enige betere nu :(
<CasW> Nico: je moet sudo -s invoeren, niet sudo-s
<CasW> Oké, had je ook nog nadat je die nvidia-xconfig had uitgevoerd nogmaals xrandr --prop gedaan?
<nico85> maar dan start hij probeer versie van ubuntu , denk omdat ik op enter drukte, oke dus sudo +spatie-s
<TopGear> dan zal ik nu maar rebooten hè?
<CasW> Nou, nog niet
<CasW> Even wachten
<TopGear> oke
<nico85> en dat kan gewoon in menu?
<CasW> xrandr --newmode "1440x900_59.90"  106.29  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 901 904 932  -HSync +Vsync
<CasW> topgear
<CasW> Die voegt een nieuwe resolutie toe
<CasW> (wacht even)
<TopGear> Beter 1920*1200
<CasW> Ja, ik zal het even uitleggen wat 'ie doed
<BrillieBrend> Als ik Systeem->voorkeuren->uw bestanden delen kies, dan meld hij dat ik de benodigde pakketten niet geinstalleerd heb. Alleen hoe kom ik er achter welke dat zijn en hoe ik die instal?
<CasW> xrandr: programma, newmode: maak een nieuwe modus (resolutie + verversingssnelheid), "[titel]", [verversingsrate] (even zoeken, zo terug :p)
<nico85> heb je tegen mij casw? :-) ik ga anders even proberen ben ik zo terug thanks nogmaals
<CasW> Nee, ik heb het tegen topgear :p
<nico85> alrigt
<CasW> 1440: breedte, 1520: begin van het scherm, 1672: eind van het scherm, 1904: totale breedte zegmaar met marges
<TopGear> Erg aardig aleemaal, maar je code werkt niet
<CasW> 900: hoogte, 901: begin van de onderkant van het scherm, 904: einde van de onderkant van het scherm, 932: totale hoogte zegmaar met marges
<CasW> Nee, dat dacht ik ook al nu ik deze zie
<CasW> Hoe groot moet 'ie?
<TopGear> 1920*1200
<CasW> (Oh, en bovendien moet je die mode nog 's toevoegen aan je scherm en setteN)
<TopGear> CasW: http://paste.ubuntu.com/614215/
<CasW> Oké, probeer 's xrandr --newmode "1920*1200_60" 60 1920 1900 1940 1960 1200 1180 1220 1240 -HSync +VSync
<CasW> (Denk ik)
<TopGear> zelfde errors als die http://paste.ubuntu.com/614215/
<CasW> Tsja, ik zou dan zeggen dat het nog steeds aan het scherm ligt
<CasW> Die stuurt niet genoeg info mee
<TopGear> Weet je wat? Ik ga papa's scherm proberen!
<CasW> Goed idee
<TopGear> okey!
<CasW> Ik ben even de hond uitlaten, wil iemand dat straks tegen TopGear zeggen? :p
<CasW> En Nico, ik beloof je dat ik zo ook weer zal proberen jou te helpen xD
<MonkeyDust> en mij ook CasW ?
<CasW> En jou ook, MonkeyDust :p
<CasW> Ik ben er dus weer
<CasW> Zo te zien werkt het niet met papa's scherm
<TopGear> Hallo CasW
<TopGear> ben je er?
<TopGear> Doe maar ff PM als je er bent :-)
<CasW> Ik ben er weer ja
<TopGear> Hoi
<TopGear> Ik ga een hele boze mail naar Samsung doen!
<CasW> Doet 'ie het op dat andere scherm?
<TopGear> Die 22" van zussie werkt wel.
<CasW> Dat dacht ik al ;)
<CasW> Nou, we weten nu wat het probleem is, helaas, inderdaad ligt het aan het scherm (hoogstwaarschijnlijk)
<TopGear> Iets met paupers etc.
<CasW> Nico, ben jij er ook nog?
<CasW> Nee.
<CasW> MonkeyDust, had jij nu nog problemen? :p
<TopGear> Buggah
<CasW> Ik ga
<TopGear> Dus, ik heb nu bij HW.info een vraag geplaatst NAV mijn garantie
<Skald_9_> hey
<trijntje> hey Skald_9_
<Skald_9_> had een vraag maar heb het zelf al gevonden :)
<trijntje> ow mooi ;)
<ampharos> Mijn luchtkussenboot zit vol palin!
<Skald_9_> spelletje in python; http://www.imitationpickles.org/barbie/
<Th3D4rkst4r> avond
<Th3D4rkst4r> vraagje, hoe kan het als ik in 11.04 geen UI meer krijg als ik 3 schermen configureer met Xinerame ?
<Th3D4rkst4r> alleen Klassiek inloggen zonder effecten is dan mogelijk
<Skald_9_> een deel is niet meer zichtbaar bedoel je ?
<Th3D4rkst4r> nee
<Th3D4rkst4r> op alle 3 de schermen krijg ik alleen nog maar de achtergrond
<Th3D4rkst4r> geen menubar, niets
<Th3D4rkst4r> Niet in untity maar ook niet in gnome2 login met effecten
<Th3D4rkst4r> gnome 2 met effecten is wat ik graag zou willen overigens
<Skald_9_> sorry, ik heb geen ervaring met Xinerama
<alex--> Goedenavond
<alex--> Ik heb een probleempje, mijn server staat op de blacklist van spamhaus
<alex--> Heb hem al een paar keer delisted, maar dit heeft geen zin, ze blijven me blokkeren
<OerHeks> daar zal dan wel een reden voor zijn ?
<OerHeks> stuur je ongewenste mail rond ?
<alex--> nee
<OerHeks> hoe weet je dit zeker ?
<lonki> alex--, ja, dat doe je wel, maar je moet even uitzoeken waarom
<OerHeks> heb je een controle email in je mail-data base gedaan, zodat je zelf ziet wat er gebeurt ?
<lonki> wellicht is er iets bij je gehackt ofzo
<alex--> ik deel wel met 3 andere mensen mijn server
<alex--> controle email in mail-database?
<lonki> alex--, welk ipnummer?
<alex--> watdan/
<lonki> dat kan ik wel voor je nazoeken, of het echt spam is
<lonki> of geef je domeinnaam
<alex--> hoe zoek je dat uit dan?
<lonki> via tools die ik heb, ik kom uit het anti spamwereldje
<lonki> trouwens, whitelisten zonder iets te fixen kan een langere listing betekenen
<OerHeks> je kan dit het beste testen, niet vanaf de server ip, of van de je eigen ip.
<OerHeks> een stukje malware houd rekening met moderators en administrators
<alex--> OerHeks: wat bedoel je?
<lonki> alex--, je hebt je maillogs al nagelopen?
<alex--> nee nog niet
<lonki> ga dat eerst maar doen
<alex--> ok
<lonki> en mocht je hulp willen hebben bij het uitzoeken geef dan je domeinnaam, desnoods via een pm
<mypee939> hi
<alex--> hoi
<JanC> spamhaus is wel redelijk betrouwbaar vziw (in tegenstelling tot sommige andere blacklists...)
<JanC> dus er zal vermoedelijk wel iets fout gaan...
<alex--> vziw?
<mypee939> maar hoe kun je nu zeker zijn dat je linux (centOS) geen spam verstuurt?
<lonki> JanC, zen is het zeker ja
<lonki> mypee939, ben jij dat alex? je staat op pbl en op zen.spamhaus
<JanC> wel, PBL is onderdeel van ZEN, dus het ene is een gevolg van het andere
<mypee939> nee, ik ben niet alex
<lonki> ja
<mypee939> al ken ik alex wel, heb m op skype
<lonki> ah, je gebruikt niet de smtp servers van de kpn
<Jeroen1104> goedenavond
<JanC> en PBL betekent dat alex-- waarschijnlijk op een consumer IP-adres zit...
<mypee939> goedeavond
<alex--> JanC: dat klopt
<mypee939> consumer?
<alex--> maar ik heb het over server in datacenter
<lonki> mypee939, jouw ipnummer is ook in de rbl :-)
<Jeroen1104> alles goed hier?
<Jeroen1104> :)
<alex--> nee
<mypee939> ik voel me echt een noob.. wat is rbl?
<lonki> 77.160.0.0/12 is listed on the Policy Block List (PBL)
<JanC> alex--: raar datacenter dat op de PBL staat IMO
<alex--> [22:57] <JanC> en PBL betekent dat alex-- waarschijnlijk op een consumer IP-adres zit...
<lonki> http://www.spamhaus.org/pbl/query/PBL178675
<alex--> lonki: dat is geen datacenter ip
<alex--> dat is een home ip
<lonki> daarom staat het er in
<alex--> ja
<alex--> maar ik heb geen problemen met me home ip
<lonki> alex--, maar welk ipnummer is gelist dan?
<lonki> in jouw geval?
<JanC> m.a.w.: wat is het IP-adres van de server in het DC?
<Jeroen1104> heeft iemand ook wel wat problemen met de musicbrainz lib?
<lonki> of de hostname
<mypee939> t ip dat gelist is: 94.23.144.94
<mypee939> 2fast4us.com bedoel je? die verwijst regelrecht naar de site
<lonki> cbl, zen en xbl
<lonki> dus daar zit echt wel een probleem
<Jeroen1104> niemand soms strubbelingen met Banshee en Musicbrainz ?
<lonki> It was last detected at 2011-05-27 23:00 GMT (+/- 30 minutes), approximately 22 hours, 30 minutes ago.
<lonki> It has been relisted following a previous removal at 2011-03-15 12:48 GMT (74 days, 8 hours, 14 minutes ago)
<JanC> Jeroen1104: ik heb strubelingen met Banshee  ;)
<mypee939> waar kan ik de log bestanden van qmail vinden?
<Jeroen1104> JanC: ik heb vaak dat Sound juicer de cd wel herkend en Banshee niet
<lonki> mypee939, wellicht in /var/log ergens, maar zet eerst die mailserver maar dicht, een half uur geleden heeft hij nog een spamtrap gemailt
<Jeroen1104> en soms dan gaat de cover art wel goed en vaak niet
<Jeroen1104> gevolg lege hoezen op mijn ipod classic
<JanC> Jeroen1104: Banshee neemt hier minuten om op te starten en heeft daarvoor > 4 GiB RAM nodig, dus MusicBrainz testen zit er niet echt in...  ;)
<Jeroen1104> sow das pittig idd
<lonki> mypee939, IP Address 94.23.144.94 is listed in the CBL. It appears to be infected with a spam sending trojan or proxy.
<lonki> het is een windows machine?
<alex--> linux
<Jeroen1104> JanC: ik heb rythmbox geprobeerd maar de ipod integratie is grafisch niet te zien
<mypee939> mailserver gesloten
<mypee939> zegt de service spamassassin iemand iets?
<Jeroen1104> ja das een spam blocker van de mail
<Jeroen1104> ( evolution)
<mypee939> dat zal wel alleen inkomend zijn?
<mypee939> (die spamscan)
<Jeroen1104> mypee939: dan zou je eens kunnen kijken
<mypee939> waarheen precies?
<JanC> SA draait meestal op de mailserver, al kan Evolution het ook gebruiken
<JanC> mypee939: waarom qmail gebruiken overigens?  ik dacht dat dat abondonware was tegenwoordig?
<lonki> spamassasin is niet het probleem
<lonki> mypee939, draaien jullie drupal of joomla?
<mypee939> ik gebruik een cp genaamd Kloxo, qmail en heel veel andere freeware zit erin meegeinstalleerd
<lonki> freeware?
<mypee939> geen van beiden (drupal en joomla)
<mypee939> qmail is toch gratis?
<lonki> php web applicaties?
<lonki> jee, gratis, freeware
<Jeroen1104> JanC: gebruik je rythmbox?
<JanC> of andere web-applicaties
<alex--> wordperss
<alex--> wordpress *
<JanC> JanC: rhythmbox, Quod Libet, andere (en nergens tevreden over :P )
<lonki> :-)
<JanC> Jeroen1104: *
<alex--> Jeroen1104: kan die voor problemen zorgen?
<Jeroen1104> JanC: hahaha idd
<Jeroen1104> alex--: ik heb wat problemen in banshee met coverart
<lonki> alex--, dat kan ja
<Jeroen1104> hele lege hoezen op mijn ipod classic :(
<Jeroen1104> en das juist zo tof :(
<lonki> alex--, is het al een oude versie?
<JanC> alex--: is je wordpress up-to-date?
<alex--> nee
<JanC> alex--: en heb je extra plugins geïnstallerd?
<alex--> loopt 1 versie achter
<alex--> ja
<JanC> extra plugins zijn vaak het probleem...
<JanC> als die niet secure gehouden worden...
<alex--> hoezo/
<alex--> ah
<JanC> trouwens, heeft de laatste WP-versie security-fixes?
<lonki> JanC, er was onlangs nog iets ja
<alex--> geen idee
<alex--> waar kun je dat vinden
<JanC> al zit het probleem bij WP & Drupal tegenwoordig vaak in plugins
<lonki> alex--, je kunt wordpress zelf laten updaten, maar hoe secure dat is weet ik niet
<lonki> probeer de extra modules idd uit te schakelen
<JanC> wel, het zou ook helpen als we wisten welke extra modules
<lonki> JanC, op zich niet zo belangrijk, als ze morgen iets fixen kan het overmorgen weer lek zijn
<alex--> ik gooi site er wel af
<lonki> alex--, en als je hem whitelist bij spamhaus probeer dan aan te geven wat je gefixt hebt
<lonki> weet niet of spamhaus daar een form voor heeft
<JanC> lonki: ik bedoel meer dat een mail form module een betere kandidaat is dan een module die een RSS feed toont  ;)
<lonki> of vermeld op usenet, nanae dat je wordpress eraf hebt gehaald
<lonki> JanC, ja ok :-)
<JanC> betere kandidaat-oorzaak
<JanC> Jeroen1104: ik heb/wil *bewust* geen iPod...  :P
<lonki> ach, het kan ook een lekke rss feeder zijn die het kan importeren in een database
<Jeroen1104> JanC: mag ik vragen waarom niet?
<mypee939> ik vroeg me af ik welk gedeelte ik alle mail logs kan lezen > http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/imagehae.png/
<mypee939> welk bestand kan ik t beste bekijken?
<JanC> Jeroen1104: slechte geluidskwaliteit, slechte ondersteuning voor bestandsformaten, werkt support voor linux actief tegen, etc.?
<JanC> JanC: eerlijk gezegd snap ik niet waarom iemand zo'n ding zou gebruiken...  ;)
<JanC> Jeroen1104: * (grrr!)
<Jeroen1104> JanC: tjah
<JanC> Jeroen1104: tenzij je die ooit in een onwetende bui gekocht hebt en nog steeds wil gebruiken misschien  ;)
<Jeroen1104> ik heb hem bewust gekocht omdat ik graag muziek mag maken en mee wil spelen met muziek en in met het OV het fijn is wat muziek te hebben ( wel met doppies dat ik een ander niet tot last ben
<JanC> tja, kijk, maar er bestaan dus ook andere merken die niet opzettelijk hun klanten saboteren...  ;)
<Jeroen1104> saboteren?
<JanC> of besparen op kwaliteit
<Jeroen1104> over welke ipod hebben we het?
<JanC> Jeroen1104: enkel beperkte (meestal eigen, gesloten) formaten ondersteunen, bewust 3rd-party tools saboteren via firmware upgrades, etc.
<Jeroen1104> ik heb er op dit moment geen last van... alleen van Banshee en de Musicbrainz library
<JanC> Jeroen1104: dankzij de vele vrijwilligers die de veranderingen van Apple steeds reverse-engineeren
<Jeroen1104> maar de windows gebruikers zeiken ook op linux dus overal laat je en vind je wat
<Jeroen1104> tjah
<JanC> en de brakke geluidskwaliteit van de meeste iPods is gewoon omdat ze besparen op de hardware
<Jeroen1104> brak?
<Jeroen1104> in welk opzicht?
<Jeroen1104> dynamiek?
<JanC> in de meeste luistertests komen ze niet erg goed uit vziw, soms zelfs onder generieke Chinese import...
<Jeroen1104> heeft u links naar luistertests?
<JanC> maar zeker onder spelers van bedrijven als COWON
<JanC> Jeroen1104: google?  ;)
<JanC> (het is al een tijdje geleden dat ik er nog gelezen heb, maar over het algemeen waren de resultaten beneden de prijsklasse)
<Jeroen1104> JanC: ik heb er veel vergeleken en gehoord...
<Jeroen1104> ik schuif ff naar offtopic
<Jeroen1104> denk dat dat beter past dan hier
<JanC> k  ☺
<OerHeks> klant weet niet goed hoe zijn netwerk in elkaar zit, met een '2e router'... zucht
<OerHeks> hoe een poortje 80 te forwarden, dan zit er niks anders op om erheen te fietsen. 80 km.
<JanC> OerHeks: reverse ssh ?  ;)
<lonki> re
<JanC> of VNC via telepathy tubes, als je het grafisch wil?
<OerHeks> een extra wifi router omdat het bereik te kort was, ik durf niet te zeggen hoe dat eruit ziet.
<OerHeks> broer heeft windows en een mac.
<JanC> OerHeks: dat klinkt meer als een WiFi repeater
<JanC> of AP
<OerHeks> ja dat dacht ik ook, 1e instantie JanC
<OerHeks> maar er is een 192.168.0.x en een x.x.1.x en een x.x.4.x
<JanC> maar kan natuurlijk ook een volledige WiFi + DNAT router zijn
<OerHeks> eigenlijk ben ik trots dat ie me vraagd, maar ik snap dit niet.
<OerHeks> (op afstand)
<JanC> OerHeks: op zich is dat niet noodzakelijk een ander netwerk
<lonki> wellicht heeft je broer gewoon wat extra gateways voor vpn enzo?
<OerHeks> ik ben bang dat hij dat niet eens kent.
<OerHeks> zakenlijk.
<lonki> hij logt ergens in met cisco vpn?
<OerHeks> nee levelone
<OerHeks> ipcams
<JanC> mja, er is ook geen enkele reden waarom 192.168.x.x niet gewoon het netwerk zou kunnen zijn  ;)
<lonki> alle classes?
<OerHeks> wat ik vermoed, is dat een mediaserver dingetje de boel tegenhoud.
<JanC> "classes" worden niet echt meer gebruikt hé
<lonki> dat zijn 256^256 ipnummers :-)
<OerHeks> op zijn ip draaid nu geen pagina, gechecked
<lonki> als 192.168.x geen extra gateway heeft naar 192.168.y wat de default gateway is ....
<OerHeks> ja de gateway staan op wat ik denk dat de router/modem is, 192.168.0.1
<JanC> lonki: ik gebruik zelf ook een /16, gewoon omdat dat overzichtelijker is om zaken in te delen  ;)
<lonki> JanC, moet je wel weten wat je doet :-)
<OerHeks> dit heb ik ook geprobeerd met 1
<OerHeks> als het een repeater is, dan zou deze toch gewoon de dhcp doorgeven i.p.v. zelf draaien ?
<lonki> een repeater zou wel zelf een gateway doorkrijgen denk ik ja
<lonki> maar die zou dan min of meer in het zelfde lan zitten
<JanC> OerHeks: als het een echte repeater is wel ja
<JanC> de meeste mensen kopen waarschijnlijk gewoon een SOHO/consumer router...  ;)
<JanC> en als je pech hebt zit je dan met dubbele NAT
<JanC> als je geluk hebt kan dat ding als bridge werken
<lonki> dat is geen pech, dat is een uitdaging :-)
<OerHeks> persoonlijk zeg ik, plinten los, kabel trekken
<JanC> lonki: wel, sommige dingen zullen gewoon niet werken dan...  ;)
<lonki> JanC, ach, proxy er tussen
<JanC> lonki: ik dacht meer aan dingen die via UPnP of het Apple-equivalent daarvan poorten willen openzetten en zo
<OerHeks> firewall uit, macfilter uit, acceslist uit
<lonki> lol
<OerHeks> uPnP uit
<lonki> JanC, ik vermoed dat dat wel gaat werken
<OerHeks> als ik dit voor elkaar krijg, denk ik dat iemand een schup krijgt :(
<JanC> lonki: UPnP geeft port-forwarding-requests niet door aan een upstream-gateway vziw?
<OerHeks> vanaf alle netwerken is internet mogenlijk. draadloos.
<lonki> JanC, dat zou wel erg brak zijn
<JanC> OerHeks: "internet" is een vaag begrip  ;)
<OerHeks> ehm google.nl werkt
<lonki> netwerk beheer moet je aan het netwerk overlaten, niet zelf implementeren
<JanC> OerHeks: dat zal wel, maar HTTP is een makkie  ;)
<JanC> OerHeks: torrents, skype, etc. zouden iets meer problemen kunnen geven (niet noodzakelijk dat het niet werkt, maar zeker wel dat de performance negatief beïnvloed zal zijn)
<OerHeks> ja, QoS word daar soms mee aangetast
<OerHeks> skype niet denk ik, maar torrents zijn daar berucht om
<Ronnie> met welk commando kan ik zien welk progamma, hoeveel RAM in gebruik heeft?
<OerHeks> top
<OerHeks> of installeer Htop
<Ronnie> er is bij mij nu 77% van 4GB in gebruik
<Ronnie> +13% cache
<Ronnie> kun je met top sorteren op mem gebruik?
<Ronnie> kan zo niet de boosdoener vinden
<lonki> ik zou eerder op cpu sorteren
<lonki> c dus
<JanC> OerHeks: niet vanwege QoS, maar omdat inkomende verbindingen niet kunnen, tenzij je manueel 2x port forwarding instelt......
<JanC> Ronnie: M = memory
<JanC> en P = processor
<Ronnie> thx, 25% FF en 10% java
<Ronnie> de rest zit allemaal onder de 6%
<lonki> maar gebruikt het ook cpu of slaapt het?
<JanC> 'htop' is overigens veel uitgebreider en handiger dan 'top' voor de meeste dingen  ;)
<Ronnie> nee het slaapt allemaal
<lonki> Ronnie, waar maak je je dan druk over? is de boel traag?
<Ronnie> maar bij het wakker maken na de slaapstand is de boel erg traag
<lonki> dat lijkt me redelijk normaal
<Ronnie> wakker maken duurt wel 5-10 minuten
<JanC> 25% klinkt alsof je een pagina open staan hebt met een idiote Flash of JavaScript animatie of zo
<lonki> dat is niet normaal nee
<JanC> 25% FF
<Ronnie> JanC: ik ben daar niet heel verbaasd over, omdat ik bija 50 tabs open ehb staan
<Ronnie> maar die resume erg traag
<JanC> Ronnie: ja, ik ken hetgevoal, en vind maar eens welke idioot a/h doen is dan...
<JanC> gevoel
<Ronnie> ik heb zitten kijken met iotop
<Ronnie> daar zaten vooral firefox,skype,pidgin en nog wat andere processen hoog
<Ronnie> pauze stand gaat trouwens prima
<OerHeks> ps -efw
<JanC> als je RAM bijna op is kan het ook zijn dat die a/h trashen is
<lonki> 50 tabs in ff, waarom vraag je je af waarom het langzaam is?
<Ronnie> JanC: ja daarom wilde ik dus weten welk programma zoveel aan het vreten is
<Ronnie> OerHeks: wat kan ik daarmee zien
<Ronnie> hoe kan ik zien hoe groot mijn swap is?
<JanC> lonki: seriously, waarom zouden 50 tabs in FF traag moeten zijn?  ;)
<JanC> Ronnie: free
<lonki> JanC, omdat als ze wakker worden allerlei zaken verkeer gaan genereren en http stateles is
<Ronnie> 3992116 == 4GB?
<lonki> je browser moet dus wachten op antwoord
<OerHeks> 4 gb ~ 4.294.967.296 bytes
<JanC> lonki: dat zou resume niet mogen vertragen, op zich
<JanC> normaal zie je dan iets als "Swap:      9767516      84064    9683452"
<lonki> JanC, ligt aan de verbinding, als je pagina's open hebt met een sessie en die is op de server verlopen moet het dat weer opbouwen
<JanC> lonki: maar dat gebeurt *na* resume
<lonki> JanC, maar ff staat er wel op te wachten
<Ronnie> Swap:      3992116          0    3992116
<lonki> en dus kan het traag zijn
<Ronnie> maar ik had even swapoff -a geprobeerd
<JanC> dus dat FF even bezig is kan ik begrijpen, maar de rest van je PC zou toch echt wel bruikbaar moeten zijn  ;)
<Ronnie> stond ergens op het forum
<lonki> JanC, uhm, ik zie het iedere morgen, het vertraagt de boel, geen 5 minuten maar zaker 1 a 2
<JanC> Ronnie: dat betekent dat je iets minder dan 4 GiB swap beschikbaar hebt en er geen gebruikt
<Ronnie> oke, ik heb nu nog maar 10 ff tabs open
<JanC> lonki: firefox herstarten duurt hier ook enkele minuten (met 100 à 200 tabs, gok ik?), maar ondertussen kan ik andere dingen doen...  ;)
<Ronnie> ik ga nog eens een slaapstand proberen
<Ronnie> brb
<lonki> JanC, knap, maar het is mede afhankelijk van hoeveel intern geheugen enzo, als je weinig hebt (2 Gb of minder) ga je niet vrolijk worden van dat soort acties
<JanC> ik heb 8 GiB (op 64-bits systeem)
<JanC> maar zolang je niet gaat trashen zou dat relatief weinig verschil mogen maken
<lonki> zo ligt het er bij mij ook aan of ik een mailclient moet opstarten
<lonki> met een groot archief
<JanC> al die dingen samen doen zouden in theorie nooit andere programma's mogen onmogelijk maken
<JanC> natuurlijk kan disk access & network access trager zijn...
<lonki> als ze genoeg wait on io genereren kan het
<JanC> maar verder meot het gewoon werken
<JanC> lonki: dat is een kernel bug dan  ;)
<lonki> dat kan :-)
<OerHeks> draai je dan ook ubuntu one ?
<OerHeks> grinnik
<lonki> haha
<lonki> dat is meer de client oerheks :-)
<JanC> heel FF is één proces, dus in theorie mag het niet meer dan 50% van je CPU/IO resources krijgen als een ander proces ook wat wil doen gelijktijdig  ;)
<OerHeks> :-)
<JanC> hm, Ronnie heeft precies een problem?
<OerHeks> Ronnie blijft u nu ?
<JanC> Ronnie: er is blijkbaar wat fout met je verbinding?
<lonki> vast niet
<Ronnie> nu wel
<JanC> oh
<Ronnie> excess flood (pidgin probleem)
<JanC> heh
<Ronnie> als ik te veel tabs open heb staan
<JanC> ik heb > 40 kanalen open in xchat, denk ik?  :P
<Ronnie> de resume heeft 6 minuten geduurt
<Ronnie> ja, pidgin wil elk kanaal met een apart commando openen
<Ronnie> xchat doet volgens mij alle kanalen tegelijk
<JanC> Ronnie: dat doet xchat ook, dat kan niet anders
<BrillieBrend> Iemand die mij kan helpen? Ik wil overstappen van Windows server voor me downloads naar Ubuntu. Stap 1 is nu me mappen delen. Ik heb Samba op me ubuntu gezet want via dat interne ding zegt hij dat er pakketten missen. Samba lijkt heel logisch maar onder windows zie ik alleen onbekend apparaat, en kan ik niet in.
<Ronnie> hmm dacht het ooit gehoord te hebben
<JanC> en xchat doet die juist niet allemaal tegelijk
<JanC> maar één voor één met een pauze ertussen
<Ronnie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614349/
<Ronnie> ah, pidgin neemt geen pauze
<Ronnie> zodra ik dan weer de openstaande tabs sluit gaat het weer goed
<Ronnie> maar sommige wil ik dan de backlog nog terug lezen
<JanC> BrillieBrend: wat bedoel je met "interne ding"?
<BrillieBrend> systeem-voorkeuren-uw bestanden delen
<Ronnie> maargoed, de resume tijd is nog steeds erg veel, zelfs met maar 10 ff tabs open
<JanC> BrillieBrend: die stelt toch zelf voor om samba te installeren dan?
<BrillieBrend> Nee, alleen die melding.
<BrillieBrend> 11.04 heb ik
<OerHeks> BrillieBrend, die melding geeft geen keuze dit te installeren met ww ?
<JanC> BrillieBrend: eh, welke ubuntu heb je ?
<OerHeks> ow
<JanC> eh, met classic GNOME of zo?
<BrillieBrend> ja
<Ronnie> ff is nu 17% en de rest onder de 2%
<BrillieBrend> wat oude hardware
<BrillieBrend> Me win2003 server was echt op. Had nog een desktop staan waar ik dan weer windows op kon zetten maar dacht ga eens ubuntu doen
<JanC> bestanden delen zou normaal zelf moeten voorstellen om de nodige zaken te installeren
<BrillieBrend> maar is dat dan samba?
<BrillieBrend> of iets anders
<JanC> anyway, eens Samba geïnstalleerd zou die GUI ook gewoon moeten werken?
<BrillieBrend> want samba draait ansich wel
<BrillieBrend> ja die gui van samba werkt ook
<BrillieBrend> en hij doet ook wel iets
<JanC> dan kan je in bestandsbeheer een map rechtsklikken en delen?
<BrillieBrend> even kijken, dacht juist dat dat niet ging in ubuntu
<BrillieBrend> haha
<BrillieBrend> man ik denk te moeilijk
<BrillieBrend> zie hem alleen nog niet in windows
<JanC> raar ook, een GUI op een server...  ;)
<JanC> maar goed  :P
<BrillieBrend> ja stap voor stap
<BrillieBrend> alleen command line gaat me nog nie lukken
<BrillieBrend> tis alleen voor nzb oppakken, verwerken en in map zetten
<BrillieBrend> maar nu is hij in ubuntu gedeeld, ik zie hem nog niet in windows
<BrillieBrend> wat vergeet ik dan?
<JanC> geen idee
<JanC> geduld?  ;)
<JanC> kan je er op via IP vanaf Windows?
<BrillieBrend> moet je dan smb:// doen of gewoon //
#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-29
<JanC> onder Windows is het \\
<JanC> \\ip-adres\map
<BrillieBrend> ja, dat was dom
<JanC> of in feite "share" ipv "map"
<JanC> \\ip-adres zou ook moeten werken
<OerHeks> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<BrillieBrend> ja
<BrillieBrend> alleen ip zie ik de map
<BrillieBrend> ik mag er alleen niet in oid
<BrillieBrend> maar we komen in de buurt
<OerHeks> werkgroepnaam ?
<BrillieBrend> ja in windows is dat workgroup, onder ubuntu geen idee
<JanC> kan je ook instellen toch?
 * JanC gebruikt samba gewoon tussen Ubuntu PCs  ;)
<BrillieBrend> volgens mij kan ik in ubuntu geen werkgroep mee geven.
<OerHeks> gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<JanC> BrillieBrend: natuurlijk wel
<OerHeks> je eerste terminal opdracht :P
<JanC> OerHeks: niet nodig
<BrillieBrend> staat goed ansich
<BrillieBrend> nee kan wel met terminal werken enigsinds :)
<JanC> het "domein" staat in de configuratie voor "bestanden delen"
<BrillieBrend> ja, die kom ik dus niet in helaas nog
<JanC> BrillieBrend: eh?
<BrillieBrend> zit ff te rommelen, zit wel warm want nu kom ik die hele ubuntu comp niet meer op vanaf windows, dus ik zit warm
<JanC> BrillieBrend: heb je op het slotje onderaan geklikt om je te authenticeren?
<BrillieBrend> heb oude gnome nog iets, oude hardware
<BrillieBrend> hij zegt dat ik sommige pakketten nie heb
<JanC> dat maakt niet uit
<JanC> eh?
<JanC> nog steeds?
<BrillieBrend> ja ben wel helemaal goed ingelogd
<Ronnie> BrillieBrend: heb je het pakket system-config-samba geinstalleerd?
<BrillieBrend> in software heb ik samba gezocht en gedownload, maar zal eens kijke wat er nog meer is
<JanC> Ronnie: dat is niet nodig
<Ronnie> dat is een gui voor samba, daarmee stel ik vaker mijn shares in
<BrillieBrend> volgens mij staat samba er goed op, dat kan ik instellen
<BrillieBrend> ja die heb ik
<BrillieBrend> ik zit nu in die gui
<JanC> eh
<Ronnie> komen de werkgroepen overeen (hoofdletter gevoelig)
<BrillieBrend> Ik moet ff wat andere dingen controle, want net kon ik vanaf windows nog naar me ubuntu iig, nu lukt dat niet meer dus moet ff rommelen
<Ronnie> en hoe staan de settings in het tabblad `Basis` en `Toegang` van een gedeelde share?
<BrillieBrend> die staan wel goed, twijfel alleen ff bij de algemen conf van samba
<BrillieBrend> bij beveiliging
<BrillieBrend> of die op server moet staan of gebruiker of gedeelde bron
<Ronnie> ik heb die op 'gedeelde bron'
<Ronnie> wachtwoord versleutelen op 'Ja'
<Ronnie> en gast account heb ik mijn gebruikersnaam
<BrillieBrend> dat heb ik nu ook
<Ronnie> oke, probeer dan nog eens \\ip\share
<BrillieBrend> alleen nu kan ik het ip nie meer oproepen, net wel, als ik \\ip deed
<BrillieBrend> hoe check ik of samba goed draait/
<Ronnie> Locaties -> Netwerk -> Windows Netwerk
<Ronnie> als daarin je hostname van ubuntu pc wordt weergegeven zou samba goed moeten draaien
<BrillieBrend> ja en daar gaat het ook mis, terwijl dat vroeger wel eens lukte. Hij vraag een wachtwoord voor workgroup
<BrillieBrend> maar daar zit helemaal geen wachtwoord op lijkt me
<BrillieBrend> wellicht heb ik teveel zitten rommelen
<BrillieBrend> vanmiddag
<BrillieBrend> heb alleen de cdrom speler eruit gesloopt vanmiddag, misschien moet ik morgen even bootable usb stick maken en het eens opnieuw doen
<BrillieBrend> want ik heb nu 2x samba erop gezet enzo
<Ronnie> je kunt ook samba + configuratie verwijderen en daarna samba weer installeren
<BrillieBrend> dat ga ik eerst wel ff doen
<Ronnie> sudo apt-get --purge remove <pakketnaam>
<BrillieBrend> het valt me soms toch nog tegen hoe lastig het kan zijn. ik ben vrij windows ingesteld en wil graag over maar het altijd toch best lastig, ben nu al een jaar af en toe ermee bezig maar het loopt allemaal niet zo
<Ronnie> ik was vroeger ook helemaal windows ingesteld
<Ronnie> delen ging erg gemakkelijk
<Ronnie> nu ben ik meer bekend met linux. Linux onderling delen gaat ook erg gemakkelijk
<Ronnie> maar Linux <-> windows blijft een ramp
<BrillieBrend> ja maar me vriendin wil gewoon van nzbindex.nl een nzb in een map gooien, dan moet de server hem zelf oppakken en weer uitspugen
<BrillieBrend> dat is me eind doel
<BrillieBrend> en zij werkt met windows, en ik zelf ook op me desktop
<BrillieBrend> onder windows zo gemaakt, maar ik wil het onder ubuntu
<BrillieBrend> gooi nu samba eraf
<Ronnie> BrillieBrend: wel met configuratie?
<BrillieBrend> vreemde is dat ik via commandline vanmiddag samba heb gedownload en via softwarecentrum. wellicht gaat daar iets fout
<OerHeks> gedownload via apt-get ?
<Ronnie> want bij normaal verwijderen blijft de config intact en heeft het opnieuw installeren geen izn
<BrillieBrend> even in etc kijke
<BrillieBrend> als daar niks staat neem ik aan dat het weg is
<Ronnie> softwarecentrum is gewoon een grafische interface voor apt-get
<OerHeks> jups
<Ronnie> softwarecentrum verwijdert volgens mij niet de config bestanden, dus dat moet echt via commandline
<BrillieBrend> in me etc staat nog een conf, maar ik kan samba map daar niet verwijderen
<BrillieBrend> zal ik gewoon die conf via commandline hernoeme
<Ronnie> dat kan
<BrillieBrend> ik zit nog even te rommelen, heb nu volgens mij teveel weg gegooid
<BrillieBrend> hoe kan ik samba via commandline weer krijgen?
<BrillieBrend> want de gui opent niet meer, ansich wel logisch
<BrillieBrend> want samba zelf staat er niet meer op
<BrillieBrend> maar via software centrum zie ik die niet
<knightwise> morge
<trijntje> morgen
<knightwise> het is weer zondag :)
<knightwise> slecht weer , dus ideaal om een potje te geeken
<Wobbo> Is er ergens een nieuwe Ubu 11.04? Een 11.04.1 is er nog niet. En er zit een onbruikbare fout in.
<knightwise> je kan de alpha van 11.10 proberen , maar die gaat ook wel vrij buggy zijn
<Wobbo> Nee ik wil nu een klare versie. Ik gebruik ubu 11.04 beta 4 nog steeds.
<Wobbo> beta 2 bedoel ik
<Wobbo> Ik kon 11.04 doen niet direct installeren, eerst 10.10 dan update. Dit was voor 11.04 uit kwam
<knightwise> wat run je nu  ?
<knightwise> 11.04 of 10.10
<Wobbo> (omdat ik een nieuwe ATI)
<Wobbo> 10.10 werkt
<Wobbo> prima
<Wobbo> maar niet met mijn
<Wobbo> ATI
<Wobbo> Dus moet 11.04
<Wobbo> Maar 11.04 kan niet met RAID
<Wobbo> 10.10 wel
<Wobbo> Beetje stom...
<Wobbo> Aangezien de fout al aangegeven was in de beta's, maar niet is opgelost.
<Wobbo> Ik ben niet de enige met deze fout, maar echt oplossing is er niet echt.
<Wobbo> RAID bestaat al iets langer dan 1 jaar... lol, wordt wel eens gebruikt... Soms... lol...
<Wobbo> Er is dus niet met een laatste zonder RAID fout update?
<Chat9571> waarom is niet alles nederland
<Wobbo> Het lijkt een installatiebug, de GRUB kan hij niet installeren fatale fout aan het einde van de installatie
<Wobbo> ik lees dat het ook gebeurt zonder raid
<Wobbo> Nu ook de alternate geprobeerd maar die loopt ook vast bij de GRUB installatie
<Wobbo> Iemand nog een goede tip?
<trijntje> hmm, softwarecentrum geeft geen waarschuwing als je een locale .deb installeert
<John___> heeft iemand enig idee hoe ik een geminimaliseerd programma (in dit geval qbit) weer zichtbaar krijg. alt tab werkt niet. opnieuw opstarten lukt ook niet. het programma is onzichtbaar geworden
<trijntje> John___, in unity? Je kan proberen het programma nog een keer te starten, soms gaat i dan naar de voorgrond
<John___> Dat heb ik geprobeerd maar heeft geen resultaat.
<trijntje> ja, het probleem is dat unity geen systeemvak meer heeft, en dat die programma's standaard geminimaliseerd starten en hun pictogram in het systeemvak plaatsen
<John___> kan ik het oude werkblad van versie 10 weer heractiveren?
<trijntje> ja, bij het inloggen kan je 'ubuntu klassiek' kiezen
<trijntje> eerst je gebruikersnaam invoeren, dan krijg je onderin het scherm de opties om sessie te wijzigen
<John___> misschien volgende keer maar doen, want als ik het programma afbreek dan is qbit erg lang bezig met controleren van bestanden
<Wobbo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10867359#post10867359    hier staat mijn probleem beschreven, de oplossing met gparted werkte niet
<trijntje> John___, ik heb ook een programma's dat ik niet kan bereiken, best vervelend, maar ik kan er wel mee leven
<John___> Bedankt voor de hulp. Mocht ik nog een andere oplossing tegen komen laat ik het weten.
<K-4U> Ik heb een probleem met een Wifi USB stick, de Gigabyte GN-WBKG. Als ik zeg dat hij verbinding moet maken met het draadloze netwerk, blijft hij verbinding maken waarna hij vervolgens zegt dat de verbinding is verbroken
<K-4U> Ik draai Xubuntu 10.04
<Wobbo> 11.04 is echt wel heel zwak, zo slacht om te schamen...
<Wobbo> Het heeft fouten als RAID, USB bluetooth, afsluiten, installatie, etc... Spullen die wel werkte bij 10.04, 10.10 maar niet bij 11.04...
<Wobbo> 20x opnieuw installeren verschillende manieren, van 32, 64, vervolgens per alternate... Gevonden dat dit een foutje is bij ubuntu. Aangegeven al bij 11.04 beta 1 of 2.
<Wobbo> Mijn moederbord sluit niet netjes af, zo blijft mijn muis lampje aan als de computer is afgesloten. Daarnaast als ik de computer opnieuw aanzet geeft de bios een error melding.
<K-4U> Wobbo: is dat wel een linux probleem? Ik weet dat mijn vader hetzelfde heeft op windows..
<Wobbo> Je is zeker weten ubu 11.04
<Wobbo> 10.04 heeft het niet, 10.10 niet, zelfs windows niet.
<K-4U> misschien ergens een instelling in energiebeheer?
<K-4U> geen idee hoe dat onder ubuntu heet eigk :P
<K-4U> draai hier nog xubuntu 10.04
<Wobbo> Over die Wifi, doet de Wifi wel goed als je het probeert even per LiveCD 11.04?
<MonkeyDust> ik gebruik no-ip voor mijn website, dat is zoiets als DynDNS, maar als mijn ip-adres verandet, is e website weg, hints & tips, iemand?
<K-4U> Wobbo: eigenlijk geen idee, deze laptop kan die live cd niet aan
<K-4U> MonkeyDust: DynDns gebruiken? Voor zover ik weet installeert die een client op je pc
<MonkeyDust> no-ip doet dat ook
<MonkeyDust> DynDNS lukte niet, daarom gebruik ik nu no-ip
<K-4U> wat is dan het probleem? :S
<MonkeyDust> als mijn ip adres verandert, is de website weg
<Wobbo> Verschild per computer/bios, bij mij doen de meeste het al ik bij het opstarten druk op F8, dan vraagt de computer of ie eenmalig moet opstarten per: usb, cd of hardeschijf, etc.. Hier dan waar de LiveCD staat.
<K-4U> Wobbo: Nou.. ik bedoel eigenlijk dat de laptop het niet aankan. De nieuwe live cd boot in een hoge resolutie.. Dat kan dit scherm niet aan :P Het is een toshiba Satellite 4090XCDT. Designed for win98
<Wobbo> Dan kan Xubuntu 11.04 meestal wel. http://www.xubuntu.org/
<Jeroen1104> goedemiddag
<MonkeyDu1t> nee, als ik mijn wan ip adres verander, is de website bij no-ip toch weer weg
<Jeroen1104> is het mogelijk dat ik de musicbrainz library verwijder danwel aanvul met de CDDB library?
<MonkeyDu1t> hm
<K-4U> oke... weet niet wat er allemaal gezegd werd in het afgelopen half uur
<Jeroen1104> *jeroen zoekt naar een musicbrainz oplossing*
<MonkeyDu1t> nee, als ik mijn wan ip adres verander, is de website bij no-ip toch weer weg -- ik heb dit gedaan, geen fouten, maar het werkt niet http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/dynamic-dns-no-ip.html
<MonkeyDust> hm
<Wobbo> Ubuntu 11.04 start niet netjes op, bijvoorbeeld geen Bluetooth aanwezig. Als ik de computer opnieuw opstart, werkt wel alles aanwezig. Dus wel bluetooth. Als de computer wordt afgesloten blijft bijvoorbeeld de muis aan (het lapje). Als ik daarna de computer weer aanzet geeft de bios een foutmelding. Ubuntu kan niet goed opstarten. De computer moet volledig uit, dus stroom moet er af. Dit is pas bij 11.04, en is verschillende keren opnieuw g
<Wobbo> einstalleerd. Het probleem blijft.
<MonkeyDust> mijn no-ip schijt nu wel te werken, maar enkel als ik de poort erachter zet
<MonkeyDust> schijnt*
<MonkeyDust> is dat niet gevaarlijk?
<K-4U> ligt eraan, welke poort?
<michel> gspca: URB error -84, resubmitting ?? kan deze error code niet vinden, iemand een idee ?
<michel> betreft ubuntu 11.04
<lord4163> hai
<lord4163> ik heb geprobeerd een torrent te maken maar hij werkt niet, weet iemand waar dat aan ligt?
<michel-NL> Ubuntu 11.04 - wat betekend gspca: URB error -84, resubmitting ? heb al gezocht op google maar kan het niet vinden.
<willem> hoi hoe kan ik in ubuntu zien of mijn laptop usb 1.1 of 2.2 is?
<hansw> lsusb
<hansw> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<hansw> dat soort info krijg je dan terug
<hansw> of met 2.0
<hansw> of met 1.1
<willem> moet ik dat invoeren in het terminalvenster, weet er nl nog niet zoveel van?
<hansw> ja
<willem> ok hans het is gelukt, hartelijk dank
<hansw> np
<MarcV> Iemand ervaring met denyhosts?
<MarcV> Niemand?
<CasW> Nee, sorry, maar als je de vraag stelt, misschien dat iemand anders je kan helpen
<MarcV> Ik heb denyhosts geinstalleerd om SSH te beveiligen. Werkt op zich prima, foute logins worden op basis van rules in /etc/denyhosts.conf op ip geblocked
<MarcV> maar wat ik niet voor elkaar krijg is dat ik een e-mail ontvang als dat gebeurt
<MarcV> smtp server, poort, username en passwd staan goed
<MarcV> iptables is niet actief
<MarcV> vergeet ik nog iets?
<MarcV> laat ik een andere vraag stellen
<MarcV> is er een simpele manier om vanaf de cli een mail te sturen waarbij je smtp gegevens opgeeft?
<MarcV> dan kan ik testen
<viezerd> doe geen moeite, stel gewoon een sterk (12 random tekens) wachtwoord in evt. icm private/public key
<MarcV> heb voldoende vertrouwen in de beveiliging maar wil graag overzicht houden..  vandaar de mails
<viezerd> kan je mail trouwens testen met iets als 'sendmail emailadres < /plaats/naar/txt
<MarcV> heb net sendmail geinstalleerd om te gaan testen idd..  zie alleen wel dat ik eerst maar eens rustig de manpage moet gaan lezen.. ;)
<MarcV> ga ik maar eens doen dan. bdedankt voor de input
<viezerd> succes
<MarcV> tnx
<hansw> MarcV, denyhosts is leuk maar je sshd wat beveiligen geeft ook veel zekerheid. ook als je later perongelijk een makkelijke username aanmaakt. in je sshd config kun je een regel AllowUsers of AllowGroups opnemen. Zet er in eerste instantie een paar users in in de AllowUsers regel
<hansw> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/openssh.html <-- 14.10.9 The AllowUsers Users Option
<MarcV> hansw, het is een 1-user systeem dus daar maak ik me niet druk om. Het is een beetje een studieproject waarbij ik het wil maken zoals het kan..  kan het niet goed hebben dat het niet werkt en wil dan weten wat er mis is
<hansw> ok
<hansw> alhoewel ik niet snap wat er niet zou werken, je weet met welke user je connect
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-21
<Dykam> aargh
<Dykam> waarschuwing blijven tevoorschijn komen
<Dykam> de ene wegklikken en de volgende verschijnt
<Dykam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/723624
<Xano> Ik ben nu ongeveer 1.5TB aan data aan het overzetten van interne disk A (ext3) naar interne disk B (ntfs). De snelheid ligt echter tussen de 11 en 12 MB/s
<Xano> Als ik data tussen twee computers overzet over een gigabitverbinding, dan haal ik zelfs hogere snelheden
<Xano> Komt dat door de conversie naar NTFS, of is er wellicht een andere oorzaak?
<RawChid> In mijn ervaring is NTFS ook poeptraag Xano
<RawChid> En schrijven op NTFS is denk ik helemaal traag
<Xano> RawChid: NTFS native of slechts de Ubuntu support ervoor?
<RawChid> Ik vermoed vooral dat laatste
<RawChid> Mijn ervaring is "traag op Ubuntu"
<RawChid> Kijk eens hoeveel CPU het ntfs process verbruikt
<RawChid> Of ntfs-3f ofzo
<RawChid> ntfs-3g
<FOAD> Ik wil iets scannen en krijg dit:
<FOAD> p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<FOAD> error: No device selected/specified or that supports this functionality.
<FOAD> Hoe komt dat en hoe los ik het op.
<timo^> wat voor scannert?
<FOAD> HP C5180.
<FOAD> Photosmart.
<FOAD> Werkte voorheen wel gewoon.
<timo^> wil je eens met Xsane proberen?
<FOAD> Jep.
<FOAD> Werkt ook niet.
<FOAD> Beweert dat er geen device available is.
<timo^> lsusb?
<timo^> ziet ie hem daar?
<FOAD> lsusb wat.
<timo^> in de terminal
<timo^> kijken of de device herkend wordt
<FOAD> Het is geen USB printer.
<timo^> LPT?
<timo^> (paralel)
<FOAD> Of in elk geval, hij is met een ethernet kabel verbonden.
<timo^> ahzo
<OerHeks> wat voor progje FOAD ?
<FOAD> Wat voor progje wat?
<FOAD> hp-scan geeft die melding.
<timo^> zou je dan eens met hplip-gui willen proberen de boel te installeren
<FOAD> [322.18:50:02.dok@dinah.~$] hp-scan
<FOAD> HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.12.2)
<FOAD> Scan Utility ver. 2.2
<FOAD> Copyright (c) 2001-9 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP
<FOAD> This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
<FOAD> This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it
<FOAD> under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.
<FOAD> p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<FOAD> error: No device selected/specified or that supports this functionality.
<FOAD> Als hplip-gui bestond wel.
<OerHeks> die error komt voor bij wine applicaties. is hpscan een wine iets ?
<FOAD> Oh, het bestaat.
<FOAD> Nee Oer.
<FOAD> hplip-gui geinstalleerd.  Als ik het probeer te starten bestaat het toch niet.
<timo^> in de grafische interface eventjes zoeken op hplip
<FOAD> Ik heb gezocht.  Het bestaat niet.
<timo^> welke ubuntu versie heb je uberhaupt?
<OerHeks> FOAD, ik lees deze bug, en de oplossing eronder zegt 3/12/4 te downloaden >>> https://answers.launchpad.net/hplip/+question/197784
<OerHeks> maar dat betekend dat er meer mensen met deze bug zitten nu
<timo^> http://9gag.com/gag/4189646?ref=featured
<FOAD> 12.04.
<timo^> ow shit
<timo^> foute kanaal die 9gag post :P
<FOAD> Ja wat, moet ik een non-deb installeren?
<FOAD> Printen werkt prima hoor.
<OerHeks> mogenlijk dat die lib ook nodig is voor scannen?
<FOAD> Die lib die nodig is voor printen maar die ik niet nodig heb voor printen?
<OerHeks> en simple-scan, werkt dat wel?
<FOAD> Nope.
<FOAD> Nou het werkt weer soort van hoor.
<FOAD> Bedankt voor het meedenken. :)
<OerHeks> Oke :-)
<OerHeks> hoe heb je het gefixed dan?
<FOAD> Door de printer dubbel te installeren (???) via hp-install of zo.
<FOAD> Weet iemand hoe ik efficient witranden van foto's wegcrop?
<timo^> Dat kan toch met de ingebakken bewerker van Xsane?
<timo^> FOAD:
<OerHeks> ik wou vragen hoe je op het forum die irritante bewegende advertenties onder de berichten van leden blokkeert, adblock gaf al de oplossing
<JanC> pkcs11 is iets voor smartcards...
<timo^> Oer: Heb je  een voorbeeld
<OerHeks> ik noem liever geen namen ..
<timo^> linkje dan?
<OerHeks> je kan gewoon elk element met url blokken.
<timo^> hm
<OerHeks> het vreet gewoon videopower, terwijl het niks zinnigs bijdraagt . dat het server power kost, boeit me niet zo.
<FOAD> Laten we maar even aannemen dat het daar te laat voor is, tiempjuuh.
<smile> byee :)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-22
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Meer weten over de cloud mogelijkheden van Ubuntu? Zie: http://www.ubuntuparty.nl/?q=node/331
<ian`> kun je mij uitleggen wat 'de cloud' is
<ian`> Thomas_de_Graaff
<charlvn> ja de non-hype versie :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/server/ubuntu-cloud
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Daar is iets meer te vinden.
<ian`> oke
<ian`> wat is dan een hetwerk ?
<ian`> , maar die grotendeels via het hetwerk draaien op een virtueel plaftorm gespreid
<ian`> zie ik daar staan bijvoorbeeld
<ian`> het is me nog steeds helemaal niet duidelijk
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het netwerk is de verbinding tussen verschillende computers.
<ian`> ahh netwerk
<ian`> ik dacht hetwerk
<ian`> dat staat daar n.l.
<charlvn> heb ik gelijk in dat maas is de infrastructuur en juju is over apps provisioning op deze infrastructuur?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb geen idee, ik weet daar niets vanaf. Ik zou zeggen, ga naar de lezing. :D
<ian`> :-)
<ian`> ik ben persoonlijk niet overtuigd
<ian`> jij charlvn ?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Je hoeft ook niet te geloven in 'cloud'. We zijn geen missionarissen hier. ;)
<ian`> oke
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> "cloud" heeft vaak mijn "hype detector" geactiveerd ;)
<nikis> Is het koud in de cloud?
 * nikis kan wel wat afkoeling gebruiken.
<charlvn> de beschrijvingen op die ubuntu site vind ik ook een beetje vaag, zeg niet echt waarover het gaat, gaat het een beetje dieper moeten onderzoeken
<charlvn> ja idd nikis
<charlvn> volgens mij is de grootste probleem met de cloud dat je moet wachten tot het regent voordat je kan downloaden
<charlvn> uploaden kan enige tijd met verdamping zolang het niet te vochtigheid niet te erg is
<Jhinta> can iemand my helpen met git
<Jhinta> hoe krijg ik http://nv-tegra.nvidia.com/gitweb/?p=linux-2.6.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/linux-tegra-nv-3.1 naar mijn eigen github met bijhorende commits
<OerHeks> Ik wou dat ik ervaring had met GIT :(
<Jhinta> hey hoe is , tijdje niet gesproken
<OerHeks> prima prima, 100% up en running.
<OerHeks> waar ben jij mee bezig, tablet met een tegra chip?
<charlvn> Jhinta: je behoort het gewoon te kan clonen, een lege github project aanmaken en dan pushen
<Jhinta> nee ubunru op tegra , heb ik all klaar trouwens
<Jhinta> hmm bv, git clonn xxxxxx zo heb ik me source maar als ik dan push doe hoe gaat tie dan naar mijn eigen git?
<charlvn> je moet je remotes juist hebben
<charlvn> http://help.github.com/remotes/
<charlvn> daar gaat
<charlvn> gaat'ie heen pushen
<Jhinta> git remote set-url example git://github.com/user/test.git
<Jhinta> en zo blijven de commits intact?
<charlvn> klopt
<Jhinta> tnx
<Jhinta> <OerHeks> correctie , las het even verkeerd maar ben inderdaad bezig met een tab TF101 waar ik ubuntu op heb staan
<Jhinta> goeie avond
<Jhinta> heb serieus wat git hulp nodig
<charlvn> hi Jhinta
<charlvn> wat is de probleem?
<Jhinta> hey het volgende
<Jhinta> deze git
<Jhinta> http://nv-tegra.nvidia.com/gitweb/?p=linux-2.6.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/linux-tegra-nv-3.1
<Jhinta> wil ik in mijn eigen hebben
<Jhinta> https://github.com/Jhinta
<Jhinta> met de oude commits , zodat ik van uit daar kan werken
<Jhinta> elke keer als ik het probeer gaat het fout , dus waarscheinlijk doe ik iets verkeerd
<charlvn> ok
<charlvn> wat precies gaat fout?
<Jhinta> nou om te beginnen , ben ik een leek wat betreft git
<charlvn> lol
<Jhinta> maar , heb dus git colne gedaan , maar dan op de hele git
<Jhinta> als my stap voor stap de stappen voor geschoteld zijn begrijp ik presies wat er gebeurd en hoe het dus moet
<charlvn> ok, je heb juist beginnen
<charlvn> je moet eerst een clone locaal hebben
<Jhinta> oke hoe die ik die clone op die dead
<Jhinta> head
<charlvn> gewoon git clone en dan de url van de remote repo
<charlvn> de bonvenste is een web interface voor de git repo zo ik weet niet of dat goed is
<charlvn> volgens mij heb je de git repo zelf nodig
<Jhinta> die werkt dus niet  dat is dus mń eerste probleem
<charlvn> ja nee dat klopt
<charlvn> wil je nie gewoon deze repo? https://github.com/mirrors/linux-2.6
<charlvn> dan "fork" je het zomaar op github
<charlvn> ah hier is de andere: http://linux.yyz.us/git-howto.html
<charlvn> git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git linux-2.6
<Jhinta> die klopt niet
<charlvn> ah nee wacht es even, wil je linux-tegra-nv-3.1 ?
<Jhinta> yep
<charlvn> ah, nee ok geen flouw idee waar de repo zit
<charlvn> als ik het goed snap is dat een type branch of zo
<charlvn> raar, het is een vage git web interface dat
<charlvn> ik weet het eerlijk gezegd ook niet
<Jhinta> als ik heel die git copy hoe slecteer ik die head
<olivier4444> hallo allemaal
<olivier4444> is er iemand online?
<FOAD> Helaas. :(
<olivier4444> haha
<olivier4444> ik ben nieuw hier
<olivier4444> ik wil graag bijdragen aan ubuntu development
<olivier4444> maar heb met dit project zelf weinig ervaring
<olivier4444> ik ben wel goed met c/c++
<olivier4444> verder ben ik ook goed in webdevelopment, maar daar kan ik weinig mee als ik aan ubuntu wil werken
<olivier4444> denk ik
<olivier4444> ben ik op de juiste locatie als ik daarmee wil beginnen?
<olivier4444> ik zoek nog even verder :P
<FOAD> Ik denk het wel, maar het lijkt
<FOAD> dat de relevante personen allemaal druk naar het Songfestival zitten te kijken of zo.
<OerHeks> Goed idee, registreer je op ubuntu-nl.org en maak uw Launchpad account aan.
<olivier4444> I'm on it
<OerHeks> dan bent u herkenbaar voor bugmeldingen, joinen teams en development
<OerHeks> verder hebben we het #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo kanaal, voor bijdragers en hulp hierbij.
<RawChid> Welkom olivier4444
<RawChid> Eigenlijk is #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo het kanaal dat je zoekt.
<OerHeks> zeg ik dit goed, RawChid ?
<RawChid> Euh, we zeggen allebei hetzelfde. Je was me voor OerHeks :P
<warddr> olivier4444, je moet ook eens nadenken wat je juist wil doen, meewerken aan de kernel, aan unity, aan een bepaald programma, ...
<OerHeks> Dat kan je allemaal selecteren bij launchpad
<RawChid> warddr: heeft een goed punt. Weet je al waar je aan wilt bijdragen?
<olivier4444> ik dacht eraan om te beginnen met de calender tab rechtsboven in unity te integreren met google calendar (die mogelijkheid te bieden)
<olivier4444> dat valt onder unity toch?
<OerHeks> hmm ik dacht aan een unity lens met google calander
<RawChid> Hm, niet echt
<RawChid> Dat is volgens mij onderdeel van gnome panel achtige dingen ofzo...
<olivier4444> ik had op de developers website al gevonden hoe ik icoontjes kan toevoegen aan de bovenste panel en daar menu's in te maken
<RawChid> Ik kijk even of het juiste pakket kan vinden olivier4444
<olivier4444> ik kon echter nergens vinden, waar ik de agenda tab kon tweaken
<olivier4444> thanks RawChid
<RawChid> Je bedoelt datum/tijd rechtsboven he? Ik weet niet of die makkelijk te tweaken is
<RawChid> Ik weet wel dat bijv. een lens voor Unity een eitje is. Heb er laatst zelf 1 gemaakt
<OerHeks> er is wel een calender lens voor thunderbird, met een lightning plugin
<olivier4444> dat weet ik ook ;) wat voor een lens heb je gemaakt?
<OerHeks> uitzending gemist :P
<olivier4444> yep en datum/tijd is te verbinden met evolution
<olivier4444> cool
<RawChid> olivier4444: ik vermoed dat dit het pakket is: https://launchpad.net/indicator-datetime
<olivier4444> thanks
<RawChid> De naam is sowieso goed
<RawChid> Dat ding is een indicator
<RawChid> olivier4444: http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/04/how-to-create-a-wikipedia-unity-lens-for-ubuntu/
<olivier4444> zo te zien is dit hem inderdaad (zo lijkt het)
<RawChid> Handige tutorial, en kijk vooral verder rond op die website
<olivier4444> yep daar was ik inderdaad ook mee bezig :P
<olivier4444> ik heb overigens ook nog geen ervaring met Bazaar, dus daar moet ik ook mee beginnen
<RawChid> Wel met versiebeheer?
<olivier4444> ik studeer nog 2 jaar Technische Informatica, dus heb het ook druk met mijn studie, maar het liefst zou ik mijn hele leven willen werken aan ubuntu.
<olivier4444> ik heb wat gedaan met git
<olivier4444> ik weet ongeveer hoe dat werkt
<RawChid> bzr is bijna hetzelfde
<olivier4444> mooi
<olivier4444> ik ga in september stage lopen; misschien kan ik met mijn school regelen dat ik aan ubuntu kan werken
<olivier4444> alleen is dat wel heel iets anders dan "de gebruikelijke stageplaats"
<RawChid> Zeker, en ook qua stagebegeleiding is dat denk ik iets lastiger.
<RawChid> We hebben met het vertaalteam wel eens studenten begeleid die iets van 40 uur aan Open Source moesten besteden.
<olivier4444> yep, daar dacht ik ook aan
<olivier4444> ja, zoiets zou mooi zijn, als dat er was. trainingen ofzo
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/
<olivier4444> ik kan het mezelf ook wel leren, maar in de tussentijd zal ik ook geld moeten verdienen met een andere baan, dus dan zou ik niet fulltime hier aan kunnen werken
<RawChid> Vanuit Mwanzo doen we ook workshops
<olivier4444> geweldig!! dankje dankje dankje!
<RawChid> En internationaal heb je Ubuntu Beginners Team. Dat is iets groter. En daar kun je als beginnende developer ook ervaren dev. een mentor krijgen. Misschien zou je zoiets kunnen regelen met je stage.
<RawChid> Moet je wel de Engelse taal beheersen natuurlijk ;)
<OerHeks> Dat is wel handig.
<olivier4444> ik beheer de engelse taal uitstekend :)
<olivier4444> dat klonk arrogant :( excuses
<olivier4444> "voldoende" is beter
<StefandeVries> Doe jezelf eer aan. Als je beheersing uitstekend is, gewoon zeggen. :p
<olivier4444> haha :P Achja, mijn kennis is ook jullie kennis :)
<RawChid> Maar als je 1 keer een foutje maakt... :P
<olivier4444> hahaa
<StefandeVries> Tsja..dan is het mis.
<olivier4444> ik geloof in de ubuntu filosofie
<StefandeVries> :p
<olivier4444> :)
<RawChid> Als je later nog vragen hebt zou ik zeker ook bij #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo langskomen.
<RawChid> En verder succes met de ontdekkingstocht
<olivier4444> jullie allemaal bedankt! ik begin met doorlezen van de workshops en zal mij ook eens inlezen over het Ubuntu Beginners team. ik zal dat irc-kanaal voortaan gebruiken.
<olivier4444> zijn jullie ook programmeurs?
<StefandeVries> Ik wel
<RawChid> Ik ook
<StefandeVries> :)
<olivier4444> :) cool
<olivier4444> ik was al wat aan het kijken naar linux-ontwikkelbedrijven, maar het mooiste zou zijn als ik voor canonical kon werken. dan moet ik echter wel heel ervaren zijn, dus ik dacht: ik moet er gewoon mee beginnen!
<StefandeVries> :)
<olivier4444> of ik zoek een baan waar ik veel tijd krijg voor dit soort dingen. hoop ooit lid te kunnen worden van de grote community en veel bij te kunnen dragen :)
<olivier4444> maargoed, bedankt voor jullie informatie! ik ga er vandoor :)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-23
<Wobbo> Weet iemand hoe ik de panelen on-vergrendelt?
<RawChid> Wobbo: zodat je ze kunt verschuiven?
<RawChid> Wobbo__: zodat je ze kunt verschuiven?
<RawChid> want dat kan in de nieuwste versie niet meer volgens mij
<Wobbo__> Sorry, XChat liep vast
<Wobbo__> Ja of nee,
<Wobbo__> Het gaat om bijvoorbeeld geplaatste snel "starters". De linkjes die je plaatst op een pannel.
<Wobbo__> Ja kan ze wel ernaartoe plaatsen maar niet meer verwijderen. Tenzij je het doet via de Classic (No effects).
<Wobbo> Een tip?
<OerHeks> elk knopje op de unitybalk kan je gewoon verwijderen, rechter muis, etc etc
<Wobbo> Hoe kan ik er dan voor zorgen dat "Ubuntu 12.04 Classic" visueel hetzelfde er uit ziet als "Ubuntu 12.04 Classic (No effect)"?
<Xano> Ik had hier gisteren een vraag gesteld over de kopiëersnelheid van ext3 naar ntfs (deze is vreselijk laag). Iemand suggereerde dat ik het ntfs-3g process maar even moest controleren. Punt is dat ik dat proces niet in de system monitor zie staan
<OerHeks> Wobbo, niet denk ik.
<OerHeks> Xano, het is geen proces, maar een kernel module
<OerHeks> en ja, ext3/4 naar NTFS is traagjes.
<Xano> OerHeks: De suggestie ging over de resources die de module verbruikte tijdens kopiëren
<Xano> OerHeks: Rare is dat ik soms korte periodes 60MB/s haal
<Xano> Dan langere tijden 25MB/s
<Xano> dan weer 60 en nu zit hij vast op 13
<Xano> Zonder dat de computer iets anders aan het doen is
<OerHeks> veel kleine files = lage snelheid
<JapyDooge> fragmentatie?
<Xano> Files zijn minimaal enkele honderden MB groot
<xi_> Hi there
<xi_> uh hallo
<JapyDooge> hoi xi_
<Xano> Dus ik verwacht niet dat dat een bottleneck kan zijn
<JapyDooge> hmm
<xi_> ik ben een newbee en heb net ubuntu geinstalleerd, en wil nu amsn downloaden en installeren wil iemand me ff helpen?
<JapyDooge> ik zou me iets voor kunnen stellen bij fragmentatie op een van beide discs
<OerHeks> amsn zit niet meer in de repository's
<xi_> da's al bijna chinees voor me repository
<Xano> Ik vind de inconsistentie juist zo verwarrend, omdat de files qua file size allemaal in dezelfde orde van grootte zitten. Basically het kopiëren van de inhoud van de ene disk naar de andere, die volledig leeg is
<Xano> xi_: een repo(sitory) is een soort softwarebibliotheek
<trijntje> xi_: ubuntu heeft al een standaard chatprogramma, waarom gebruik je die niet?
<OerHeks> ofwel, amsn is niet te installeren, zonder zelf de sourcecode op te halen en te builden.
<JapyDooge> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=amsn ? :-)
<Xano> xi_: Anders pidgin proberen?
<OerHeks> *vanaf 12.04 idd
<xi_> thx :)
<xi_> kga 's ff vogelen...tz
<trijntje> waarom niet gewoon het standaard programma gebruiken?
<JapyDooge> ahh ok OerHeks
<trijntje> envelopje rechts bovenin -> chatten
<xi_> vind ubuntu wel gelikt en zoveel sneller :P
<OerHeks> Dat is het ook, en je kan het nog mooier maken.
<xi_> eerst maar 's een beetje mee leren omgaan
<xi_> ben windows echt zat
<xi_> tips?
 * Xano is juist deze week voor bepaalde doeleinden weer naar Windows geswitcht
<trijntje> nooit software van het internet downloaden, is nergens voor nodig in ubuntu
<Xano> Lachen joh, drie OSs gebruiken
<Xano> :P
<OerHeks> check http://fullcirclemagazine.org/ elke maand een PDF met tips en truuks en leren
<xi_> thx :)
<OerHeks> verder zijn er veel sites met ubuntu nieuwtjes, themaś etc
<OerHeks> ge kent ons Forum natuurlijk al?
<trijntje> xi_: als je op de windows toets drukt en op 'hulp' zoekt krijg je de ingebouwde hulppagina's van ubuntu te zien. Die zijn ook goed
<xi_> ok ...
<OerHeks> die WIn toets vasthouden voor de sneltoetsen overzicht, handig idd
<xi_> ik zit te genieten hier
<OerHeks> 1 dezer dagen zal issue #61 uitkomen.
<corewillem> waarom niet trijntje
<corewillem> bv spotify ?
<corewillem> chromium
<trijntje> chromium zit sowieso in de repo's
<trijntje> en dat is waar de meeste gebruikers van windows tegenaan lopen in ubuntu, dat ze ergens een .exe vandaan vissen en die proberen te installeren
<corewillem> ah
<corewillem> daar had ik niet aan gedacht en sinds waneer zit chromium in repo's ???
<trijntje> jaar?
<trijntje> best lang iig volgens mij
<corewillem> ohw
<corewillem> en ik het altijd handmatig installeren
<corewillem> je hebt gelijk ik vind het in softwarecenter
<charlvn> ik gebruik de chromium-packages al voor veel jaren
<charlvn> kan het niet precies herhinneren... 2-3 jaar?
<corewillem> ah
<charlvn> hou wel in de gaten de package heet chromium-browser niet chromium
<charlvn> chromium is een of andere spelletje
<OerHeks> Joepie, Netwerkscanner Nmap 0.6 klaar voor IPv6
<charlvn> OerHeks: nmap ondersteund ipv6 al jaren lang
<charlvn> ik draai versie 5.21 op dit moment
<charlvn> gewoon de -6 flag gebruiken
<JapyDooge> maar geen volledige support
<charlvn> JapyDooge: wat was missing?
<JapyDooge> dunno, er staat een stuk in de changelog van versie 6 over
<JapyDooge> ik ben geen ipv6 kenner helaas :p
<JapyDooge> maar wel native ipv6 thuis \o/
<charlvn> ok ik gaan even kijken
<charlvn> bedankt
<JapyDooge> succes :)
<OerHeks> http://nmap.org/6/
<charlvn> daar is een notitie over de targets-sniffer
<JapyDooge> Given the exhaustion of available IPv4 addresses, the Internet community is trying to move to IPv6. Nmap has been a leader in the transition, offering basic IPv6 support since 2002. But basic support isn't enough, so we spent many months ensuring that Nmap version 6 contains full support for IP version 6.
<JapyDooge> We've created a new IPv6 OS detection system, advanced host discovery, raw-packet IPv6 port scanning, and many NSE scripts for IPv6-related protocols.
<JapyDooge> http://nmap.org/6/#changes-ipv6
<charlvn> OerHeks: bedankt, ja het schijnt te gaan over de nse scripts en os detectie - staat ook in de changelogs
<JapyDooge> Raw packet IPv6 port scanning is now supported. This allows for IPv6 raw packet host discovery (IPv6 echo requests, TCP/UDP discovery packets, etc.) and raw packet port scanning (SYN scan, UDP scan, ACK scan, and more). IPv6 protocol scan (-sO) is also supported, and we wrote an IPv6 traceroute implementation (--traceroute) too.
<charlvn> wis ook niet dat het nog geen raw-packet support had
<JapyDooge> die lijkt me ook niet onbelangrijk :)
<JapyDooge> idd
<JapyDooge> Since the IPv6 address spaces is too large to brute force scan in general
<JapyDooge> lol
<charlvn> ja wel dat is inderdaad een van de "hidden" voordelen van ipv6
<OerHeks> En daarbij de grappen die je met IPv6 kan uithalen ..
<OerHeks> .. en de gaten die we nog niet weten ..
<JapyDooge> mja wel een beetje security trough obscurity dan hoor charlvn
<charlvn> netwerken wat in dual-stack mode draai zijn veral kwetsbaar
<charlvn> JapyDooge: ja nee precies, ik zou dat niet echt in de brochure doen ;)
<JapyDooge> hehe
<charlvn> maar meeste van de issues gaat eigendlijk om firewalls, dat die geen ipv6 filtering doen
<OerHeks> nou ja, ik vond het het vermelden waard.
<charlvn> ik voel persoonlijk dat firewalls in ieder geval "evil" zijn maar ok... niet allemaal zijn daarmee eens ;)
<OerHeks> ja, feitenlijk is een firewall net zoiets als een popup blocker.
<charlvn> nee precies
<OerHeks> als je je browser insteld op geen popups, en het gebeurt toch, dan klopt de browser niet.
<OerHeks> idem poort <> applicatie
<OerHeks> sinds chromium eigenlijk geen popups, alleen piratebay e.d.
<charlvn> volgens mij moet je poorten gewoon gesloten zijn behalve als je ze echt open willen hebben :)
<charlvn> maar gaan vertel dat maar es even aan een windows-gebruiker ;)
<JapyDooge> eens
<JapyDooge> mijn server heeft 3 open poorten :P
<JapyDooge> HTTP, HTTPS en SSH op een niet-default poort
<JapyDooge> van buiten naar binnen that is
<JapyDooge> van binnen naar buiten iets meer
<charlvn> ja bij die van mij ook, behalve dat ik smtp draai in plaats van http/https
<OerHeks> deny.host lijstje ?
<charlvn> als je gewoon dingen locaal willen draaien dan gaat de "bind"-en aan localhost, niet aan eth0 of dergelijke
<charlvn> *gaat die
<JapyDooge> hm OerHeks ?
<JapyDooge> deny.host?
<JapyDooge> ik sta SSH vanaf overal toe
<JapyDooge> want het moet me niet in de weg gaan zitten
<OerHeks> ja? of eigen firewall rules?
<JapyDooge> juh gewoon firewall rules
<JapyDooge> alles dicht muw die 3 poorten
<OerHeks> ik bedoel, hoe vaak kom jij in China?
<JapyDooge> en ssh op niet-default poort
<JapyDooge> af en toe
<JapyDooge> digitaal gezien
<JapyDooge> :p
<OerHeks> niet de chinees bestelmuur !
<JapyDooge> lol
<JapyDooge> nee maar ik SSH er heen vanaf overal en nergens
<OerHeks> hebde gij ook verstand van yubikeys?
<charlvn> deny hosts gaat toch gewoon over brute force attacks, niet over een specifieke ip range?
<JapyDooge> maar SSH draait op niet-default poort, en geen remote root logins + certificate based authenticatie + password
<JapyDooge> ah
<JapyDooge> naja sowieso komen er weinig login pogingen langs door de alternatieve poort
<charlvn> ja precies
<JapyDooge> dus daar ben ik niet zo bang voor
<JapyDooge> en de pogingen zijn 99% van de tijd 'root'
<charlvn> dat heb ik ook, allowedusers en een rare poort
<JapyDooge> het ding draait FreeBSD en ik update 'm 1-2 keer per maand + direct als ik een mailtje krijg over kritieke meuk van de mailing list
<charlvn> ik heb op dit moment geen failed attempts in mijn auth.log, ik kreeg dat pas als ik weer op de default poort gaan draaien
<nikis> Hehe.
<nikis> Ja, dat is leuk.
<nikis> Had ooit een daemon geschreven in Python die brute force attacks lgode op de SSH poort.
<nikis> Inclusief gebruikersnaam + wachtwoord die de aanvaller gebruikte.
<JapyDooge> thuis heb ik overigens wel een dedicated firewall, maar die is er vooral voor m'n vpn's
<charlvn> nikis: netjes, dan harvest jij zomaar de aanvaller's dictionary :P
<JapyDooge> ik heb wel eens naar fail2ban gekeken, ook wel grappig
<JapyDooge> blocken na X mislukte pogingen enzo
<JapyDooge> lol nice nikis :p
<nikis> charlvn: heb zelfs eens een dingetje gedraaid dat je gewoon een shell teruggaf.
<nikis> charlvn: en dan loggen wat aanvaller doet :p
<nikis> charlvn: niet een echte shell overigens, maar leek er genoeg op :p
<JapyDooge> Kippo?
<JapyDooge> http://code.google.com/p/kippo/
<nikis> JapyDooge: ja, dat.
<JapyDooge> idd
<JapyDooge> leuk ding is dat
<nikis> Maar andere Python ding dat wachtwoorden logde was eigen code maar gebruikde inderdaad dezelfde SSH code die kippo gebruikt.
<nikis> Twisted SSH.
<nikis> (conch)
<charlvn> vet gangster
<JapyDooge> Kippo heb ik thuis eens gedraait
<JapyDooge> en ingesteld dat 'ie iedere 2e loginpoging vanaf hetzelfde adres accepteerd
<JapyDooge> hing aan een machine met 300 GB vrij
<JapyDooge> binnen 24 uur disk vol
<JapyDooge> lol
<JapyDooge> een fake /var/www gemaakt waar zogenaamd een website draaide
<JapyDooge> die werd op alle mogelijke manieren van spyware voorzien :P
<JapyDooge> allemaal leuke javascript en executable zooi aan overgehouden
<JapyDooge> :D
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> ja ik zou het idd boeiend vind om te weet wat ze allemaal proberen doen op je bak
<JapyDooge> geeft best wat inzicht ja
<JapyDooge> maar de echte kenners hebben het vrij snel door
<OerHeks> Buurman zit te kijken, kan dat, 2e toetsenbord?
<JapyDooge> mooiste is dat ik wat wachtwoordjes had gelogged van mensen die probeerden een drive te mounten over sshfs
<JapyDooge> wss om troep te kopieren
<JapyDooge> lol OerHeks
<OerHeks> Ik denk dat er een gebruiker bijkomt :-)
<OerHeks> "vista is tráág" "wat is de beste antivirus" "wat kan je met Ubuntu?"
<charlvn> OerHeks: nu kan je ze lekker zit te trollen... haal even een dikke pr0n site erbij ;)
<OerHeks> nou, die is mijn :P
<JapyDooge> lol
<OerHeks> digi camera, usb stick, HP lazerprinter. nou, ik weet geen issues, U?
<JapyDooge> FOAD heeft een issue
<JapyDooge> :P
<OerHeks> Vertel ?
<JapyDooge> in offtopic :p
<FOAD> Ja.  Hoe gebruik ik efficiënt een netwerkschijf.
<FOAD> Bv hoe formatteer ik dat ding.
<FOAD> Hoe gebruik ik 't zonder met de hand allerlei dingen te mounten en shizzle.
<charlvn> he je wil een netwerkschijf formatteren?
<OerHeks> zoek je ip van je schijf op > sudo nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24
<OerHeks> en dan inloggen met standaard account in de manual ( soms admin:admin )
<JapyDooge> en dan zit 'ie op 192.168.1.0/24 :p
<OerHeks> duhh .. oke sudo nmap -sP 192.168.X.0/24  ( waarbij X uw huidige range is )
<JapyDooge> :D
<JapyDooge> sorry OerHeks
<OerHeks> geeft niet, zeer correct.
 * JapyDooge doet ook netwerkbeheer
<OerHeks> meestal is een netwerk disk al geformatteerd.
<OerHeks> admin instellen, gebruiker instellen, quota instellen of 100% laten, service bekijken, und hopla.
<FOAD> Ja maar ik wil het zelf.
<FOAD> Of niet.
<FOAD> Nou ja.
<OerHeks> ik zou hem een eigen statische IP geven, mijn ipcam is 66 en nas 99
<OerHeks> ja, je kan het zelf.
<charlvn> om je netwerk schijf te vinden wil je een nmap doen? http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/164/366/131266412815.gif
<OerHeks> ja, waarom niet?
<OerHeks> je kan wel in smb netwerk bladeren o.i.d.
<charlvn> wel, if the shoe fits...
<OerHeks> In me nas kan ik een wifi stick stoppen, en dan word ie ook draadloos.
<Luckiboy> Weet iemand hoe je paginanummers in libreoffice invoegd?
<timo^> jahaa, dat heb ik wel eens voor mekaar gekrege
<timo^> n
<timo^> moment
<timo^> hebbes
<timo^> invoegen-->velden-->paginanummering
<Luckiboy> Ah
<Luckiboy> Maar dat is maar één cijfer?
<timo^> hmmz
<Luckiboy> Niet op alle pagina's bedoel ik dan
<OerHeks> als je je pagina voorbijgaat naar 2, dan moet de nummering doorgaan
<timo^> elke pagina langs dan maar Luckiboy :P
<Luckiboy> Oh jee
<FOAD> Right, hoe fix ik nu de permissions
<FOAD> chown: changing ownership of `/media/Iomega_3T/': Permission denied
<CasW> sudo chown? ;)
<FOAD> Dat gebeurt als ik als root probeer mijn user owner te maken van die share.
<FOAD> Ik vraag hier om hulp.
<FOAD> Weet je het antwoord of niet?
<CasW> Ah, het komt waarschijnlijk omdat het op een USB-stick staat.
<FOAD> Als je het tegen mij hebt, nee, mijn netwerkdrive staat niet op een USB-stick.
<CasW> Probeer het 's te kopiëren naar een lokale drive, dan kan je waarschijnlijk wél chown doen.
<CasW> (Sterker nog; dan is het waarschijnlijk al van jou ;))
<FOAD> Ik zal maar even uitleggen waar het om gaat, want je neemt allerlei dingen aan.
<FOAD> Ik heb een netwerkdrive aangeschaft en ik kan een share mounten dankzij deze pagina: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/237579-38-mount-network-drive-ubuntu
<CasW> Ik geloof dat Samba geen bestandsrechten veranderen ondersteunt.
<FOAD> Maar als ik een bestand ernaar toe wil kopiëren mag ik dat niet omdat ik geen rechten hebt.
<FOAD> Ik mag wel een directory "x" maken, maar geen subdirectory daarvan?
<FOAD> De subdir mag ik wel maken als root.
<FOAD> Wat is dit voor onzin.
<CasW> Welke harde schijf is het precies?
<FOAD> :|
<FOAD> Een Iomega Home Media Network Hard Drive.
<OerHeks> dit gaat over ix4, een andere, maar misschien heb je er wat aan >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/44380/how-do-i-mount-shares-from-an-iomega-ix4-200d
<OerHeks> daar word gesproken over NFS aanzetten?
<FOAD> NFS, en dit was Samba.
<FOAD> Of snap ik er nu helemaal niks meer van.
<OerHeks> hmm nee, sorrie.
<CasW> Probeer in Nautilus 's smb://$IPADRESVANHETAPPARAAT in te tikken?
<FOAD> Nou, dan zal ik maar nautilus gaan installeren om een directory te kunnen maken. (??)
<FOAD> Waar wil je achterkomen, precies.
<CasW> Als je een standaard installatie van Ubuntu had, had je Nautilus; daarom nam ik dat aan. Gewoon in je bestandsbeheer. En wees 's wat dankbaarder.
<FOAD> Ik heb een standaardinstallatie van Kubuntu.
<CasW> Oké, dan is het waarschijnlijk Dolphin/
<CasW> *.
<FOAD> Right, ik zit via Dolphin op de share.
<CasW> En je hebt nog steeds het probleem? Vroeg 'ie om je wachtwoord?
<FOAD> Nee.
<FOAD> Nee wachtwoord, ja probleem.
<CasW> Had je dat toevallig al geprobeerd om hem voor het eerst te mounten?
<FOAD> Ja.
<FOAD> In de "root" van de share kan ik files maken, en directories, als $USER.
<FOAD> maar ik kan geen directorie maken in een andere directory.
<FOAD> directory
<FOAD> Maar wel als root.
<CasW> Als root op je eigen systeem, of als root op dat apparaat?
<FOAD> Het eerste.
<CasW> Hm, kan je de rechten van de gemaakte map opvragen?
<FOAD> Zeker.
<CasW> Vertel.
<FOAD> ls -la a
<FOAD> total 0
<FOAD> drwxrwxr-x 3 99 users 0 May 23 16:48 .
<FOAD> drwxrwxrwx 7 99 users 0 May 23 16:50 ..
<FOAD> drwxr-xr-x 2 99 users 0 May 23 16:48 b
<CasW> Heeft de harde schijf geen administratiepagina?
<FOAD> Zeker wel.
<CasW> Hij kwam als het goed is met CD?
<FOAD> Yep.
<CasW> Er is een programmaatje, Iomega Storage Manager, wellicht dat je daar iets mee kan. https://iomega-eu-en.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/26108/kw/linux
<FOAD> Ik ga even kijken.
<FOAD> Hrm, het lijkt nu te werken.
<FOAD> Ik heb namelijk de security aangezet. (???)
<CasW> Kijkaan, mooi :)
<FOAD> Mijn oprechte dank voor het meedenken en -helpen, CasW.
<CasW> Geen dank :)
<FOAD> Oké, die nieuwe netwerkdrive laat blijkbaar vrolijk elk device toe via wireless.
<FOAD> Hoe beperk ik dat tot betrouwbare personen, te weten mijzelf?
<sgs1990> weet iemand hoe ik kan zien wat voor video kaart er in mijn pc zit en waar ik eventuele drivers weg kan halen??
<OerHeks> lspci | grep VGA
<OerHeks> plak die zin hier, en we kijken mee
<sgs1990> in xchat venster bedoel je?
<sgs1990> of in terminal?
<OerHeks> in terminal, en het anwoord hier/
<sgs1990> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 03)
<OerHeks> mogenlijk dat deze howto werkt, van Leo >>> http://lcardinaals.wordpress.com/2012/05/06/ubuntu-12-04-intel-grafische-chipset/
<sgs1990> oke ik ga het proberen,,, op hoop van zegen,, zo niet dan heb ik geen beeldscherm meer na de reboot
<sgs1990> heeft helaas niet mogen helpen,, nogsteeds niet drivers voor de video kaart er op,, gelukkig nog wel een scherm na de reboot
<OerHeks> hmm intel zou moeten werken
<OerHeks> misschien heb je wel x swat ppa nodig > https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<sgs1990> oke nu komt er iets meer belovends uit,, alleen zecht de pc nu dat ie dan onvertrouwde pakketten moet installeren en dan stopt hij,,,  waar kan ik aanvinken dat hij deze onvertrouwde pakketten wel moetinstallere?
<OerHeks> vreemd, die PPA toevoegen zou de sleutel moeten ophalen
<sgs1990> doet ie helaas niet
<sgs1990> ziet er naar uit dat ij nu wel installeerd,,, heb de deb en deb-src ook bij software bronnen er in gedaan en nu download hij wel
<sgs1990> alleen herstarten om effect te zien
<sgs1990> hopen dat hij nu wel de video kaart ziet
<FOAD> Waarom zet mijn Fritz Box mijn netwerkdrive wijd open voor de hele wereld?
<StefandeVries> Open-source gedachte.
<FOAD> En hoe verander ik het?
<OerHeks> geen port forwarden.
<OerHeks> dan moet het gesloten blijven... tenzij ge geen firewall in den fritzbox heeft aanstaan
<FOAD> Geen port forwarden.
<FOAD> Ik forward niks.
<OerHeks> is je drive dan via wifi beschikbaar ? of ook voor mij via kabel?
<FOAD> Hoe moet ik dat weten.
<OerHeks> goeie vraag. http://www.ipscanner.nl/port_scan_mijn_ipadres.html is een testje of er werkenlijk geen poort open staat
<OerHeks> ik weet je ip niet, anders kon ik zo zien.
<FOAD> Er staan wel poorten open, maar expliciet voor andere apparaten.
<FOAD> Nou fantastische pagina.  Blijft eeuwig hangen.
<FOAD> Weet ook niet wat ik er aan heb eigenlijk.
<OerHeks> het laat alleen je poorten open/dicht zien.
<OerHeks> dus op wireless na, denk ik niet dat je drive benaderbaar is via www
<FOAD> Goed, dan hebben we die informatie geassimileerd.
<FOAD> Nu terug naar het probleem.
<FOAD> Waarom kan ik met een random wireless device zo bij die Samba share?
<OerHeks> dan zit er geen pass op, of er staat guest inloggen aan.
<FOAD> Prima, hoe corrigeer ik dat?
<OerHeks> Dit moet in die netwerk drive te regelen zijn? die heeft een eigen menu?
<OerHeks> ik ken die iomega niet.
<smile> bye :)
<FOAD> Ik kan het niet vinden, Oer.
<FOAD> Hoi lieve mensen, luisteren jullie ook even mee op radio.lichtsnel.nl?  Ik zend een programma uit voor jullie.
<OerHeks> ja, als jij reklame maakt voor cloud gaming op ubuntu > http://post-pc.fr/onlive-on-ubuntu#more-324
<OerHeks> On-Live !
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-24
<RawChid> Goede morgen
<RawChid> Ik wil de pictogrammen in de Launcher wat kleiner maken. Gisteren op mn PC gedaan via "Change desktop background". Maar nu op mn laptop staat in dat venster geen optie om dat aan te passen :S
<RawChid> Iemand een idee? (zijn beide 12.04)
<RawChid> Niet allemaal tegelijk
<OerHeks> pictogramen launcher kleiner maken ..
<OerHeks> my-unity ?
<OerHeks> nee, nee, nee !
<OerHeks> schuif uw monitor 1,5 meter naar achteren :-)
<charlvn> lelijke background wallpaper op je buro? gooi gewoon uw monitor uit te venster. :D
<OerHeks> Doe eerst het raam open.
<charlvn> je anders gaan je venster ervan kapot
<charlvn> schade leiden is niet de moeite waard voor een lelijke wallpaper
<OerHeks> update reboot, brbre
<JanC> iemand al eID gebruikt onder 12.04 ?
<OerHeks> ja, ik kwam onlangs een goede manual tegen, alleen een beetje raar geschreven
<OerHeks> JanC, >> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/tips-trucs/belgian-eid-java/
<OerHeks> c/goede/recente
<JanC> urgh, Oracle Java wordt niet eens meer ondersteund vziw...
<JanC> en dat is pre-12.04 ook lijkt me
<JanC> trouwens, sun java bestaat niet eens in 64-bits vziw?
<JanC> en vziw is er ook geen java nodig voor eID
<OerHeks> klopt, ik snap die stap ook niet. althans, ik kan er in de oude EID wiki niks over terugvinden dat dit nodig is.
<JanC> (sun java browser plugin bestaat niet, bedoel ik)
<JanC> lijkt me ook dat hij een ander probleem had
<JanC> bij mij crasht firefox door de eID-plugin...   :-(
<Glaasje> hoi allemaal!
<timo^> dag glas
<Glaasje> kan iemand me met een netwerkprobleempje helpen??? =3
<timo^> who says
<Glaasje> ikke
<timo^> misschien gaat het helpen beter als we je probleem weten Glaasje
<Glaasje> ik heb gisteren m'n routertje op een ander plaatsje gehangen en nu doen de pc's met windows het niet...
<Glaasje> die hebben plotseling geen internetverbinding.. 0-0
<timo^> windows...
<Glaasje> terwijl dat eerst wel wat
<timo^> en op linux wel...
<Glaasje> tja...
<Glaasje> jup :)
<Glaasje> raar he?
<Glaasje> alles wat op linux draait doet het....
<timo^> maareh
<Glaasje> Mijn tablet , gsm , laptop , pctje...
<timo^> is het draadloos?
<timo^> en waar loopt ie vast
<Glaasje> de pc's zijn verbonden via een kabletje...
<timo^> ik zou eens kijken of de DNS instellingen goed staan
<Glaasje> het rare is dat Windows zegt dat hij internet heeft maar in de browser krijg ik niets..
<timo^> probeer eens iets te pingen?
<Glaasje> ?
<timo^> ping www.google.com
<Glaasje> ^^
<Glaasje> een secondje...
<Glaasje> :P
<timo^> in een terminal (of hoe dat heet in Windows_)
<imkes60mm> Cmd.exe
<timo^> wat zij zegt :P
<Glaasje> :P
 * timo^ heeft slechts Windows XP, en al een tijd niet meer opgestart -_-
<Glaasje> nope.... geen resultaat :p
<timo^> ah
<timo^> dan heb je dus geen internet xD
<Glaasje> hij kan google niet vinden...
<Glaasje> terwijl het dat wel aangeeft....
<Glaasje> (windows pc's zijn raar....)
<timo^> sja
<timo^> proxy?
<Glaasje> heb ik niet...
<timo^> DNS?
<Glaasje> komt eraan....
<Glaasje> lijkt normaal
<Glaasje> 192.164.31.1
<timo^> lijken is iets anders dan zijn...
<Glaasje> het is al een tijdje geleden dat ik problemen had met het netwerk.... ;)
<timo^> sja
<Glaasje> laatste keer was 10 jaar geleden...
<Glaasje> maar....
<timo^> kun je wel in de router komen?
<Glaasje> ik kan proberen....
<Glaasje> geen resulaat....
<Glaasje> tijd voor de handlijding!
<timo^> of linux...
<timo^> ok
<timo^> e
<timo^> die was ronduit flauw
<Glaasje> :P
<Glaasje> sorry...maar ik heb een Windows fan in huis..... *gruwel*
<timo^> geen probleem
<timo^> maar laat hem zelf de boel configureren :P
<Glaasje> tja...
<Glaasje> ikke ben de 'techneut' hier in huis...
<timo^> je zou een herinstall van Windows kunnen overwegen
<Glaasje> de windows fan kan amper iets technies
<Glaasje> sorry... zal niet gaan... (bedrijfs redenen...)
<Glaasje> nu krijg ik toch *******
<timo^> hm
<Glaasje> nu doet die het wel!
<Glaasje> O_O
<timo^> nou
<timo^> probleem opgelost
<Glaasje> misschien moet ik de volgende keer dat ook tegen een klant zeggen... :P
<Glaasje> *Ja mevrouw... als u nou lang genoeg wacht lost het zichzelf op...
<Glaasje> =3
<Glaasje> jullie zijn geweldig! ;)
<Glaasje> bedankt en zeg het maar als je iets wilt...
<timo^> ehm
<timo^> hoe heeft het zich opgelost? :P
<ronnie_vd_C> ik heb een probleem met mijn nvidia kaart en ubuntu 10.04
<ronnie_vd_C> als ik de closed driver installeer, draait het redelijk, maar bij fullscreen klapt hij er volledig uit
<ronnie_vd_C> als ik de closed driver weer verwijder is hij totaal niet vooruit te branden
<ronnie_vd_C> en als ik opstart in veilige grafische modus werkt alles snel en fullscreen super
<ronnie_vd_C> kan ik de veilige grafische modus permanent maken, of een van beide andere manieren beter laten presteren?
<OerHeks>  'klapt hij er volledig uit'
<OerHeks> wat bedoel je daarmee, out of signal/sync ?
<ronnie_vd_C> OerHeks: bevriest bijna helemaal
<OerHeks> oke welke nvidia heb je?
<ronnie_vd_C> 8800 GTX
<OerHeks> hmm nette kaart
<OerHeks> gebruik je de 'aanbevolen' of de 2e nvidia driver?
<ronnie_vd_C> ja, op windows was deze zeker snel (in ieder geval een paaar jaar gedelen)
<ronnie_vd_C> ik had de aanbevolen geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> ik heb onlangs geen update gezien van nvidia
<ronnie_vd_C> ik heb de harde schijf uit een oude computer (met ATI kaart) naar een nieuwe met de 8800 GTX gezet vandaag
<ronnie_vd_C> dus het heeft voorheen ook niet gewerkt
<OerHeks> mijn GT430 loopt prima op [current] , je zou xswat ppa kunnen proberen >> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<ronnie_vd_C> OerHeks: enig idee hoe de veilige modus standaard in te stellen?
<OerHeks> goeie vraag ...
<OerHeks> je zou een voorkeuze kunnen maken in grub, geloof ik ..
<OerHeks> zoiets, ipv windows neem je dan de 1 na laatste kernel > http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-change-the-default-boot-order-for-grub2-in-ubuntu-1004-and-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat/
<ronnie_vd_C> OerHeks: enig idee welke parameter ik daarvoor in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT moet zetten?
<OerHeks> ligt aan jouw grub config ...
<OerHeks> plak hem eens in paste.ubuntu.com
<ronnie_vd_C> OerHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1005506/
<OerHeks> hij moet verwijzen naar de boot in regel 72
<OerHeks> dus 2
<OerHeks> 0 is vragen, 1 is de 1e entry etc  dacht ik?
<ronnie_vd_C> maar zodra je recovery mode kiest, start deze nog niet automatisch door naar grafische failsafe
<ronnie_vd_C> ik ga even rebooten
<OerHeks> ow, zo, bij inlog?
<RawChid> In /etc/default/grub stel je de voorkeur in
<OerHeks> eenmaal een mode gekozen, blijft die niet staan?
<ronnie_vd_C> OerHeks: de entry heet "Ubuntu eenmalig opstarten in veilige grafische modus"
<ronnie_vd_C> dus die onthoud hj niet, andere zou hij wel moeten onthouden
<ronnie_vd_C> brb
<Ronnie1> OerHeks: het probleem is inmiddels opgelost door de nvidia current te installeren en dan compiz uit te schakelen
<OerHeks> mooi :-)
<OerHeks> wat raar dat compiz dwars ligt.
<Ronnie1> tja. zal toch wel te maken hebben dat de drivers niet goed omgaan met 3D icm met de 8800 GTX
<OerHeks> ik kan die klacht niet terugvinden.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-25
<Wobbo> Weet iemand dat het niet meer mogelijk is om met zowel "Empathy" als "Pidgin" niets meer kunnen doen met video/audio?
<Wobbo> En dat het niet lukt om bij Bluefish "zoek en vervang" te gebruiken... Moet ik dan bij een PHP stukje nu een vervanging van een stukje test "001" naar "002" per hand, één voor één.....
<Wobbo> Waarom werkt bij XChat-GNOME de optie om "Automatisch aanmelden bij verbinding" niet meer? Prima, automatisch #ubuntu-nl aan te melden maar een aantal erbij is werkt niet meer?
<user> goedemiddag
<user> weet iemand hoe ik de grafische instellingen kan aanpassen zodat ik 2 burobladen naast elkaar kan gebruiken(dual monitor), want nu copied het alleen maar
<psydroid> goedenmiddag
<charlvn> user: je moet gewoon xrandr gebruiken http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RandR
<user> Okee, maar hij lijkt als ik in de grafische instellingen kijk ook niet te snappen dat het twee verschillende monitoren zijn
<James> hallo
<Guest16274> hallo
<Guest16274> hallo....
<charlvn> user: zit je nu te kijken in de xrandr utility?
<charlvn> user: daar zijn ook arandr http://christian.amsuess.com/tools/arandr/
<charlvn> en http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXRandR
<OerHeks> welke videokaart, user ?
<smile4linux> bye! :)
<zaggynl> Iemand een idee waarom ik ubuntu server x64 niet geboot krijg op virtualbox?
<zaggynl> Blijft de volgende melding krijgen:
<zaggynl> FATAL: Could not read form the boot medium! System halted.
<zaggynl> md5sum van iso klopt
 * zaggynl puts stuff in mandje 
<mandje> i dont like stuff in me
 * zaggynl takes it out again
<mandje> thank you zaggynl. thats better
<zaggynl> My bad
 * mandje poetst de veren en gaat verder
<OerHeks> VBox en 64 bit server ?
<charlvn> zaggynl: is dat alleen de server of ook de desktop versie?
<charlvn> ik heb de andere dag nog ubuntu 12.04 64-bit geboot binnen virtualbox
<zaggynl> alleen server lijkt het
<zaggynl> desktop klaagde over virtualisatie, dat heb ik aangezet in BIOS
<zaggynl> zal desktop nog es proberen
<OerHeks> welke Vbox gebuik je?
<zaggynl> ah, desktop iso download had ik afgebroken
<zaggynl> moet ik eerst opnieuw downloaden
<zaggynl> virtualbox versie 4.1.16 r78094
<charlvn> als je niet zeker bent of je bios goed ingesteld is kan je ook met kvm checken: http://pastebin.com/YKgD21w5
<charlvn> maar dan check je eigendlijk voor kvm, niet virtualbox
<zaggynl> ah, maar me host is windows 7
<charlvn> hmmm :)
<zaggynl> download van ubuntu x64 desktop duurt nog een 52 minuten :(
<charlvn> he! je mirror is kapot :)
<charlvn> of je internet :P
<zaggynl> nah, me internet hier is traag
<zaggynl> 300KB/s down max
<zaggynl> ALS er niemand anders download
<charlvn> bah
<charlvn> vorig keer toen ik zo traag gedownload heeft was ik in afrika :P
<charlvn> *heb
<OerHeks> 300 kb/s was super, ooit.
<charlvn> ja 10 jaar terug :P
<zaggynl> mja
<zaggynl> tijd voor me eigen plek met glas
<charlvn> 500mbps ftw
<Skoebidoe> hallo
<Skoebidoe> hallo
<timo^> dag skoebiedoe
<Skoebidoe> ik vrees dat ik mijn laptop naar de filistijnen geholpen heb
<timo^> och
<timo^> vertel
<Skoebidoe> Ik had Xubuntu draaien met als extra stuurprg Nvidiadriver
<Skoebidoe> Nu las ik op het forum dat er een aantal mensen waren die die driver verwijderd hebben en de open source driver geïnstalleerd hebben
<Skoebidoe> ze hadden daarbij heel wat snelheidswinst
<timo^> maar
<Skoebidoe> ik heb dus via synaptic die driver verwijderd en wil nu heropstarten maar de laptop blijft steeds heropstarten. Het aan/uit lampje flikkert steeds
<Skoebidoe> Ik kan ook niet meer in de BIOS
<Skoebidoe> Zie alleen nog een zwart scherm
<Skoebidoe> Hoor de HD telkens even draaien en dan weer stoppen
<timo^> hm
<timo^> het lijkt me niet dat het verwijderen van een driver je laptop kan vrnaggelen
<Skoebidoe> zou het dan puur toeval zijn dat die laptop nu de geest geeft?
<timo^> lijkt me logischer
<Idroy> harde schijf kapot?
<timo^> dan zou je wel in de bios moeten kunnen komen
<timo^> (helaas moet ik gaan, truste =)
<Skoebidoe> Heb al geprobeerd met mijn USB-stick (waar Xubuntu op staat) in te pluggen maar aangezien ik niet in het BIOS kan, helpt dit niet
<JanC> Skoebidoe: heb je *alles* van nvidia verwijderd?
<Skoebidoe> ik vrees van wel (Nvidia common, nviadia current...)
<JanC> installeer nvidia-common eens?
<JanC> die heb je namelijk wel nodig vziw
<Skoebidoe> hoe moet ik dit doen als ik niet meer kan opstarten?
<Skoebidoe> kan ook geen terminal meer opstarten
<JanC> recovery modus
<JanC> houdt shift ingedrukt tijdens booten voor boot-menu
<JanC> en alles van nvidia verwijderen, behalve -common
<JanC> in recovery krijg je een menu
<Skoebidoe> Heb de laptop opnieuw opgestart maar ik krijg enkel een aan/uit lampje te zien dat flikkert (zoals in de pauzestand)
<JanC> shift ingedrukt tijdens booten (dus al tijdens bios-scherm)?
<JanC> (ingedrukt houden!)
<Skoebidoe> Lukt niet. Kom zelfs niet in het scherm met de keuzemogelijkheid om F2 of F12 te drukken
<JanC> eh, dus crasht al tijdens of voor BIOS?
<JanC> Skoebidoe: het is niet een keyboard-led die flikkert?
<Skoebidoe> nee de knop om de laptop aan te schakelen
<JanC> klinkt zeker als hardware
<JanC> proberen booten zonder batterij?
<Skoebidoe> Als ik hem aanzet hoor ik heel even de ventilator draaien, dan begint het lampje aan/uit te knipperen en hoor ik telkens de HD eventjes draaien
<Skoebidoe> OK ik probeer even zonder batterij te booten
<JanC> en als dat niet helpt HDD & RAM even uithalen & terugsteken (RAM wel correct vastpakken!)
<Skoebidoe> Oei, dan moet ik de laptop open gooien?
<JanC> meestal zijn daar luikjes voor
<Skoebidoe> Wat is de bedoeling hiervan?
<JanC> eventueel slecht contact of zo
<JanC> al zou bij HDD dan wel BIOS moeten starten
<JanC> batterij kan ook raar doen als die stuk is
<JanC> vandaar even proberen op netstroom
<JanC> kan natuurlijk ook de voeding zijn etc. ;)
<Skoebidoe> HD er even uit gehaald de RAM latjes zie ik niet onmiddellijk zitten
<Skoebidoe> Ram latjes zijn nu zichtbaar. Kan het dat er 2 bovenop elkaar liggen?
<Skoebidoe> enfin, er staat toch een stickertje met memory op
<Skoebidoe> ik veronderstel dat dit RAM is?
<Idroy> het zou er zo ongeveer uit moeten zien: http://static.ddmcdn.com/gif/motherboard-sodimm.jpg
<Idroy> waarschijnlijk niet precies hetzelfde
<Skoebidoe> ja, ziet er ongeveer zo uit. weet echter niet hoe ik dit er moet uit klikken en durf dit niet te forceren
<RawChid> Skoebidoe: zie je die 2 halve rondjes aan de zijkanten? (op dat plaatje)
<OerHeks> je bios batterij kan ook onder je toetsenbord zitten...
<RawChid> Daar zitten meestal van die klemmetjes in die ze vasthouden. Die moet je even opzij drukken ofzo...
<Skoebidoe> ik zie ze niet
<Skoebidoe> HD heb ik er al eens uit gehaald maar Ram lukt me niet
<RawChid> Oh het is een laptop, dat is meestal anders. Maar kun je RAM er niet rustig uit trekken?
<Skoebidoe> ik durf niet eerlijk gezegd
<Skoebidoe> heb de PC nog eens aan de stroom gehangen maar het probleem blijft :(
<RawChid> Heb even teruggelezen Skoebidoe, maar ik kan je helaas niet verder helpen
<Skoebidoe> Toch bedankt voor je bereidwilligheid!
<RawChid> Zonder batterij etc had je al geprobeerd neem ik aan
<Skoebidoe> yep
<Skoebidoe> had beter die drivers niet verwijderd. Mijn laptopke draaide nochtans redelijk goed
<RawChid> Mja, vind het wel raar dat je hardware problemen krijgt na een verandering in software
<RawChid> Ik zou bijna denken dat die andere driver de videokaart gemold heeft ofzo (maar dat zou toch raar zijn)
<RawChid> En dat je ook niet eens in BIOS kunt... Misschien toch iemand naar laten kijken met een beetje verstand van hardware...
<RawChid> Misschien zit er een Ubuntu steunpunt bij je in de buurt ;)
<RawChid> http://kaart.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Skoebidoe> ik woon in België, omgeving Gent
<JanC> drivers kunnen hardware stuk maken, maar meestal is dat op zich ook door buggy hardware...
<JanC> en als het meteen bij de eerste reboot al bleef hangen voor het BIOS-scherm...
<RawChid> Ik geloof dat het mogelijk is. Maar kan het me moeilijk voorstellen. (die open source drivers zijn dus niet te vertrouwen :P)
<OerHeks> dus live cd booten gaat niet?
<Skoebidoe> Wel, ik ga nu eens een CD van Linux Mint Isadora in mijn CD-lade stoppen. Eens zien wat dan gebeurt
<Skoebidoe> zelfde resultaat
<Skoebidoe> ik vrees dat het een maat voor niks is
<JanC> RawChid: ik zou ook niet durven zeggen dat de closed source drivers dat zijn
<JanC> nvidia weet ook niet noodzakelijk wat voor knoeiwerk alle OEM's in elkaar prutsen  ;)
<Skoebidoe> boehoehoehoehoe
<RawChid> Ah, wilde em net een scooby snack aanbieden
<Idroy> xD
<Guest13233> Ieman een idee waarom een oude 2.6 samba in 12.04 repository zit ? is nu denk 4 jaar oud
<OerHeks> klopt, erg jammer, hier ik zie 4 > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/samba4/4.0.0~alpha18.dfsg1-4ubuntu2
<Guest13233> 3.x is stable (nog)
<OerHeks> ho wacht, die 2 voor het nummer is ubuntu eigen, het is wel de 3.4 serie > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba
<OerHeks> :-D
<Guest13233> pffff  erg duidelijk dan zo :(
<Guest13233> Ook nog een idee om de randen om de windows dikker te maken , loop nu te pielen met pakken om te vergroten.
<OerHeks> dat is simpel, alt + F8
<OerHeks> en verplaatsen, alt vasthouden en linker muis indrukken en slepen maar
<Guest13233> dank :)  krijg je als je 18 +++  bent
<OerHeks> alt opent ook HUD, en als je windows toets vasthoud, zie je tips
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<Guest13233> niet hier maar werk nu met xfce  werd gek van dat global gedoe
<OerHeks> nou, het is verzonnen om je werkvenster rustiger te maken
<Guest13233> was er al achter niet alle keyboards hetzelfde werken
<Guest13233> mmm werd niet echt rustiger van dat gedoe met launcher en dash
<Guest13233> dash helemaal een ramp moet je nog onthouden hoe het programma heet
<Guest13233> Maar in groote lijnen altijd goed gewerkt , nu toch wat slordig  met nvidia kaart  heb somgige letters in blauw
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-26
<Guest13233> ga me bed maar eens in :)  bedankt en allen fijn weekend :)
<Skoebidoe> goedemorgen
<Luckiboy> he Skoebidoe
<Skoebidoe> hoi luckiboy, ik ben sinds gisterenavond niet zo lucky meer ;)
<Skoebidoe> heb mijn laptop naar de filistijnen geholpen
<Luckiboy> nou, vertel ;)
<Luckiboy> oei
<Skoebidoe> had xubuntu erop draaien
<Skoebidoe> heb via synaptic de nvidiadriver verwijderd en wou er de open source driver op installeren
<Skoebidoe> bij het herstarten hoor ik enkel eventjes de ventilator draaien en dan begint mijn aan/uit knop te flikkeren
<Luckiboy> hmm
<Skoebidoe> Ik geraak zelfs niet meer tot aan de BIOS
<Luckiboy> En vanaf een live-cd gaat ook niet?
<Skoebidoe> probeerde al mijn xubuntu USB-installatiestick in te pluggen en zo op te starten
<Luckiboy> gaat ook niet?
<Skoebidoe> nee
<Skoebidoe> al eens een CD geprobeerd en dat geeft hetzelfde resultaat
<Skoebidoe> wreed spijtig
<Skoebidoe> je hoort ook constant de HD even aanslaan
<Luckiboy> En als je ESC / DEL indrukt, kom je dan ook niet in de bios?
<Skoebidoe> zal ik eens proberen
<Skoebidoe> moet ik de DEL of Escape toets nog met een andere toets combineren
<Luckiboy> Het is de DEL óf de ESC knop (dat zijn de meest gebruikte toetsen voor de bios)
<timo^> hoi Skoebidoe
<timo^> F2
<timo^> is ook een veelgebruikte
<timo^> met name bij kleptoppen
<Skoebidoe> F2 en esc en del zijn allemaal geen optie want ik geraak zelfs niet in het scherm dat die mogelijkheid biedt
<Luckiboy> oei
<Luckiboy> hmm, maar het lijkt me stug dat dit is veroorzaakt door een driver weg te halen, dan zou de bios het nog steeds moeten doen
<Luckiboy> dus ik denk dat dit een hardware probleem is
<Skoebidoe> wat kan ik daar nog aan doen?
<Skoebidoe> het is een laptop van 4 - 5 jaar oud
<Skoebidoe> acer aspire
<Skoebidoe> zal waarschijnlijk niet veel meer aan te doen zijn zeker?
<Skoebidoe> HD uit de laptop verwijderd en zo in de BIOS trachten te geraken maar helpt ook niet
<corewillem> wat is het probleem ?
<Skoebidoe> Gisteren heb ik de nvidia driver verwijderd en wou de open source driver installeren in Xubuntu
<Skoebidoe> Ik gebruik een laptop acer aspire
<Skoebidoe> bij het heropstarten, hoor ik even de ventilator draaien en dan begint mijn aan/uit knop te knipperen
<Skoebidoe> ik zie enkel een zwart scherm. De laptop uizetten lukt ook niet. Ook niet als ik 20 seconden op de aan/uit knop duw
<Skoebidoe> kan niet in het bios. F2 duwen helpt ook niet want zelfs in dat scherm geraak ik niet
<Skoebidoe> HD al eens verwijderd en geprobeerd om zo op te starten. Probleem blijft hetzelfde
<Luckiboy> Skoebidoe, zonder je HD gaat je laptop ook niet veel doen, vrees ik :P
<Luckiboy> Heb je toevallig nog een andere HD liggen?
<Skoebidoe> nope
<Luckiboy> Oh
<Luckiboy> Ehh...
<Skoebidoe> ik wou even uitsluiten of het aan de HD zou kunnen liggen. Je zou op zijn minst toch een opstartscherm moeten kunnen zien?
<Luckiboy> Daarom denk ik dat het toch een hardwareprobleem is, en niet een probleem óp de HD
<Luckiboy> Ik vrees dat dit niet zomaar op te lossen is :(
<Skoebidoe> ik vrees dat ik zal moeten uitkijken naar een nieuwe laptop
<Skoebidoe> ik gebruikte hem enkel om wat te internetten en mails op te halen
<Skoebidoe> ik loop met het idee om eventeel een netbook aan te schaffen
<Skoebidoe> hebben jullie tips voor mij?
<Luckiboy> Ik heb een HP mini, dat draait perfect
<Luckiboy> Uit 2010, hij zou ev. ook unity kunnen draaien maar ik hou van Xfce :)
<Skoebidoe> ik ben ook een xubuntu fan ;)
<Luckiboy> Ik denk trouwens dat Xubuntu op alle moderne laptops werkt, dus eigenlijk maakt het niet zoveel uit wat je kiest
<Luckiboy> Maar ik heb de HP mini omdat ie lekker strak is :)
<Skoebidoe> 32 bit of 64 bit op een netbook installeren?
<Luckiboy> Dat ligt eraan, soms kan een netbook ook 64 aan, maar meestal is 32 de beste keuze
<Luckiboy> Of, tja de beste, het minste risico
<Luckiboy> Als je netbook 64 aan kan, zou ik zeker 64 installeren!
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is StefandeVries. Het kengetal is 9154220644253
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op:
<MwanzoBot> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzobot/log9154220644253.html
<Skoebidoe> ik zou vandaag eventueel naar de winkel gaan kijken om een netbook aan te schaffen waar ik Xubuntu op wil installeren
<Skoebidoe> Zijn er zaken waar ik speciaal moet op letten?
<corewillem> goh
<Skoebidoe> Kan gelijk welke netbook Xubuntu draaien?
<corewillem> voor xubuntu specefiek niet
<corewillem> (is niet zo zwaar)
<corewillem> maar ik zou er wel op letten dat het toetsenbord lekker typt en er toch minstens 1 gb ram inzit liefst 2 (1gb is denk ik standaard)
<StefandeVries> 1 GB is voor Xubuntu een goede hoeveelheid.
<Skoebidoe> OK. Heb jij bepaalde degelijke merken in je hoofd?
<StefandeVries> Asus.
<Luckiboy> HP, Asus
<corewillem> goh niet echt ik heb zelf goede ervaringen met hp en asus
 * StefandeVries is zelf gebruiker van een Asus 1001PX.
<MichaelTel> Toshiba
<corewillem> ah julie waren me voor
<corewillem> http://eeepc.asus.com/
<corewillem> dit zijn de netbooks waar ik beste ervaring mee heb gehad (wat niet wil zeggen dat ze het besten zijn natuurlijk)
<corewillem> ik heb laatst nog de asus n55sf dacht ik
<corewillem> nog gebruikt
<corewillem> mar dat is geen netbook
<corewillem> eve type opzoeken van mijn laatste netbook install
<corewillem> ahja heel belangrijk geen chromebook zijn te duur als je er gewoon xubuntu op wil zetten
<Skoebidoe> bedankt voor deze waardevolle tip!
<Luckiboy> chromebooks zijn wel sexy
<Skoebidoe> het hoeft voor mij niet sexy te zijn. Mijn vrouw is dat al ;)
<corewillem> haha :)
<JanC> Skoebidoe: meeste RAM heb je nodig voor apps + disk cache, niet voor het OS, en meer RAM is altijd beter...
<Petrov> hallo
<corewillem> hoi petrov
<corewillem> f1 fan ?
<Petrov> neen
<Petrov> totaal niet :p
<corewillem> haha je naam is ook de naam van vitaly petrov
<Petrov> nooit van gehoord
<corewillem> okay :)
<Petrov> heb je ervaring bij het overzetten van een domeinnaam?
<corewillem> ja
<corewillem> van hosting ?
<Petrov> ikzelf ben van belgie
<corewillem> ik ook
<corewillem> (antwerpen)
<Petrov> heb een domein overgekocht, deze is geregistreerd bij mobistar
<Petrov> voor een ip-adres aan te passen duurde dit +-3 weken :s
<corewillem> dat is lang
<Petrov> domeinnaamhouder is nog altijd niet aangepast
<corewillem> maar ik moet even weg
<Petrov> wanneer zou u terug zijn? als ik vragen mag
<corewillem> goh binnen kwartiertje max
<Petrov> oké, tot dan
<corewillem> oke
<corewillem> ben terug
<Petrov> hoi
<Petrov> als je een domeinnaam overzet (mailverkeer, website) is deze voor een bepaalde periode niet meer beschikbaar? of zullen wij daarvan niks merken
<corewillem> goh dat weet ik niet zeker toen ik domeinaam ovezetten ging het redelijk snel (ong 1 week) en bleef men oude site bereikbaar
<Petrov> ok, die website is voor een firma, mag nooit offline zijn :d
<Petrov> thx voor de info
<corewillem> tjah ik kan je niets garanderen kan  je het niet nog is navragen bij hosting bedrijf
<corewillem> of hosten ze zelf
<Petrov> idd
<corewillem> de mensen van een hostingbedrijf hebben er meestal verstand van
<Petrov> zou mijn waarschijnlijk registeren bij register.be
<Petrov> wel duur :p
<Petrov> of een nederlands bedrijf
<corewillem> zij zullen het wel weten je kan het daar vragen
<corewillem> en nog altijd ergens anders plaatsen he
<Petrov> sorry, moet ook even door
<Petrov> zie u straks mss nog
<corewillem> oke veel geluk !
<Petrov> alvast bedankt voor de info
<corewillem> weet niet ik moet straks naar een vriend
<corewillem> graag gedaan je kan altijd terugkomen
<corewillem> er zijn hier vast nog mensen die je kunnen helpen
<linse> goeie middag
<StefandeVries> Hallo linse :)
<linse> hoi StefandeVries
<Somebody> hallo
<Somebody> ?
<StefandeVries> Hoi Somebody :)
<Skoebidoe> Net terug van de mediamarkt. ben eens gaan snuisteren naar netbopoks
<Skoebidoe> netbooks
<Skoebidoe> durfde er echter geen meenemen.
<Skoebidoe> heb schrik dat de grafische kaart niet ondersteund zal worden of moet ik me daar geen zorgen in maken?
<StefandeVries> De chipsets van Intel worden meestal gewoon ondersteund, en die van nVidia ook.
<StefandeVries> Als je zekerheid wilt, neem dan een live-usb mee, en vraag of je even mag testen.
<StefandeVries> Een goede zaaks taat dat zonder meer toe. :)
<Skoebidoe> Ik ben daar niet volledig mee akkoord dat je dat zomaar kan testen. Ik zal u uitleggen waarom. Als ik Xubuntu op mijn acer installeer, krijg ik tijdens het installatieproces een heel wazig beeld. Je kan nog net lezen wat er staat. Uit ervaring weet ik dat ik na de installatie gewoon die extra stuurprogramma's voor de nvidiakaart moet binnenhalen en installeren. Je moet natuurlijk wel eerst het risico durven nemen om het instal
<Skoebidoe> Daarna staat het beeld natuurlijk goed. Ik kan in de winkel natuurlijk niet gaan vragen om het even te mogen installeren
<StefandeVries> Nee, maar als je bij de opstart een goed beeld krijgt, is het prima. Als je een aanbod krijgt om in de live-sessie extra drivers weet je niet alleen dat de ope-source drivers werken, maar dat er ook closed-source drivers zijn.
<StefandeVries> Een netbook waarbij je bij de opstart niet meteen een 100% goed beeld krijgt, zou ik sowieso al mijden.
<StefandeVries> Er zijn genoeg andere die wel meteen goed werken, zo gezegd.
<Skoebidoe> OK, weeral iets bijgeleerd! Bedankt voor de reactie! :)
<Skoebidoe> Is er ergens een lijst te raadplegen van netbooks die wél out of the box werken?
<StefandeVries> Ik weet dat er zo'n lijst is...even zoeken
<StefandeVries> Ja, deze: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<Skoebidoe> Lijst is niet meer up to date en veel van die netbooks zijn zelfs niet meer te krijgen
<Skoebidoe> tenminste, als ik op de laptopshop zoek
<StefandeVries> nee, maar het geeft je een idee van welke merken over het algemeen goede ondersteuning bieden.
<StefandeVries> En met een live-usb op zak geeft dat al wat zekerheid
<Skoebidoe> OK
<Skoebidoe> er is hier een kleine computerzaak op amper 500 meter van mijn deur. misschien moet ik daar mijn licht eens gaan opsteken... of beter gezegd mij stick eens gaan insteken
<Skoebidoe> ik lees hier en daar dat er een netbook remix is. Ik heb de gewone iso van xubuntu geïnstalleerd op mijn stick. Volstaat dit of moet ik een andere versie downloaden?
<StefandeVries> haha :)
<StefandeVries> Ja, goed idee
<StefandeVries> Nee, de netbook  remix is al verouderd.
<StefandeVries> De nieuwste, gewone iso van Xubuntu is prima :)
<Skoebidoe> Op de ene stick heb ik de 32 bit versie op een andere stick heb ik voyager staan (is eigenlijk xubuntu maar dan wat verfraaid met Conky)
<StefandeVries> Allebei proberen, als dat mag en kan.
<StefandeVries> Zien wat je het beste bevalt.
<Skoebidoe> die laatste zal wel dezelfde repo's hebben als xubuntu veronderstel ik?
<StefandeVries> Ja, het is een versierde Xubuntu.
<StefandeVries> Zelfde ondersteuning, zelfde pakketbronnen.
<Skoebidoe> wat van toepassing is voor xubuntu zal daar ook wel van tel zijn
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<Skoebidoe> heb het enkel nog maar als screenshot gezien maar lijkt me wel mooi
<StefandeVries> Ik heb het eens laten draaien op m'n eigen netbook. Leuke, mooie distro.
<StefandeVries> Voor mensen die wat meer eye candy willen.
<charlvn> ik vind de nieuwe gnome3 echt eyecandy maar ook niet lightweight :/
<StefandeVries> Nee, het wordt allemaal wat zwaarder de laatste tijd.
<charlvn> ja maar de hardware word steeds beter zo de software pas zichzelf aan tot de hardware
<johan_> hallo
<LEDfan> Hi
<LEDfan> Kunnen jullie heplen met xulrunner te installeren?
<johan_> ik denk niet dat er op het moment iemand is . ikzelf heb namelijk ook een vraag :)
<LEDfan> Ik heb een .deb bestand, open het in software centre en dan moet ik libhunspell installeren.
<LEDfan> Ah zo, zullen allemaal aan het bbq'en zijn.
<johan_> waarschijnlijk . heb jij iets meer ervaring met ubuntu installeren ?
<LEDfan> Ja, denk het wel.
<LEDfan> Heb al wat installaties achter de rug.
<johan_> oke . ik ben bezig om de nieuwste ubuntu op een laptop aan het installeren . het word geen dualboot dus alleen ubuntu
<LEDfan> Oke
<johan_> alleen op een gegeven moment krijg ik een venster te zien dat zegt : Het aanmaken van de ext4-partitie #1 op SCSI1(0,0,0)(sda) is mislukt
<LEDfan> Mmm,
<LEDfan> Heb je het al een 2de keer geprobeerd?
<johan_> ja al meerdere keren
<johan_> heb het al automatish geprobeerd en ook handmatig partitie s aanmaken
<LEDfan> Pff,
<LEDfan> Gebruik je een DVD/CD of usb?
<johan_> dvd
<LEDfan> Mm, zeker dat die goed is? Anders moet je eens vragen in ubunt-nl-offtopic, zijn ze mij ook aan het helpe, toffe mensen daar. Ken er niet zo veel van.
<johan_> oke dat zal ik doen . dankjewel voor je tijd LED
<corewillem> goedeavond
<Luckiboy> he corewillem
<corewillem> ik heb een probleem met men ubuntu 12.04 lts installatie
<Luckiboy> Vertel
<corewillem> als ik hem opstart dan opent gewoon de shell
<corewillem> waar ik me kan inloggen
<corewillem> ik probeerde startx voor grafische interface maar dat werkt niet
<Luckiboy> heb je je bios wel goed ingesteld, dat ie boot vanaf de cd?
<corewillem> waarom zou ik willen booten van cd
<Luckiboy> omdat je wilt installeren?
<corewillem> wil ik niet
<corewillem> ik wil gewoon men ubuntu opstarten
<Luckiboy> Ah
<corewillem> ubuntu 12.04 lts installatie daarmee bedoel ik men besturingsysteem
<Luckiboy> Oke
<Luckiboy> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<corewillem> is al geinstaleerd hoor
<corewillem> samen met gnome shell
<Luckiboy> wat is dan je probleem?
<ffk27> heb je nvidia?
<corewillem> het start op in de shell
<corewillem> amd
<Luckiboy> oh in gnome-shell bedoel je
<corewillem> + closed source drivers denk ik
<ffk27> sudo apt-get install fglrx
<corewillem> nee is gewoon terminal
<LEDfan> Mmm, veel gehad met ubuntu servers
<OerHeks> Als je shell krijgt, " startx "
<corewillem> weet ik
<corewillem> krijg ik kwartier lichter zwart scherm
<ffk27> doe lightdm dan
<OerHeks> switch met ctrl + alt + F7 ?
<corewillem> hoe bedoel je switch met ctr alt f7
<LEDfan> Dan ga je naar je gui.
<OerHeks> dat betekent op die knopjes drukken, ctrl + alt vasthouden en F7
<ffk27> X -configure
<ffk27> dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<LEDfan> Dus als je normaal ingelogd bent, kan je op ctrl alt f1 drukken, en dan krijg je de terminal en met CTRL ALT F7 open je terug je gui
<corewillem> oke eve reboot
<OerHeks> reboot .. ?
<OerHeks> ow je zit in windows natuurlijk
<OerHeks> mother of all malware
<ffk27> corewillem heeft je gui ooit gewerkt of was het meteen na de installatie
<LEDfan> corewillem:  Zit idd even in windows. Hij gaat via blackberry doorsturen, wat er gebeurd, dan zeg ik het hier ff.
<LEDfan> De gui heeft altijd gewerkt.
<LEDfan> Corewillem melt dat startx werkt
<LEDfan> Hij heeft die koment met fglrx gebruikt.
<corewillem> dankje voor hulp
<corewillem> de drivers installen en dan startx werkte
<LEDfan> *comand
<LEDfan> Ik zie het nu pas...
<corewillem> wat zie je nu pas ledfan
<LEDfan> had koment ipv comand getypt?
<LEDfan> .
<corewillem> ah
<OerHeks> een-en-zestig
<OerHeks> 00111101
<FOAD> Klopt.
<OerHeks> 3D
<OerHeks> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-61/
<OerHeks> >:-)
<linse> OerHeks: bedankt voor fullcircle
<OerHeks> ajb, leuk blaadje dat best in het NL vertaald zou mogen worden
<linse> tja,zou aardig wezen
<OerHeks> Veel werk hoor, dat weet ik wel.
<FOAD> Nou OerHeks, aan de gang.
<linse> aardige podcast ook
<FOAD> Dank je.
<FOAD> Ik wist niet dat je http://dl.dropbox.com/u/52105936/2012-05-23_22h%3A59m%3A40s.mp3 al kende.
<linse> oke
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-27
<Acer20> Mijn laptop geeft aan dat mijn schijfruimte te vol zit. Wat moet ik doen?
<Luckiboy> Bestanden weggooien?
<Acer20> Ik weet niet welke bestanden ik kan weggooien. Anders gooi ik bestanden weg waardoor mijn laptop niet kan werken
<commandoline> in de terminal 'sudo apt-get clean' scheelt waarschijnlijk ook een beetje, maar idd, uiteindelijk ontkom je niet aan Luckiboy's advies.
<Luckiboy> Acer20, hoeveel schijfruimte heb je?
<Acer20> Op dit moment 100 mb
<Luckiboy> Ik bedoel, in totaal (de ruimte op je harde schijf)
<Luckiboy> Incl. gebruikte ruimte
<Acer20> 8.1 gb
<Luckiboy> Oei, dat is ook wel weinig
<Acer20> ja
<Luckiboy> Probeer eens sudo apt-get autoremove & sudo apt-get autoclean & sudo apt-get clean ?
<Luckiboy> Dat gooit oude bestanden weg ;)
<Acer20> ow oke
<Acer20> Dat ga ik nu doen
<Luckiboy> Btw, welke distributie gebruik je?
<Acer20> Linux
<Acer20> En Ubuntu
<Luckiboy> Ah, met unity
<Luckiboy> Dan zou ik toch maar eens een keer een lichtere distributie proberen
<Luckiboy> Denk bv. aan Xubuntu of Lubuntu
<Luckiboy> Google daar eens op
<Acer20> Ow oke
<Luckiboy> Want Unity is best wel zwaar en neemt veel ruimte in
<Acer20> Ik dacht dat je via systeembeheer je bestanden kan weggooien
<Luckiboy> Dat kan ook
<Acer20> Hoe doe je dat precies?
<StefandeVries> Acer20: kan je eens de uitkomst van het volgende terminalcommando geven?
<StefandeVries> df
<StefandeVries> Het kan zijn dat je je partities (onbewust) te klein hebt ingesteld.
<Acer20> Hoe kan ik dat instellen?
<StefandeVries> Dat kon bij de installatie.
<Acer20> Ik ga even kijken
<commandoline> Weet iemand hier hoe je het zwarte scherm tijdens het opstarten van een Dell Inspiron mini met 12.04 wegkrijgt?
<commandoline> in recovery mode starten en dan resume werkt wel (i.c.m. unity 2d, 3d geeft problemen)
<commandoline> ah, toch nog zelf gevonden: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<oer> :-)
<JenZbe> hoi iedereen. /me is nieuwe Kubuntu-user uit limburg-België (kort bij Maastricht). Weten jullie of er een (B of NL) Linux/(K)Ubuntu-club in mijn buurt is om op een goede manier Linux te leren?
<StefandeVries> Ik woon zelf in Heerlen, JenZbe, en ik weet niet van het bestaan van zo'n groep hier in de buurt.
<OerHeks> er is wel een steunpuntenkaart :-)
<OerHeks> http://kaart.ubuntu-nl.org/
<RawChid> Ook een lijst met lokale clubs (niet perse Ubuntu), ik zoek die even op
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/ClubsInNL
<JenZbe> tnx StefandeVries , Heerlen is niet veraf :-)
<StefandeVries> :)
<JenZbe> hoe hebben jullie het jezelf aangeleerd?
<JenZbe> tnx OerHeks en RawChid
<RawChid> Ik wel, en hier in dit kanaal hulp gevraagd in het begin
<OerHeks> Nou, ik ben vaak gestruikeld, tot iemand me een stukje op weg heeft geholpen.
<RawChid> Verder veel via Google, fora
<OerHeks> Ik lees veel mee in #Ubuntu en hier, zo leer je snel nieuwe dingen en problemen, zeer nuttig.
<RawChid> Je kunt tegenwoordig ook mooie dingen via Youtube filmpjes leren
<JenZbe> okido
<RawChid> Er is zelfs een heus boekwerk over Ubuntu als je van lezen houdt
<OerHeks> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/
<JenZbe> dacht het nog het snelste langs iemand te kunnen leren, maar ach, alles ivm windows hebben we ook ooit zelf gevonden hé
<FOAD> Try, try again.
<OerHeks> jah,e ne maandelijks http://fullcirclemagazine.org/ nummer 61 is uit
<OerHeks> 3D (hex)
<JenZbe> hmmm, wat is zo'n 'steunpunt'
<RawChid> JenZbe: http://ubuntu-manual.org/?lang=nl
<OerHeks> Woensdag is er een releaseparty, 2 juni
<JenZbe> er ligt in de buurt wel eentje, maar via die kaart staat er alleen 'Bloom'
<RawChid> Zaterdag 2 juni ja...
<OerHeks> Apeldoorn
<JenZbe> das ver :(
<OerHeks> oh ja, geen woensdag, wat dom van mij.
<JenZbe> downloaded
<JenZbe> PS: op die map zie ik iemand heel kort bij staan
<JenZbe> er staat: Ubuntu-lid
<JenZbe> kan ik die dan 'bereiken' ofzo?
<RawChid> Kun je erop klikken?
<RawChid> Rechtsonder kun je kiezen voor "alleen steunpunten".
<JenZbe> nope
<JenZbe> niet 'klikbaar'
<OerHeks> een lid kan je wel een PM sturen, via het forum, maar hulpvragen is eigenlijk alleen bedoeld voor steunpunten.
<RawChid> Hier staan vele wegen naar hulp: http://ubuntu-nl.org/ondersteuning
<JenZbe> ok
<JenZbe> ik heb al wat om te beginnen
<JenZbe> t'zijn de mannen van de Linux Action Show die me weer hebben 'warmgemaakt' om eens een keer fatsoenlijk met linux te beginnne
<JenZbe> heb een berichtje naar het steunpunt gestuurd
<JenZbe> en die pdf's etc gedownload
<JenZbe> ik zal hier nog wel vaker aankloppen met vragen :)
<JenZbe> alvast bedankt iedereen
<JenZbe> nu even UFC gaan kijken
<JenZbe> groetjes en geniet van het mooie weer
<OerHeks> Have fun!
<JenZbe> tnx :-)
<JenZbe>  btw zijn jullie ook 'volgers' van de LAS?
<OerHeks> Dat is een podcast, geloof ik?
<JenZbe> yep, linux action show via jupiterbroadcasting.com (geweldig vind ik persoonlijk)
<OerHeks> ah ja, cool misschien wel leuk om dit op het forum eens te melden.
<OerHeks> "waar luister jij nou naar" ofzo
<JenZbe> inderdaad
<JenZbe> LAS en Techsnap is erg goed vind ik
<JenZbe> en dit lijkt me ook een goede startplek: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Kubuntu_Precise
<JenZbe> allé, UFC here i come
<JenZbe> bedankt alvast
<OerHeks> dat is Kubuntu, ubuntu met KDE desktop.
<OerHeks> Niet verkeerd hoor !
<JenZbe> ah oops
<JenZbe> ik ben een first time kde user
<JenZbe> probeerde vroeger Mint, eergisteren Lubuntu en sinds vandaag Kubuntu
<FOAD> Cool story bro.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-20
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<just> hoi ?
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi.
<erik_k> hoi
<StefandeVries> ...
<trijntje> hoi ;)
<peggy> hallo, misschien heeft iemand een oplossing voor mijn probleem: ik kan niet meer op mijn account inloggen, iedere keer krijg in opnieuw het beginscherm om het wachtwoord in te geven. Ik kan nu alleen via het gast-account inloggen op Ubuntu...iemand ervaring mee?
<erik_k> Nee geen ervaaring mee, maar krijg je ook een melding dat het wachtwoord niet goed is?
<peggy> nee, het wachtwoord is goed en ik krijg dan gewoon, na even zwart worden, het beginscherm opnieuw
<olivier> mijn broertje gaat een nieuwe laptop kopen en wil er Ubuntu op kunnen gebruiken. Omdat het misschien van hem vereist wordt dat hij Windows gebruikt wil hij ook dat Windows ermee compatibel is. Weten jullie goede laptops waar Ubuntu 100% op draait (ook de videokaart optimaal) en waar hij voor lange tijd nog nieuwe releases op zal kunnen installeren zodra deze uitkomen?
<Wesselaar> ik heb een asus x55c , schijnt zelfs ubuntu-gecertificeerd te zijn
<Wesselaar> werkt 100% met ubuntu 12.04
<olivier> nice. denk je dat 14.04 daar ook op zal draaien binnenkort?
<olivier> hebben jullie ook ervaring met lenovo?
<peggy> ik probeer het later nog eens, dank erik_k
<olivier> thanks trouwens Wesselaar
<Wesselaar> 12.04 is bloedsnel op deze laptop , 13.04 loopt ook prima maar ik gebruik liever een LTS versie
<Wesselaar> yw
<olivier> wat voor videokaart heb je daarin zitten? game je er ook op?
<olivier> zo ja, wat voor video driver gebruik je? open source of proprietary?
<Wesselaar> goede vraag, nee ik game niet en gebruik de standaard drivers van ubuntu. verder niets extra gedaan na standaard installatie
<Wesselaar> geen id wat voor n videokaart er in zit
<olivier> mijn broertje wil ook gamen via steam enzo ;)
<olivier> daarom kijken we nu naar een laptop met in ieder geval intel en nvidia
<olivier> eigenlijk ben ik voor hem op zoek naar zoiets als System76, maar waar ook Windows op zou kunnen. We zitten ook te kijken naar Lenovo. Zelf heb ik een HP Elitebook. Alleen weet ik van HP dat mensen nogal slechte ervaring hebben met de ventilatie (ik zelf ook ;) )
<Wesselaar> Integrated Intel® HD Graphics 4000 zit hier in
<olivier> ik gebruik wel de Nvidia proprietary drivers en kan er redelijk op gamen (beetje irritante lag bij costume quest (niet eens zo'n grafisch hoogwaardige game) )
<olivier> ja daar hoor je van dat Ubuntu daar goed mee om kan gaan
<olivier> maar kun je ook gamen met die videokaart?
<olivier> zou je dat uit kunnen proberen?
<olivier> steam proberen (ik weet dat ik nu veel van je vraag want je zou dan ook even een steam account aan moeten maken)
<Wesselaar> toen windows er nog op stond hen ik een paar keer need for speed gespeeld dat werkte goed
<olivier> dan zal er op ubuntu ook wel mee gegamed kunnen worden denk ik. thanks. ik start zelf ook nog even Steam om te kijken of alle games daarmee zouden werken.
<Wesselaar> suc6
<olivier> thanks
<peggy> Goede avond, miss weet iemand een oplossing voor mijn probleem: ik kan ubuntu niet meer in mijn user account opstarten, alleen via de gast-account kan ik nog inloggen...iemand ervaring mee?
<Chat0344> Hello
<Chat0344> Hello
<rozebig> hnier zijn we weer
<rozebig> kan ik mij kde in kubuntu 12.04 upgrade naar 4.10.2
<erik_k> @peggy: Kan je wel inloggen met alt+F1 en dan je gebruikersnaam en wachtwoord geven? Je hebt dan geen grafische omgeving enkel een commando line.
<peggy> ja dat krijg ik wel, alleen weet niet hoe daar verder te gaan
<peggy> dan krijg ik niets bij het ingeven van ww en gebruikersnaam
<peggy> het lukt me trouwens ook niet om met een usb stick op te starten om evt. opnieuw te installeren, voorheen was dat geen probleem
<erik_k> Bij het typen van het wachtwoord is het normaal dat je dan niets ziet gebeuren, maar onzichtbaar gebeurd er wel degelijk wat.
<erik_k> Waar het mij even om gaat is dat het probleem alleen in  de grafische omgeving is of niet.
<peggy> en wat moet er gebeuren als ik ww ingeef, ik blijf vervolgens in de commando line hangen?
<peggy> ik gan even proberen opnieuw in te loggen, dank nogmaals
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-21
<stijndg> Iemand aanwezig heb een vraagje, men homeserver draait ubuntu 13.04 en gisteren waren er wat problemen met mijn ISP dus heb ik men modem moeten spanningsloos zetten. Probleem was dat men homeserver die dchp nog was ingesteld.
<stijndg> heb dit nu uitgezet gekregen door /etc/network/interfaces naar mijn wensen aan te passen en door de nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf te plaatsen maar na een tijdje zet hij zichzelf terug automatisch op een random ip dat de switch hem uitdeelt
<stijndg> Heb momenteel dhclient gekilled in de processen in de hoop dat dit de schuldige was...
<lordievader> stijndg: Hoe ziet je /etc/netwok/interfaces eruit? Zou je die willen pastebinnen? (http://paste.kde.org/)
<stijndg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5686016/ alsjeblieft lordie
<lordievader> Dat ziet er inderdaad correct uit. Vreemd dat je dan alsnog een ander ip adres krijgt toegewezen.
<lordievader> Je hebt wel een reboot (of ifdown/ifup) gedaan nadat je die settings heb aangepast?
<stijndg> ifdown en up zijn gebeurt geen reboot
<stijndg> bij mijn processon liep wel nog dhclient
<stijndg> die heb ik nu gekilled in de hoop dat hij er nu mee stopt maar vrees dat die gewoon weer gaat launche als er een reboot plaats vind
<lordievader> Een manier om daar achter te komen ;), ik moet gaan, succes met je probleem. Ik hoop dat je een oplossing vindt :)
<stijndg> thx lordievader ik zal eens zien of ik er zo uit kom :)
<Danny_> Gegroet mensen, heb net een schoon 12.04 bakje alleen draadloze verbinding valt telkens weg..  bekabelt doet deze het prima
<Danny_> Voor de rest, drivers en updates zijn uitgevoerd, verbinding doet het een paar min en na een tijdje valt deze weer weg. Diverse kanalen geprobeerd
<Danny_> persoonlijk denk ik dat het iets te maken heeft met een N frequentie, heb een nieuwe wl-351 sitecom router
<OerHeks> Mogenlijk ja, probeer eens in je router N uit te schakelen? dus alleen B/G ?
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<OerHeks> hoi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het met jou?
<OerHeks> nog steeds last van de -2 uur time bug, maar verder oke.
<lordievader> Ach een time bug is tot daar aan toe, kan mij ergere bugs voorstellen ;)
<OerHeks> nou ja, qua securty is dit vrij akelig.
<OerHeks> Ik durf niet te internep-bankieren
<lordievader> Hmm, I see. Tja dat is wel vervelend.
<HenkF> Door overlijden van een collega is een deel van zijn bestanden buiten bereik geraakt. Deze bestanden staan op een computer waar naast Windows ook Ubuntu  is geinstalleerd. Het gaat om deze laatste Linux bestanden.
<HenkF> Ik heb verschillende opties geprobeerd om het password te veranderen maar zonder succes. Wie heeft een (fail safe?) methode?
<HenkF> Het betreft Ubuntu 12.04 LTS /Linux 3.2.0-32-generic
<Sjam> is english or dutch spoke?
<Luckiboy> Nederlands.
<Sjam> ok heb ik een vraagje over een update van 12.04 LTS naar 12.10
<Sjam> Ik heb een Dell inspiron met Win * erop gekocht. niet wetende dat dat rot ding secure boot had...
<Sjam> anyways na wat klooien heb ik 12.04 LTS erop gekregen
<Sjam> nu wilde ik dit updaten naar 12.10 en dan 13.04 maar na de eerste udate start hij niet meer op. ik krijg heel kort het paarse scherm en dan is het zwart met het backlight aan.
<Sjam> nu weet ik niet wat ik nu verder moet doen. 12.04 terug erop zetten en niet meer updaten of iets in de bios veranderen?
<Luckiboy> klinkt als kernel panic.
<Sjam> Wie heeft het verlossende antwoord
<Sjam> kernel panic en wat moet ik dan doen?
<Luckiboy> Kom je nog wel in de grub?
<Sjam> uuuh de bios kan ik nog wel in komen daarna springt hij op zwart
<Sjam> grub ? zegt me niks
<Luckiboy> De grub is wat anders dan de BIOS. ;)
<Sjam> Ik ben nog niet zo heel erg Linux onderlegt :(
<Luckiboy> Eh, rechtershift tijdens dat paarse scherm.
<Sjam> ja maar dat paarse scherm is echt een flits hooguit een seconde
<Sjam> ga ik met reactiesnelheid niet redden ben ik bang.
<Luckiboy> Hmm, dan zou ik inderdaad proberen te herinstaleren, maar volgens mij kan je ergens secureboot uitschakelen in de BIOS, daar kan je even naar kijken.
<Luckiboy> Ik ga eten, btw.
<Sjam> secureboot moest ik al uitschakelen om 12.04 te kunnen istalleren. lijkt mij niet dat een upgrade naar 12.10 iets in de bios terugzet?
<Sjam> eet smakelijk ik klooi nog wel even verder dan...
<Sjam> Ik denk dat ik hier m'n antwoord wel heb http://ubuntuguide.net/no-input-signal-and-boots-into-blank-screen-after-ubuntu-installation
<Sjam> ga dit vanavond als ik thuis ben maar eens proberen.
<Bert__> ds]
<Bert__> hallo
<Bert__> heb hulp nodig installatie voor gecko
<Bert__> iemand?
<Bert__> The requested presentation content can be played using the following plugins: WindowsMedia, Silverlight, Html5  We have detected that your browser supports the following plugins: None
<OerHeks> gecko ?
<Bert__> gescko mediaplayer geinstalleerd: sudo apt-get install gecko-mediaplayer
<Bert__> maar nog steeds niks
<Bert__> ken er niks van
<Bert__> hoe los ik dit op?
<OerHeks> silverlight kan je wel vergeten. dat is al tijden niet meer ondersteund.
<OerHeks> html5 werkt, alleen met youtube.com/html5
<Bert__> dus geen oplossing voor mijn probleem?
<OerHeks> ligt eraan wat je af wilt spelen ?
<Bert__> is site van de unief waarp filmpjes stgaan
<Bert__> ik klik op zon filmpje en krijg dan
<Bert__> The requested presentation content can be played using the following plugins: WindowsMedia, Silverlight, Html5  We have detected that your browser supports the following plugins: None
<Bert__> ken niks van linux
<Bert__> heb dan sudo apt-get install gecko-mediaplayer
<trijntje> Bert__: geef eens een link naar zo'n filmpje
<Bert__> gaat niet he, is blackboard , heb je paswoord
<Bert__> voor nodig
<Bert__> normaal opent dit met silverlight
<Bert__> maar ja met linux werkt dit niet
<Bert__> ubuntu
<OerHeks> vaak gehoorde klacht, sites met drm/silverlight
<Bert__> geen oplossing mogelijk?
<trijntje> nee, microsoft brengt geen versie voor ubuntu uit, dus daar is weinig aan te doen
<trijntje> nou, klagen bij je school dat ze een idioot formaat gebruiken dat niet alle leerlingen kunnen afspelen
<Bert__> en windowsmedia plugin
<Bert__> ?
<trijntje> misschien dat je een andere browser kunt proberen met beter html5 support?
<Bert__> staat die gecko mediaplayer nu standaard in firefox aan?
<trijntje> dan moet je kijken bij extra -> add-ons -> plug-ins
<Bert__> ja hij staat erbij
<Bert__> windows media player plugin (gecko)
<Bert__> maar het werkt dus niet
<Bert__> enig alternatief? andere browser?
<trijntje> je zou chromium kunnen proberen, maar ik heb niet veel ervaring met browsers etc, gebruik altijd firefox
<Bert__> dus gewoon chromium installeren en dan terug dat filmpje aanklikken?
<OerHeks> voor Netflix met drm /silverlightis er ene oplossing via een PPA, maar ik denk dat je daarmee niet die unief site kan bereiken
<Bert__> heb iets gelezen over wine
<Bert__> gaat dat werken?
<OerHeks> silverlight onder wine, dat denk ik niet, maar je kan het proberen.
<Bert__> windows is dus enige oplossing
<OerHeks> ja, of klagen bij die unief site.
<Bert__> ze zeggen dat ze linux niet ondersteunen
<trijntje> Bert__: kan je ergens handmatig het formaat van het filmpje keizen, dus niet dat blackboard kiest?
<trijntje> want windowsmedia zou gewoon moeten werken in iets als vlc ofzo, voor zover ik weet. html5 zou ook eerder werken dan silverlight
<Bert__> kan niet handmatig formaat kiezen
<trijntje> dom, wat is de naam van het filmpje dat je probeert te kijken?
<Bert__> 20110303 : Les 3 : UA_1BPSW-10
<Bert__> begrijp niet dat als ik gescko plugin mediaplayer heb hij aangeeft dat : We have detected that your browser supports the following plugins: None
<Bert__> normaal moet hij toch die plugin vinden?
<OerHeks> heb je je browser herstart na install ?
<Bert__> ja
<Bert__> krijg altijd : The Mediasite presentation cannot be played back.  The requested presentation content can be played using the following plugins: WindowsMedia, Silverlight, Html5  We have detected that your browser supports the following plugins: None
<OerHeks> hmm jammer
<Bert__> maar gescko is toch geinstalleerd door : sudo apt-get install gecko-mediaplayer
<Bert__> of mis ik daar nog iets?
<trijntje> Bert__: ik ken gecko zelf niet, ik installeer altijd een ander pakket voor multimedia
<trijntje> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Bert__> wat is dat? ununtu restrictedd?
<Bert__> b
<OerHeks> dat is de meta package voor flash, java en codecs
<OerHeks> zie "media" >> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/DirectDoen
<Bert__> en gaat het daarmee wel werken?
<trijntje> misschien, proberen kan geen kwaad
<Bert__> daar komt een grijs kader in mijn terminal?
<Bert__> ok klikken?
<Bert__> dat kan toch geen kwaad?
<Bert__> Bezig met configureren van ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Bert__> miserie
<Bert__> en nu???????/
<Bert__> kan niks meer doen
<Bert__> enkel grijs kader
<Bert__> beter bij windows gebleven met al die miserie met linux
<OerHeks> probeer eens alt + tab, misschien zit er een dialoog venster verborgen
<trijntje> je kan niet met de muis in de terminal werken, je moet met pijltjes, tab en enter je keuze maken
<Bert__> accept the terms?
<trijntje> Bert__: dat moet je zelf weten he?
<Bert__> wat doet dat dan?
<Bert__> kan toch geen kwaad?
<trijntje> dat is weer microsoft, die wil dat je allerhande onzin accepteert voordat je hun dingen mag installeren
<trijntje> nee, kan geen kwaad, die voorwaarden zijn toch niet rechtsgeldig in nederland
<Bert__> belgie
<Bert__> allez bon installatie bezig en nu?
<trijntje> ah, in belgie weet ik het niet ;)
<trijntje> ff browser opnieuw opstarten, en nogmaals proberen
<Bert__> en tetminal mag ik sluiten?
<trijntje> ja
<Bert__> geen ommando meer nodig?
<trijntje> al deze dingen hoeven niet via de terminal hoor
<trijntje> kan gewoon grafisch net als bij windows, alleen wij nerds vinden het handiger
<Mickeytje> leer ze de shell en ze kunnen het overal
<Mickeytje> ipv gui afhaneklijk zijn
<rozebig> goedeavond
<rozebig> zijn er nog mensen wakker
 * joostvb zwaait naar rozebig
<joostvb> te laat
<OerHeks> .
<NoirX> hoi
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-22
<rozebig> goede morgen
<rozebig> zijn er mensen die ervaring hebben met conky
<rozebig> is het mogelijk in kubuntu om het cd hoesje op de map te zetten
<xatr0z> rozebig: ik kan het nu nie ttesten, maar volgens mij was het rechtermuisknop op map -> eigenschappen
<xatr0z> en dan in het venster wat je daarna krijgt gewoon op het plaatje van het standaard-icoontje klikken
<Frits> Wat is beter Ubuntu 1204 LTS 64bit of Ubuntu 1204 LTS 32bit
<xatr0z> Frits: niet perse te zeggen, verschilt per applicatie
<xatr0z> als je >4GB geheugen hebt of programma's die heel veel geheugen vreten sowieso 64bit
<xatr0z> in sommige gevallen 32bit ook beter
<xatr0z> maar als je twijfelt zou ik 64 bit doen
<OerHeks> met 32 bit heb je nooit 32/64 bit issues. maar met 64 bit heb je meer registers en grooter, in je CPU, en meer opdrachten, dus in principe is dat sneller, en geavanceerder. ( o.a. VT virtual memory protection)
<OerHeks> handig voor virtual box, om een ander OS te proberen
<OerHeks> LoLz Pidora ~ Fedora voor raspberry pi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-23
<joostvb> mogge
<Marlinc> Alo!
<Vraaghetmaar> goedemorge Marlinc
<Marlinc> Geen mensen hier die examens moeten doen?
<Vraaghetmaar> jawel Marlinc
<Vraaghetmaar> ik moet exames doen
<Marlinc> Net klaar met me natuurkunde
<Vraaghetmaar> mooi welk niveau doe je Marlinc ?
<Vraaghetmaar> goed gevoel over?
<Marlinc> VMBO kader
<Vraaghetmaar> okeoke
<Marlinc> Mwa vorige vakken beter
<Marlinc> Morgen nog economie
<Vraaghetmaar> ik heb vanmiddag engels
<Marlinc> Welk niveau dat dan?
<Vraaghetmaar> vmbo tl
<Marlinc> Ah oke
<Marlinc> Engels was makkelijk opzich
<Vraaghetmaar> hahaha ik heb z'n vermoede dat het bij ons moeilijker word :s
<Marlinc> Dat kan opzich wel idd
<Marlinc> Het viel echt redelijk mee
<Vraaghetmaar> haha ;)
<Vraaghetmaar> btw next time als het over andere dingen gaan dan ubuntu join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic Marlinc
<Marlinc> Ah :P
<Marlinc> Nou ik heb zin in Unity 8
<Marlinc> En zeker alle snelhieds vebeteringen die gaan komen dankzei de optimialisaties voor mobile
<Vraaghetmaar> jep
<Marlinc> Snelheids*
<svenvb> heeft er iemand ervaring met een HP Smart Array P222?
<Mickeytje> 10:23 < Vraaghetmaar> btw next time als het over andere dingen gaan dan ubuntu join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic Marlinc
<Mickeytje> ah ja, ik probeer
<Marlinc> ? :p
<Mickeytje> ik krijg te horen dat ik weiger
<Mickeytje> geweigerd wordt
<Marlinc> Hoe bedoel je geweigerd?
<Mickeytje> oh...dat moet je Foad vragen enzo
<Mickeytje> Mij is nooit wat uitgelegd.
<Mickeytje> 14:48 -!- Cannot join to channel #ubuntu-nl-offtopic (You are banned)
<Sander1988> Goedemiddag !
<Sander1988> Vraagje.
<Sander1988> Ik heb windows 8 als besturings systeem, en wil graag dualbooten met Ubuntu.
<Sander1988> Hoe kan ik dit het beste aanpakken ? Welke versie is hiervoor het best geschikt ? Ik heb een aparte partitie, is het wijs om Ubuntu hierop te installeren ? De download file van Ubuntu-nl.org, moet ik die uitpakken en dan branden ? Of branden als .img ?
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<rozebig> goede avond
<lordievader> Hey rozebig, hoe is het ermee?
<mikeymofrl> hoi
<rozebig> alles goed
<mikeymofrl> zekers u2?
<rozebig> heb kubuntu hoe ik hem wil
<lordievader> Yayy voor Kubuntu :D
<mikeymofrl> Was benieuwd of iemand mij kan helpen?
<StefandeVries> lordievader++;
<lordievader> mikeymofrl: Vraag je vraag ;)
<rozebig> wil alleen de mapje van mijn cd vervangen door het hoesje
<mikeymofrl> wil graag ubuntu installeren, maar wie weet waar ik de drivers haal voor mijn Emachines E720?
<rozebig> heeft iemand ervaring met jpg omzetten naar png
<lordievader> mikeymofrl: Wellicht heb je geen additionele drivers nodig, probeer de live-cd eens uit.
<rozebig> ander kan ik de mpajes niet met het hoesje vervang
<mikeymofrl> @lordievader ik krijg geen driver voor mijn wireless
<lordievader> mikeymofrl: Ahh dat is vervelend, lange tijd geleden dat ik voor het laatst een wifi-driver heb geinstaleerd. De meeste kaarten werken out-of-the-box.
<rozebig> lordievader mag ik wat vragen
<mikeymofrl> lastig. Het is een broadcom weet niet of daar een ubuntu driver voor is?
<lordievader> rozebig: Ga je gang, vragen mag altijd ;)
<siegie> mikeymofrl: Je hebt dus bij de live cd gezien dat je wireless kaart niet herkent wordt en ook even gecheckt bij software update tablad additional drivers
<rozebig> hoe kan ik jpg omzetten naar png
<rozebig> liefst medere tegelijk
<siegie> phatch?
<lordievader> mikeymofrl: Als je een BCM43xx hebt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<StefandeVries> rozebig: grafisch?
<lordievader> rozebig: Phew, geen flauw idee. Is vast wel een tooltje voor.
<StefandeVries> convert is een goede.
<rozebig> je kan alleen het mapje vervangen door een png
<StefandeVries> Alleen dat werkt via de terminal.
<rozebig> convert *jpg png
<rozebig> stefan wat is het commando
<lordievader> rozebig: man convert
<rozebig> ik doe het nu in de terminal alleen hij verandert het file niet
<mikeymofrl> Ik heb een BCM4315. Maar mijn engels is niet echt geweldig.
<StefandeVries> Het exacte commando weet ik niet uit mijn hoofd.
<lordievader> mikeymofrl: De 4315 wordt helaas niet genoemd onder het kopje "Drivers available in Ubuntu".
<mikeymofrl> grrrrrrrr
<rozebig> stefan dat tooltje het ik laan met het commando :convert *jpg png verandert hij alleen de naam
<lordievader> mikeymofrl: Hier staat dat je de broadcom-sta-source + broadcom-sta-common moet hebben: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748245&page=5&p=10796508#post10796508
<lordievader> Ik ga nog even verder zoeken.
<siegie> rozebig: phatch is voor mij echt cool :) kan je gemakkelijk grafisch een bewerkingslijst opbouwen
<mikeymofrl> thanks lordievader je bent geweldig
<StefandeVries> rozebig: hoeveel bestanden zijn het?
<rozebig> 100
<rozebig> om te beginnen
<rozebig> wil het met al mij cd gaan doen
<lordievader> mikeymofrl: Hmm verder is er niet veel te vinden. Denk dat je die driver maar moet gaan proberen en hopen dat het werkt.
<rozebig> siegie werkt het met phatch goed
<mikeymofrl> En hoe download ik die daar?
<lordievader> mikeymofrl: Waar refereer je naar met daar?
<siegie> rozebig: interface is in het begin wat wennen omdat je er heel veel mee kan, maar het laat je wel toe om op veel foto's tegelijk eenzelfde bewerking uit te voeren. in jouw geval dus formaat veranderen
<mikeymofrl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748245&page=5&p=10796508#post10796508
<lordievader> mikeymofrl: De twee packages die ik eerder heb genoemt zitten allebei in de repo.
<StefandeVries> Ik zou er ook een Pythonscriptje voor kunnen schrijven.
<rozebig> siegie via de opti oplsaan kan ik hem zo te zien converteren
<lordievader> mikeymofrl: Heb je een werkende ethernet verbinding op de pc in kwestie?
<siegie> rozebig: klopt
 * StefandeVries sluit zijn programmeeromgeving.
<StefandeVries> Het is al opgelost dus. ;)
<rozebig> hoe kan ik hier een pm sturen
<Luckiboy>  /msg Nick Message
<Vraaghetmaar> Olaaa
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-24
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<StefandeVries> Hallo.
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<StefandeVries> o/
<rozebig> goede dag allemaal
<rozebig> iemand ervaring met kubuntu en een samsung telefoon
<StefandeVries> Nog steeds het aankoppelprobleem?
<rozebig> ik zie hem wel en alle mappen ook maar vervolgens zijn mijn mappen leeg hihihihihi
<rozebig> voor muziek er opzetten maakt het niet uit, maar foto is lastig
<ichat> klein vraagje, na instaleren 13.4  heb ik geprobeerd om alle ubuntu one  zut eruit te krijgen omdat ik die niet gebruik   maar de enige die ik er nog niet uit weet te halen is de intergratie in nautilus hoe / waar doe ik dat dan...   want ondanks dat alle opties  grijs zijn... staat het er wel nog
<Thvmh> Hey weet iemand hoe je schermflikkeringen kunt oplossen?
<Thvmh> Heb al nieuwe driver's geinstalleerd
<Thvmh> Het is voor Ubuntu 13.04
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-25
<joostvb> добро јутро
<CasW> Wat is dat toch met die updates de laatste tijd?!? Alwéér is Unity verdwenen, en dit keer werkt zelfs het onbereikbaar maken van .config niet!
<CasW> OpenGL in compiz wil niet aan en daarom wil de compiz-plugin unity niet aan...
<CasW> Het was weer na een update van 'ubuntu base', hoe zet ik deze terug?
<CasW> Hm, oké, het was ofwel de nieuwe kernel of kan het linux-libc-dev zijn geweest?
<Luckiboy> CasW: Werkt het wel bij een fallback naar een oude kernel?
<CasW> Ik geloof dat ik hier geen oudere kernels meer op heb staan... Even kijken.
<CasW> Toch wel, maar ik heb hier geen dualboot op staan, krijg geen grub te zien en vorige keer wilde hij ook niet luisteren naar escape op het paarse scherm, dus ik heb geen flauw idee hoe ik het kan booten...
<lordzett> lo ppl
<Luckiboy> CasW: Ik was de hond uitlaten, sorry voor de late reactie. De grub wordt getoond met de rechtershift ipv esc.
<Luckiboy> Dus probeer de rechter schift eens?
<CasW> Ah, oké, dank je, dat is handig om te onthouden! Het is inmiddels alweer gefixt, met hulp van de mensen van #ubuntu, ik moest hem eerst terugzetten naar de fglrx-drivers (in plaats van fglrx-updates), vervolgens kon ik OpenGL weer aanzetten en dus Unity weer aanzetten, en daarna kon ik weer terug naar fglrx-updates :-)
<Luckiboy> Ah, top. :)
<CasW> En nu klopt geloof ik alles weer, werkt Unity weer naar behoren :-)
<wolfje> Hoi
<wolfje> Hoe maak je een eigen app dock?
<wolfje> Zoals unity?
<wolfje_> hoi StefandeVries
<jonathan___> wie weet er wat van printers instellen bij ubuntu. het gaat om een printer van brother die niet in het database staat
<jonathan___> brother MFC-J6510DW
<jonathan___> hallo iemand hier?
<Vraaghetmaar> Ola people
<jonathan___> hoe installeer ik een printer die niet in het database staat
<jonathan___> het gaat om de brother MFC-J6510DW
<jonathan___> ik kom er niet uit op ubuntu
<jonathan___> ik heb een ondersteuning gedownloud van de site van brother maar het werkt niet
<jonathan___> het is wel een .deb
<Vraaghetmaar> enuuh is hij via de netwerk gedeeld?
<jonathan___> ja ik heb hem draadloos aangemeld
<Vraaghetmaar> via het netwerk okeoke
<jonathan___> en ubuntu ziet het ook wel
<Vraaghetmaar> maar
<Vraaghetmaar> ?
<jonathan___> maar er is geen ondersteuning
<Vraaghetmaar> het printen lukt niet?
<Vraaghetmaar> ow oke
<Vraaghetmaar> ik ga even kijken
<jonathan___> in het printer database staat hij niet
<Vraaghetmaar> welke versie van ubuntu gebruik je?
<jonathan___> 12.04 LTS
<Vraaghetmaar> oke
<jonathan___> volgens mij vrij wel recent
<jonathan___> er is nog 1 nieuwere
<jonathan___> maar de LTS ondersteunt standart meer
<Vraaghetmaar> 12.04 LTS is een goede versie ja nu heb je de 13.04 deze moet ik nog proberen :p
<jonathan___> ik heb er al mee gewerkt maar doe mij 12.04 maar
<jonathan___> het mooie is dat ik bij 12.04 makelijker bij de terminal kan
<Vraaghetmaar> hahaha
<jonathan___> en dat is handig voor apps die ik handmatig moet downlouden
<jonathan___> via sudo get-apt en dan verwijzing naar
<Vraaghetmaar> uhm ik kan heleaas geen topic´s vinden over dit probleem ik zeg herinstalleer de aplicatie even en voeg de netwerk printer opnieuw toe en probeer een tekstdocumentje te printen
<Vraaghetmaar> dat is zeker handig ja
<Vraaghetmaar> ik benn ook voorstander op apt-get
<jonathan___> met de opdracht sudo word er een opening gemaakt naar je software manger
<jonathan___> het is een soort taal die je moet leren als je met linux gaat werken
<jonathan___> ik heb me er eerst in verdiept voor ik er mee ging werken
<Vraaghetmaar> nee met sudo krijg je administratie rechten voor een opdracht door inte loggen met de admin account ;)
<jonathan___> wand hoe kun je met iets gaan werken voor dat je de basis kent
<jonathan___> ja dat klopt
<Vraaghetmaar> makkelijk
<Vraaghetmaar> kijk windows
<Vraaghetmaar> zegt je genoeg he
<Vraaghetmaar> er zijn genoeg mensen die het winblows gebruiken maar er niks van snappen
<Vraaghetmaar> maken gewoon gebruikt van de hele virtuele omgeving ipv de oorspronkelijke commandline
<jonathan___> maar je maakt gelijk ook je software manger open voor alle opdrachten en door apt-get te typen ga je direct gebruik maken van je software manger
<Vraaghetmaar> en dan komen er nog mensen aan met hoe werkt dit tuwel ze uberhaupt de hele structuur niet kenne
<Vraaghetmaar> word er gek van op me werk
<Vraaghetmaar>  :/
<Vraaghetmaar> hhaahahah
<jonathan___> eerst moet je als ware ontgrendelen voor je gaat installeren
<Vraaghetmaar> ja dat doet sudo
<Vraaghetmaar> je administratie rechten geven
<jonathan___> ja het is een mooi systeem dat ubuntu
<Vraaghetmaar> zekerzeker en veeeeeeeeeeeel beter dan dat windows
<jonathan___> wat door middel van een unix platvorm is opgeboud door shelscripting
<Vraaghetmaar> jaja
<jonathan___> bij die verwerking word vaak java toegevoed in de scripts
<jonathan___> dus gaa je van shellscripting over in javascripts
<jonathan___> de zo gehete .jar
<Vraaghetmaar> hahahaha jaja
<Vraaghetmaar> je hebt veel over gelezen zeg
<Vraaghetmaar> hahahaha
<Vraaghetmaar> goed dat je het weet
<Vraaghetmaar> maarja al geprobeert te herinstaleren?
<jonathan___> ik moet even wachten die computer is even opnieuw aan het opstarten van een update
<Vraaghetmaar> ow oke
<jonathan___> maar over het shellscripting gesproken ik volg er een cursus in
<jonathan___> het is best intresant weet je
<Vraaghetmaar> hahahahaha
<jonathan___> nee sirieus
<Vraaghetmaar> ik geloof je
<Vraaghetmaar> ;)
<jonathan___> ik vindt al die opdrachten best wel leuk
<Vraaghetmaar> is het ook
<Vraaghetmaar> zo is het allemaal begonnen he ;(
<Vraaghetmaar> ;)*
<Vraaghetmaar> met een systeem zo groot als een kelder met een aantal bytes om de commenline erop te draaien
<Vraaghetmaar> jonathan al bezig>
<Vraaghetmaar> ?
<jonathan___> ja ik heb het helemaal verkeert aangepakt die eerste keer
<Vraaghetmaar> hahahaha
<jonathan___> ik moet de printer eerst bedraad aansluiten op de pc
<jonathan___> dan de lpr driver installeren via de terminal
<jonathan___> en dan de crupswrapper via de terminal
<Wolfje> Hoi
<Wolfje> hoi Mickeytje
<Vraaghetmaar> hallo wolfje
<Vraaghetmaar> mensen ik ga maa ris
<Vraaghetmaar> even zombies en mensjes killen op call of duty op de playstation
<Vraaghetmaar> Groetjes!
<jonathan___> het is gelukt mijn printer werkt op ubuntu
<Wolfje> hoi
<ichat> pffff,  even een ANTI samsung  printers en scanners  reclame er tussen door ... mensen doe het NIET
<ichat> ja ze hebben linux drivers,  en wonder boven wonder werken die ook nog behoorlijk goed (iig wel op 12.04 en 13.04 - maar oh  jemig wat een ellende om die te installeren als hun eigen installer scripts niet werken
<Skald_9_> hallo
<Skald_9_> kde gebruikers ?
<Skald_9_> ik heb een vraag
<Skald_9_> over de kde wallet
<Skald_9_> ik heb nooit een paswoord moeten instellen maar toch word er naar gevraagd
<Skald_9_> uiteindelijk kdewallet.kwl verwijderd maar dar maakt geen verschil
<Skald_9_> ok, opgelost
<Skald_9_> niewe default aangemaakt
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-26
<eurk> Kan iemand meer info geven over het compatibel zijn met windows-programma´s zoals office en cad, dank u
<nitwit> Heeft er iemand kennis van Thunderbird of Kmail?
<leoquant> thunderbird ja
<nitwit> ik heb een probleem met het instellen van mijn profile
<nitwit> telkens als ik weer aanmeld is het profiel verdwenen
<nitwit> hoe kan dat komen?
<leoquant> via thunderbird -p een nieuw profiel gemaakt?
<nitwit> wat bedoel je met "-p"   , ik heb via thunderbird gezegd dat ik mijn bestaande emailadres wil gebruiken
<leoquant> wanneer je die command invult in de terminal hoeveel profielen heb je aangemaakt?
<leoquant> wanneer aangemaakt, kun je kiezen.
<leoquant> hoofdletter P geloof ik
<nitwit> als ik het commando ingeef dan krijg ik enkel "default" te zien
<leoquant> of bedoel je met profiel het aanmaken van een account?
<leoquant> dat gaat onder ubuntu hetzelfde als onder windows
<nitwit> euh, ja ik denk het wel ja.  Sorry, ik ben echt wel nieuw
<nitwit> ik kan het account configureren en alles werkt dan maar als ik aflog en opnieuw inlog is alles terug weg
<nitwit> blijkbaar slaat die de settings niet op
<leoquant> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dbpoiJ6B4Q
<leoquant> ik kijk even in mijn config
<leoquant> uitlog/aflog is onduidelijk
<leoquant> je slaat accounts op
<leoquant> via accountsettings, en die bewaar je/sla je op
<leoquant> maar op het grote boze web heeft mozilla fijne howto's staan
<leoquant> in en uitloggen doe je via een webbrowser
<nitwit> via accountsettings vind ik niet waar ik mijn account kan opslaan...?
<leoquant> ?
<CasW> Hm. Ik heb hier een dual-monitor setup (2*1680x1050), alleen mijn rechterscherm is mijn standaard scherm, maar (bijvoorbeeld) games starten op fullscreen op het linkerscherm... Weet iemand hoe ik dat aan kan passen?
<wolfje> Hoi
<StefandeVries> Hallo.
<wolfje> Hey StefandeVries. Lang geleden
<wolfje> Hey Mickeytje, groote makker van me XD
<wolfje> Het is hier ook dood saai altijd
<StefandeVries> Weet iemand hoe ik Ubuntu het beste op een (U)EFI-laptop krijg?
<StefandeVries> De vier primaire partities zitten me tegen.
<wolfje> uefi is toch die nieuwe boot ofsow?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<wolfje> Geen verstand van...
<StefandeVries> De BIOS-vervanger.
<Luckiboy> Eufi uitzetten in de BIOS en daarna installeren?
<wolfje> Hey Luckiboy
<StefandeVries> Dat gaat dus niet.
<StefandeVries> Dan breek ik de Windows 8-installatie
<wolfje> Is het handig als ik bezig ga met talen als php of moet gewoon verder gaan met c++ en dergelijke?
<StefandeVries> Sowieso geen PHP.
<wolfje> Iedereen zegt dat web apps de toekomst zijn?
<wolfje> Of heel veel dan...
<Luckiboy> Webapps in HTML5.
<wolfje> En dan zeggen ze dat ik php moet leren en javascript
<StefandeVries> Sla die mensen.
<StefandeVries> PHP niet.
<Luckiboy> * html en javascript.
<StefandeVries> Wat Luckiboy zegt lijkt me een stuk verstandiger.
<StefandeVries> En het scheelt je gevloek op dat gedrocht dat PHP is/heet.
<wolfje> Kennen jullie  lord4163 nog?
<StefandeVries> De prutser?  Ja.
<wolfje> Hij zegt dat
<StefandeVries> Dat bedoel ik dus.
<StefandeVries> Hij profileert zichzelf als expert, maar zijn vragen hier getuigen van wat anders.
<wolfje> Maar met html kan je geen inlog dingen maken enzo
<Luckiboy> Natuurlijk wel.
<wolfje> Stefan, oh? Hij heeft me gister nog mmet aardig wat dingen geholpen?
<wolfje> Luckiboy: Sinds wanneer>
<StefandeVries> Dat was lordievader, denk ik.
<Luckiboy> Iets wat Goole heet: http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2895
<StefandeVries> Niet lord4163.
<wolfje> eeh nee
<wolfje> Ik zit op helpmij.nl
<wolfje> en dat is echt  lord4163
<Luckiboy> * Google, excuus.
<StefandeVries> Ja, zelfs dan.
<StefandeVries> Ik g ade usb-stick eens proberen
<Luckiboy> Deze is beter: http://www.authpro.com/cgi-bin/authcode.cgi?user=deluxe
<wolfje> Ja oke, dat is het inlog form
<wolfje> Maar dan kan je nog niks
<Luckiboy> Dan moet je dus html5 leren.
<wolfje> <p>Html5 was het eerste dat ik leerde met css3</p>
<wolfje> Maar ikm ga naar mijn oma ze is jarig!
<wolfje> Gegroet mensen!
<Luckiboy> 5 minuten wolfje en je bent gelijk een stuk minder vrolijk.
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries: Ik heb geen ervaring met EUFI/Windows 8, maar misschien helpt dit je verder? http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2013/03/12/dual-boot-windows-8-and-ubuntu-12-04-in-uefi-mode/
<StefandeVries> Nou, kennelijk werkt het.
<StefandeVries> De installer pikte het feit dat EFI aan stond en installeerde naast Ubuntu.
<StefandeVries> Naast Windows*
<StefandeVries> En dan moet ik nu in Windows even een tooltje draaien waardoor Ubuntu in het opstartscherm van Win8 komt te staan.
<Luckiboy> Mooi. :)
<StefandeVries> ...als dat tooltje de knop "Write MBR" zoals beloofd zou hebben wel.
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries: Vanaf cmd: bootrec.exe /fixmbr Werkt dat?
<wolfje> Hoi
<wolfje> lord
<lord4163> wolfje: ?
<wolfje> ja lord4163
<lord4163> hoi _WolfeZ_
<_WolfeZ_> hey lordievader
<_WolfeZ_> lord bedoel ik
<lord4163> Ah dat was de verkeerde knop :D
<_WolfeZ_> lol
<_WolfeZ_> lord4163: Wat kan je precies met java?
<lord4163> _WolfeZ_: programmeren
<_WolfeZ_> lord4163: Lol, maar welke preciese bedoelingen, ik lees heel veel dat je alleen voor dialogen en aplets kan?
<_WolfeZ_> lord4163: Klopt dat?
<lord4163> nee
<_WolfeZ_> Oke, maar waarom is het een lompe taal zoals sommige zeggen
<Shyoru> goodday
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<Shyoru> Vraagje... als ik ubuntu op een i5 of i7 wil plaatsen. Moet ik dan de 64 bit amd versie downloaden of de i386 intel versie?
<Shyoru> Ik wil het graag zeker weten voordat ik de verkeerde download en installeer. :)
<_WolfeZ_> idk
<Shyoru> Ah... vervelend... Het is namelijk wel een 64 bits processor... Maar het is geen amd... :/
<Luckiboy> Shyoru: In principe maakt het niet zoveel uit, maar ik zou voor 64 bit gaan.
<Luckiboy> De benaming amd is maar relatief, het kan ook op andere processors.
<Shyoru> Okay... dus de architectuur van AMD64 en de I series van intel is hetzelfde?
<Luckiboy> Bijna alle moderne processors kunnen 64 bit aan.
<Luckiboy> Daar vallen o.a. onder: ati, amd en intel
<CasW> Shyoru: Ja, alle courante processors (sinds de AMD Athlon 64 en Intel Core, geloof ik) (afgezien van de Atom, als ik het goed heb) zijn 'AMD64', 64-bits
<Luckiboy> CasW: Mijn atom processor is ook 64-bits.
<CasW> Oké, dan waren het alleen de eerste atoms of zo die het niet waren, zoiets staat me bij
<Luckiboy> Maakt verder ook niet zoveel uit, het is alleen een aardig detail. :)
<CasW> Het punt is, amd64 is 'de' naam voor 64-bits x86-processors, en het heet alleen amd64, omdat AMD de eerste was die ermee kwam, dacht ik
<Shyoru> As of 2008, most new consumer desktop PCs being sold contain processors from AMD or Intel which are capable of operating in 32-bit and 64-bit modes. List of processors with 64-bit support:  AMD Athlon64, Athlon FX, Athlon X2, Phenom, Semprons that use AM2/AM2+/AM3 socket, Turion64 Intel F and 5x1 series Pentium 4 using the "Prescott" core Pentium D Core 2 (Solo, Duo & Quad)  Core i3 (all) Core i5 (all) Core i7 (all) VIA Isiah
<Shyoru> Gevonden! Was al een tijdje aan het zoeken! :D
<Shyoru> Thanks for the Xtra info! :D
<CasW> (Net als x86 zo heet, omdat het als eerste op de Intel 80186 of zo kwam, en i386 omdat het (dacht ik) als eerste op de Intel 80386 kwam)
<_WolfeZ_> lol shit probleem met c++ ook xd
<JanC_test> CasW, de eerste x86 processor was de Intel 8086
<JanC_test> gevolgd door de 8088
<CasW> Ah, oké, dank :-)
<JanC_test> er heeft een 80186 bestaan, maar die was zo zeldzaam dat die verwaarloosbaar was
<OerHeks> 80186 werd alleen in videokaarten gebruikt, dacht ik
<JanC_test> de 80386/i386 was de eerste met 32-bits
<JanC_test> mijn eerste PC had een 8088  :p
<JanC_test> met 8 MHz in turbo-mode, en 768 KiB RAM
<JanC_test> en 2 floppy drives (geen harde schijf)
<CasW> Gheh, zo lang zit ik er nog niet in, mijn eerste PC had al een Pentium 3, 600MHz, en daarmee heb ik het nog vrij lang uitgehouden, totdat ik een Pentium 4 (2.4GHz, nog wel een geüpgrade naar een 2.66GHz die we hadden liggen) kreeg (terwijl de Core 2 al uit was, dacht ik)
<JanC_test> dat was mjn eerste IBM PC-compatibele, mijn eerste "persoonlijke computer" was een Sinclair ZX Spectrum 48K  :)
<_WolfeZ_> wat merk je als je je pc overklokt?
<JanC_test> dat hangt er van af _WolfeZ_
<JanC_test> als je geluk hebt werkt die sneller, als je pech hebt crasht die of gaat die zelfs helemaal stuk?
<_WolfeZ_> Heeft het nut voor een pc uit 2009?
<JanC_test> hangt er van af wat je wil doen met die PC?
<_WolfeZ_> Is de kans groot dat ie crasht?
<_WolfeZ_> Meer dan 20%?
<JanC_test> als die crasht kan je altijd terug "downclocken"
<JanC_test> als die stuk gaat uiteraard niet
<_WolfeZ_> en als ie het helemaal niet meer doet?\\
<_WolfeZ_> Wat is de kans daarop?
<JanC_test> maar de eerste vraag is: waarom wil je dat doen?
<_WolfeZ_> Om hem sneller te maken.
<JanC_test> waarom
<JanC_test> ?
<JanC_test> is die niet snel genoeg?
<_WolfeZ_> Ik programmeer er eigelijk alleen mee maar hij loopt soms heel sloom
<JanC_test> als die "soms" sloom loopt, is dat vermoedelijk eerder een probleem met geheugengebrek
<JanC_test> of een probleem met je programmeeromgeving, misschien
<_WolfeZ_> JanC_test: Door vim?
<JanC_test> in elke geval, als die soms snel genoeg is, dan is overklokken waarschijnlijk geen oplossing
<_WolfeZ_> Oke
<JanC_test> extra geheugen zal waarschijnlijk meer oplossen
<_WolfeZ_> Hij is 2.2 ghz als je overklokt wat word het dan?Of staat het los van elkaaar?
<JanC_test> extra RAM
<_WolfeZ_> Oke
<JanC_test> de frequentie zegt niet alles
<_WolfeZ_> Oke
<JanC_test> _WolfeZ_, hoeveel RAM heb je nu?
<_WolfeZ_> 2.9 of sow
<_WolfeZ_> JanC_test: Hoezo?
<_WolfeZ_> Ik ga
<CasW> Hm, ik heb een AMD Athlon II x2 op 2.9GHz en 4GiB RAM (verdeeld over twee slots met nog twee slots vrij); wat vormt nu de bottlenek? Ik moet toch maar eens upgraden binnenkort weer, hij is niet zo heel snel, ik denk dat ik dan het beste de CPU kan upgraden, he? (Naar een Phenom II x4)
<JanC_test> _WolfeZ_, hoeveelheid RAM is meestal veel belangrijker dan de snelheid van de CPU
<JanC_test> in hedendaagse systemen
<JanC_test> CasW, als dat een desktop is en zeker als die soms meerdere dagen aanstaat, dan is extra RAM véél belangrijker dan een snellere CPU
<JanC_test> (desktop omvat ook laptops)
<CasW> Hm, oké. Hij staat nooit meerdere dagen aan, en ik gebruik hem inderdaad gewoon als desktop, voor redelijk standaard werk (websites, filmpjes, soms een game, programmeerspul, etcetera)
<JanC_test> als je ooit denkt dat die traag is, dan is dat bijna zeker een gevolg van swapping
<JanC_test> met andere woorden dat de harde schijf de snelheidslimiet wordt
<CasW> Ja, oké, maar ik heb het vooral bij bijvoorbeeld scrollen door dingen heen en switchen van tabbladen en zo
<JanC_test> dat klinkt als typish gevolg van swapping  ;)
<JanC_test> typisch
<CasW> Ah, oké, dat scheelt dan ook weer in de prijs :-P Twee reepjes van 4GiB erbij (voor een totaal van 12GiB, dual-channel 2GiB + dual-channel 4GiB (dat kan wel, toch?)) en ik kan er weer even tegenaan
<JanC_test> zelfs een 500 MHz CPU kan zowat elke ingewikkelde pagina "parsen" in een fractie van een seconde
<JanC_test> geheugentoegang is qua snelheid gelaagd tussen wat in de caches zit (level 1, 2 & 3 caches, respectievelijk), dan RAM, dan HDD (of SSD)
<JanC_test> CasW, wat je mobo ondersteunt moet je overigens nakijken in de docu ervan
<JanC_test> oudere mobos ondersteunen vaak niet meer dan 8 GiB, jammer genoeg
<CasW> Ah, max memory 16GiB
<JanC_test> dat is redelijk okee
<JanC_test> heeft mijn laptop ook
<CasW> Ja, tegen die tijd zal ik toch denk ik wel overstappen op een nieuw moederbord en CPU, denk ik zo
<JanC_test> en ga ik binnenkort installeren  ;)
<StefandeVries> RAM-disks zijn ook fijn.
<JanC_test> soms
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad.
<JanC_test> ondanks de naam is er geen garantie dat de inhoud van een RAM-disk zich altijd in RAM bevindt
<pepie-x> zien jullie mijn ip-adres?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<pepie-x> hoi stefan, waarom zie ik die niet bij anderen?
<StefandeVries> Je verbindt via de webinterface.
<pepie-x> KW21 verbindt via ziggo.nl, zie ik staan, wat is dat dan?
<StefandeVries> Ziggo is een ISP in Nederland.
<pepie-x> ik ga eruit en probeer op een andere manier hier in te komen, kijken wat het verschil is.
<StefandeVries> 19:14 -!- pepie-x [d91be295@gateway/web/freenode/ip.217.27.226.149] has joined #ubuntu-nl
<pepie-x> ik kan niet via een https erop komen.
<StefandeVries> Niet via de webinterface nee.
<StefandeVries> Dan heb je een echte irc-client nodig.
<pepie-x> Kijk dan moet ik eerst maar eens een wiki zoeken.
<StefandeVries> XChat is een mogelijkheid.
<pepie-x> ik ga eerst ff lezen wat irc-client  is, zo terug.
<Mickeytje> irssi
<Mickeytje> FTW
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad.
<Luckiboy> \o/
<lord4163> pepie-x: Je kan Empathy gebruiken, dat zit standaard in Ubuntu, maar ook Opera heeft een IRC client aan boord ;)
<trijntje> Quassel !
<pepie-x> Is het alleen uit veiligheidsoverweging? Ik bedoel ik zit er nu ook op, maar mijn IP-adres is te zien. Is dat het enigeverschl?
<Mickeytje> bah lord4163
<Mickeytje> ja pepie-x
<Mickeytje> nou ja...je moe je identifyen
<Mickeytje> beetje bedelen vor een cloak
<Mickeytje> ssl is wel fijn
<Mickeytje> maar ja..je hebt altijd leechers
<Mickeytje> en een ubuntu bot
<lord4163> Mickeytje: Niks mis mee hoor, kan net zo goed hier typen als in irssi, je moet het niet zo ingewikkeld maken voor nieuwe gebruikers ;)
<ynze> Goedenavond.
<trijntje> hey ynze
<ynze> Vraag over de ubuntu die het modem opwil, maar niet kan. HE!!
<ynze> modem, ik bedoel router.
<pepie-x> het is ook meer het idee dat je anoniem bent, ik gebruik normaal ook ixquick. Dus om te beginnen is Empathy wel te doen.
<ynze> ???
<trijntje> ynze, wat is je vraag precies?
<Luckiboy> ynze: We waren pepie-x aan het helpen.
<ynze> ok
<ynze> exuseer. mijn vraag;
<pepie-x> ja en daarom snapte ynze mijn antwoord niet, sorry
<ynze> ubuntu notebook op een neiwe locatie.
<ynze> die ven mijn vriendin.
<ynze> De router vraagt het wachtwoord, maar niet die gegeven was.
<lord4163> ynze: draadloos?
<ynze> Met een bestaande verbinding en een nieuwe.
<ynze> Ja, draadloos.
<trijntje> ynze, met een usb dongle?
<ynze> nee, geen usb
<ynze> een extra netwerkkaart voor draadloos.
<trijntje> kan je in een terminal het volgende commando uitvoeren om er achter te komen welke draadloze kaart je hebt?
<trijntje>  lspci | grep -i net
<ynze> Even kopieren lukt niet uit mn screentje.
<ynze> tik het even in.
<ynze> Het geeft wel 2 netwerkkaarten: een Atheros wireless en een Marvell PCI-E.
<ynze> (kopieren lukt niet)
<trijntje> ynze, met de muis kan je toch wel kopieren?
<ynze> haha, muis? Ik gebruik een vlakje op de notebook.
<ynze> scheelt spullen.
<ynze> mousepad.
<trijntje> ok, maar waarom kan je dan niet kopieren?
<ynze> ehhhh,
<ynze> ff proberen met de toetsen...
<ynze> lukt niet met de toetsen onderaan het vlakje.
<trijntje> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci | grep -i net | pastebinit
<trijntje> dat commando dan, en dan ff de link die je krijgt overtypen
<ynze> done. geloof ik haha.
<ynze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704340
<lord4163> trijntje: lol handig :P
<trijntje> ja he?
<ynze> Gaaf!
<trijntje> welke versie van ubuntu heb je?
<ynze> 12.10 geloof ik.
<ynze> zal even kijken
<trijntje> http://askubuntu.com/questions/95875/how-do-i-make-my-atheros-ar9285-wireless-adapter-work
<ynze> ok, is 12.04
<ynze> De netwerkkaart doet het. maar ophet router wordt een wachtwoord gevraagd....
<ynze> (heb gekeken)
<ynze> o, excuseer: trijntje.
<ynze> hmm, probleempje in router....
<trijntje> ynze, ja, maar het kan dat de driver onterecht zegt dat het wachtwoord fout is
<ynze> trijntje... ok. dus?
<trijntje> ik zit even te zoeken op internet, het lijkt er op dat er erg veel problemen met die kaart zijn
<trijntje> ynze, heb je al geprobeerd om via een kabel te verbinden en dan de laatste drivers te downloaden?
<ynze> ehhh...
<ynze> nee. hoe doe ik dat?
<trijntje> netwerkkabel in je laptop steken, en dan in de dash naar 'extra stuurprogrammas' zoeken, en zien of er drivers beschikbaar zijn
<trijntje> ook meteen even alle updates installeren
<ynze> ehm.... netwerkkabel is er niet meer...
<ynze> lol
<ynze> Vriendinkijkt even of ze er een vinden kan.
<ynze> hmm, ik heb nu verbinding...
<ynze> ahem
<ynze> trijntje: het adres is?
<OerHeks> "stuurprogramma"  tiepen in dash
<OerHeks> en hopla
<ynze> Oerheks: ??? het is een tijd geleden voor mij.
<OerHeks> bovenste icoontje op je unity balk = dash
<ynze> help?? unity balk....
<OerHeks> jemig weet je niet eens wat unity is ?
<OerHeks> welke ubuntu heb je dan ?
<trijntje> http://regmedia.co.uk/2012/02/29/ubuntu_12_04_hide_launcher.jpg
<trijntje> ziet het er zo uit ynze ?
<OerHeks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_(user_interface)
<ynze> trijnte: ja. zo!
<OerHeks> driver menu zit nu verstopt in softwarecenter > edit > sources > additional drivers of zoiets
<trijntje> ynze, de bovenste knop  van de linker balk is de dash, daarin kan je programma's en bestanden zoeken
<trijntje> OerHeks, nog niet in 12.04
<OerHeks> ah juist
<ynze> dus???
<ynze> haha.
<trijntje> dus nu ff updaten, en dan kijken bij 'extra stuurprogrammas' of er drivers voor die draadloze kaart beschikbaar zijn. Ik moet nu gaan, succes!
<ynze> trijntje: hoe update ik dan de drivers?
<ynze> of OerHeks?
<OerHeks> als er een wireless driver tussen staat, aanklikken
<ynze> upgrade ubuntu?
<OerHeks> als er geen staat, is het lastiger.
<ynze> ok updaten...
<ynze> eh....
<ynze> waar is dat?
<OerHeks> tiep update in dash?
<OerHeks> die zoekfunctie is flink uitgebreid sinds gnome3/unity
<OerHeks> en als een programma eenmaal loopt, dan kn je met rechter muis > vastzetten op panel
<ynze> ok.
<ynze> he, verschillende soorten update.
<OerHeks> Dat kunnen er flink wat zijn idd.
<ynze> uupdate =main update en 2x lupdate.
<ynze> En nog en perl updater
<ynze> 4 maar.
<ynze> OerHeks: beter is misschien via de http site?
<OerHeks> wat is beter?
<OerHeks> ga nou niet via sited dingen downloaden, gebruik softwarecentrum en gewoon update.
<OerHeks> de wik staat vol goede aanwijzingen > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/DirectDoen
<OerHeks> *wiki
<ynze> is al bezig via de site. :-)
<ynze> :-)
<ynze> OerHeks: blijft 12.10. updateprog is gesloten zonder opmerkingen.
<ynze> Verkeerde pag?
<ynze> geen update - oorspronkelijke toestand hersteld. - zegt het prog bij de 2e maal.
<ynze> OerHeks: Het blijven bekendheid bij de router...
<ynze> Heb nu immers een internet verbinding!
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<StefandeVries> Hallo.
<lordievader> Hey StefandeVries, hoe is het ermee?
<StefandeVries> Ik heb een weerbarstige nieuwe laptop.
<StefandeVries> Dus vechten om met UEFI te werken.
<OerHeks> :-( secure boot uitschakelen geloof ik
<lordievader> Ben ik even blij dat mijn laptops voor de secure-boot/win8 tijd zijn ;)
<lordievader> StefandeVries: Succes!
<StefandeVries> Ubuntu heeft gewoin signed kernels hoor :)
<lordievader> Nice
<OerHeks> Wat is het gevecht dan?
<StefandeVries> Maar krijg Win8 maar eens overtuigd dat er Linux naast hem staat - en andersom.
<StefandeVries> Bootloaders onderling.
<lordievader> StefandeVries: Windows kent geen andere os'en. Die bestaan in zijn wereld niet.
<OerHeks> ow 'snel opstarten uitschakelen' onderste tip >> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Windows8
<StefandeVries> Jep, ook al gedaan.
<OerHeks> dan moet hij koud booten
<StefandeVries> Ik heb nu alle partities gewist en Ubuntu er alleen op gezet.
<OerHeks> wreed :p
<lordievader> Hehe
<StefandeVries> Met een efi-partitie en ruimte vrijgehouden voor Win 8.
<StefandeVries> Omdat ik niet kan zonder Visuam Studio en WP-synchronistatie.
<StefandeVries> Ubuntu boot nu gewoon perfect. \o/
<StefandeVries> secure boot en alles aan.
<lordievader> Nu nog wel :P
<StefandeVries> Jep. :P
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-19
<Atilla_> goede nacht
<Atilla_> alles goed mensen
<Arie> Hallo
<Arie> Hallo
<Arie> Ik heb een probleem gehad na een upgrade
<Arie> Geen van mijn dekstop icon zijn aanwezig
<Arie> Hallo
<Arie> Hallo
<Kebabfish> hoi
<Arie> Hallo
<Arie> Ik heb een probleem de upgrade van 12.04.4 naar 12.10
<Arie> Ik krijg namelijk niet op mijn desktop te zein
<Arie> geen icons geen balk aan de bovenvenster
<Arie> Hallo
<Arie> Upgrade 12.04.4 naar 12.10 , geen icoons op mijn desktop helemaal blanco ook geen tijdbalk h
<Kebabfish> 12.10 wordt toch niet meer ondersteund?
<Kebabfish> en upgraden werkt lang niet altijd goed :p
<Arie> Wat moet ik doen
<Arie> Ik wil in feite opgraden naar 14.
<Kebabfish> van 12.04? Misschien toch een herinstallatie overwegen?
<Arie> OK
<Kebabfish> het zijn zoveel stapjes, en er kan genoeg mis gaan bij een upgrade
<Arie> Ok, bedank
<Syed> Hoi
<Syed> Kan iemand mij helpen aub
<OerHeks> Stel je vraag, en wie weet weet iemand het antwoord.
<Syed> Onlangs op oude pc ubuntu geïnstalleerd, maar hij is enorm traag, mijn pc is 4 jr. oud, en ligt het niet aan mijn grafische kaart? Of heeft het daar niets mee te maken dat hij traag is?
<OerHeks> Welke grafische kaart? hoeveel geheugen en wat voor CPU ?
<Syed> Ehum. Waar kan ik dat allemaal zien? :(....
<Syed> Als ik iets wil openen, hoor ik harde schijf dus ook hard werken en krakend geluid maken
<OerHeks> Video:  terminal: lspci | grep -i VGA
<OerHeks> krakende HDD klinkt niet zuiver.
<Syed> :( bestaat ook een snel toets voor terminal?
<OerHeks> ctrl alt T
<trijntje> 4 jaar oud is heel nieuw, dat moet ubuntu makkelijk aankunnen
<Syed> Ja hè, en het is van mijn pa, en zelf heb ik alleen ervaring met Windows en die zit nu in mijn nek te hijgen
<Syed> oerheks, Ispci en hoe krijg ik dat andere teken?
<OerHeks> naast je enter toest waarschijnlijk
<Syed> lukt niet.... Misschien een andere manier :(
<trijntje> tussen de backspace en de enter, of gewoon kopieren en plakken, dan maak je geen fouten
<trijntje> welke versie van windows stond er op die pc?
<Syed> Xp
<Syed> Via compatibel controller| : via technology Inc. K8m800/k8n800/k8n800a
<OerHeks> Dan is die pc ouder dna 4 jaar, en via chipset is slecht supported in linux :-(
<Syed> Dat wordt dus weer xp :(? Ja kan dat hij ouder is dan 4jr,
<OerHeks> Dec 2003
<OerHeks> ik zou een lichte ubuntu proberen en geen 3d geweld verwachten
<Syed> Jeetje 11 jr
<OerHeks> Xubuntu ofzo
<Syed> Nou dan ga ik die downloaden
<Syed> Bedankt in ieder geval,
<Syed> :) (y)
<OerHeks> succes Syed
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<ramon_> Hello?
<ramon_> I have a problem.
<ramon_> dutch or english?
<lordievader> Hey ramon_, this is a Dutch support channel, see #ubuntu for the English one.
<ramon_> dus ik kan nederland chatten
<bogus-> lol
<bogus-> jup
<ramon_> nou dit is ook mijn eerste keer om op deze mannier te communiceren. MSN kan ik maar iets anders niet.
<ramon_> maar tot het probleem te komen, ik krijg Ubuntu wel geinstalleerd maar de boot installer werkt niet.
<lordievader> Defineer 'werkt niet'.
<ramon_> Ik heb namelijk de eerste 2 schijven als raid. 2x500mb=1000 raid. de derde schijf is een 3tb hardeschijf met partities gemaakt voor ubuntu.
<ramon_> eerst patitie = voor data(windows). tweede =/       derde is swap       vierde = home
<ramon_> De bootloader laad op op command line. en hier is mijn probleem... ik krijg geen menu te zien.
<lordievader> Boot je naar de raid of naar de 3rde schijf?
<ramon_> ik boot naar raid
<ramon_> Momenteel is het mij gelukt om windows weer optestarten met de site https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/grub maar veel verer kom ik ook niet.
<lordievader> Ah, ik denk dat Grub je raid niet leuk vind. (Ondanks dat het wel zou moeten kunnen) Een kleine work around zou zijn de bootloader op de 3rde schijf zetten met een chain-load naar de raid.
<ramon_> Is daar een beschrijving over?
<ramon_> een work around dus :)
<lordievader> Waar een beschrijving over?
<lordievader> (Moet zeggen dat ik geen ervaring heb met raids, soft of hardware matig.)
<ramon_> hoe ik kan zorgen dat ik de bootloader werkende krijg... Zonder enige schade natuurlijk :)
<lordievader> Op de raid? Geen flauw idee. Zoals ik net zei, heb geen ervaring met raids. Wellicht iemand anders hier anders kun je het forum proberen. (Of natuurlijk flink googlen ;) )
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-20
<goudfazant3991> hallo is daar iemand?
<lordievader> o/
<goudfazant3991> hallo lord
<goudfazant3991> dat is lang geleden
<goudfazant3991> ja datkomt omdat ik open gezaagd ben geweest in eindhoven je weet wel
<goudfazant3991> 3 maanden in het v ziekenhuis gelegen
<lordievader> Ai, klinkt niet goed. Hoop dat het nu beter gaat.
<mave_> ok Fermata
<mave_> ok
<goudfazant3991> ja tot op heden wel maar je weet maar nooit
<Fermata> mave_: ?
<mave_> :D
<Fermata> Ah, DD.
<mave_> hehe
<mave_> bingo
<goudfazant3991> he hebben we ook al bingo
<mave_> uhuh
<mave_> faalhaasbingo
 * mave_ zet een kruisje bij slacker_nl
<mave_> die leest het vanavond wel een keer
<goudfazant3991> is er verder geen nieuws?
<goudfazant3991> ja lord 4 omleidingen is wel genoeg niet
<lordievader> Trusty is uit. Maargoed, dit begint offtopic te raken, daar is #ubuntu-nl-offtopic voor.
<mave_> oh ja, nu we het toch over ubuntu hebben
<mave_> sinds de upgrade naar trusty stopt proftpd er op random momenten mee
<mave_> het enige dat in de logs te vinden is:
<mave_> ProFTPD killed (signal 15)
<mave_> ProFTPD 1.3.5rc3 standalone mode SHUTDOWN
<lordievader> OOM killer?
<mave_> ?
<mave_> neuh
<lordievader> Out of Memory killer. Die killed random processes als er geen geheugen meer vrij is.
<mave_> er is geheugen genoeg
<mave_> is op een vps waar verder niets bijzonders op draait
<mave_> voor de upgrade was er niets aan de hand, en er is geen enkele wijziging geweest ik die hoek
<Mickeytje> killall9
<Mickeytje> al het geheugen vrij
<Mickeytje> direct, werkt als een tiet
<trijntje> mave_: hoe random is random?
<Mickeytje> oh jeej
<mave_> ik zal de logs weer eens nalopen
<Mickeytje> de wiskundie purist
<Mickeytje> wiskundige*
<trijntje> ik zou kijken of er niet een soort van patroon in zit, gebeurt het bijvoorbeeld overdag even vaak als snachts/sochtends?
<trijntje> valt wel mee hoor :P
<trijntje> maar als het in de nacht/ochtend weinig crasht zal het eerder aan load/gebruikers liggen, als het elke 12 of 24 uur crasht is het eerder een cron achtig iets dat mis gaat
<mave_> hmm idd
<mave_> vaak om 7:35 in de morgen
<mave_> hmm, heeft cron ook logs?
<Mickeytje> nee, maar dat kan je wel instellen
<Mickeytje> ehh ja
<Mickeytje> syslog
 * Mickeytje slaat zichzelf voor zijn kop
<mave_> maar ik zit even te denken
<mave_> proftpd heeft geen cronjob
<mave_> het enige wat ik mij voor kan stellen zijn de logs van proftpd
<mave_> logrotate enzo
<mave_> stop hij daar de service voor?
<lordievader> Nee. Maar het kan wel iets zijn waar (slechte) programmas op kunnen crashed. (File die ineens weg is)
<mave_> dan nog zie ik niet in wat er veranderd is na de upgrade naar trusty
<mave_> voorheen had ik hier geen problemen mee
<unabjuuh> hallo
<unabjuuh> kan iemand mij helpen met het instaleren van ubuntu op een USB ???
<jonas_> bij het opstarten van windows is er een corrupt bestand waardoor ik niet in mijn laptop geraak. Ik heb de afgelopen week aan een paper voor school gewerkt die morgen binnengebracht moet worden en ik kan niet aan mijn bestanden. Ook de herstel cdrom werkt niet. Nu had ik gelezen dat met het isobestand van ubuntu het makkelijk gaat om je laptop te rebooten en zo aan je hardware te geraken. Zijn er zaken waar ik op moet letten met het
<unabjuuh> hallo is er iemand ?
<khildin> heeft iemand ervaring met de USB aansluiting als printserver van de TP-Link TL-WD1043ND router? Ik zoek een AP met printserver die zowel Windows als OSX als Ubuntu clients ondersteunt... en ik vroeg me af of dit gaat werken met de TP-Link... eventueel met DD-WRT of OpenWRT erop
<valvy> Hoi Ik heb een vraag over de installatie van ubuntu 14.04 op mijn computer
<lordievader> valvy: Ga je gang, niet geschoten is altijd mis ;)
<valvy> Ik heb ubuntu vandaag 6 keer gepoogd te installeren met windows 7 als dualboot
<valvy> twee keer manual (wat lukt maar een instabiel systeem oplevert) en 4 keer via de "automatische manier"
<valvy> wat een grub error geeft (fatal error)
<valvy> uefi is uitgeschakeld
<valvy> kunnen jullie mij verder helpen met wat er mogelijk aan de hand is?
<lordievader> Defineer instabiel systeem.
<valvy> eerste keer een kernel panic
<valvy> en daarna starte hij heeeel langzaam op
<valvy> en kreeg ik de unity interface niet te zien
<valvy> na de tweede keer installeren
<lordievader> Kun je de system specs delen?
<valvy> Ja:  ssd 256gb, intel i7, 16 gigabyte ram, nvidia geforce 650m met optimus technology
<valvy> Elementary os heeft er prima op gedraait
<lordievader> Hmm, tja het zou daar prima op moeten draaien. Optimus kan soms een pita zijn, maar dan nog zou het geen kernel panics op mogen leveren.
<lordievader> Hoe werkt de live-cd? Is die wel stabiel?
<valvy> ik gebruikte een usb
<valvy> heb er twee gebruikt (en twee verschillende iso's)
<valvy> en die werkte prima
<valvy> Ik moet gaan, bedankt voor u help. Ik ga zelf nog kijken of er nog fouten zijn aan mijn hardware.
<lordievader> Ik doelde op de live-environment. Of je dat via de cd of via een usb stick doet maakt niet uit.
<valvy> de live enviroment werkte smetteloos
<valvy> maar ik ga, Dank u wel.
<lordievader> Success, in ieder geval.
<Fermata> Hm.
<lordievader> Had je ideeen, Fermata?
<Fermata> Ja.
<Fermata> Maar ja, ik kwam weer net te laat kijken :P
<lordievader> Jammer, waar dacht je aan?
<Fermata> Kernelparameter.
<Fermata> Komt wel.
<OerHeks> :-)
<Fermata> Ha Oer.
<OerHeks> optimus en elementary heeft wel goed gedaan, appart
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-21
<ynze> hallo hallo. vraag over Bluetooth met  ubuntu 14.02
<ynze> "hij dot het niet".
<ynze> alle applicaties geprobeerd, volgens mij is het de verkeerde combi van apps die ik gebruik?
<ynze> suggesties / vragen?
<ynze> P.S.: http://www.ubuntu-nl.orh/documentatie geeft "Page not found¨
<ynze> .org dus...
<Mickeytje> 404 jeez
<OerHeks> orh
<ron__> hi
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-22
<rogernet> is er iemand aanwezig ?
<lordievader> Vast wel.
<trijntje> ik ben er ;)
<trijntje> er zijn altijd wel mensen, maar soms moet je een tijdje wachten voordat je een reactie krijgt. Het is best zeldzaam om niet binnen een uur antwoord te krijgen
<rogernet> ik heb een probleem met mijn ubuntu server , die was lvm ge-encrypt met een passphrase , en wat ik ook probeer , die pakt die niet meer
<trijntje> caps-lock?
<rogernet> ook al geprobeerd , andere toetsenbordindeling ander toetsenbord
<rogernet> het wachtwoord copy & paste ook al gedaan
<trijntje> wat gebeurt er extact na het aanzetten van de server? Wat zie je in beeld, wat doe je exact, en wat krijg je te zien?
<trijntje> en hoe kan je copy&paste doen bij het opstarten?
<rogernet> niet , dat heb ik via de livecd gedaan
<rogernet> server start op , asus bios scherm met type moederbord
<rogernet> dan krijg ik de grub versie 2.00-7ubuntu11
<rogernet> daar kies ik de ubuntu
<rogernet> en dan vraagt ie enter passphrase:
<rogernet> cryptsetup failed , bad password or options (sda5_crypt)
<trijntje> en via het live systeem, hoe probeer je daar de partitie aan te koppelen?
<rogernet> daar staat ie aan de linkerkant in het menu met een slotje erbij
<rogernet> als ik erop klik vraagt ie meteen voor een wachtwoord ,
<rogernet> sudo cryptsetup luksDump /dev/sda5 laat wel zien dat een LVM actief is d8 ik
<trijntje> sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 crypto
<trijntje> werkt dat commando? Als alles niet werkt denk ik toch dat je het wachtwoord vergeten bent, OF de partitie is corrupt geraakt. In beide gevallen wordt het heel moeilijk om de data terug te krijgen, tenzij je een zwak wachtwoord hebt gekozen
<lordievader> Is het trouwens lvm -> luks of luks -> lvm?
<rogernet> ik heb een fotokopie van het wachtwoord , daarmee logde ik elke keer in
<rogernet> ja dat is een hele goede , tijdens de installatie aangegeven , ik denk lvm
<rogernet> cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 crypto
<rogernet> dan vraagt ie enter passphrase for /dev/sda5
<lordievader> Tijdens de installatie, bedoel je daarmee de optie encrypted lvm? Dat is luks -> lvm.
<rogernet> ja dan denk ik dat ik die gekozen heb
<rogernet> kan ik nergens met die server terecht , dat er heen gekeken word , uiteraard tegen betaling
<trijntje> rogernet: wat gebeurt er als je het wachtwoord voor mn commando invoerd?
<rogernet> krijg ik ook no key available with this passphrase
<rogernet> ik kan geen fsck uitvoeren of fdisk omdat ik die partitie niet gemount krijg
<trijntje> ik weet het ook niet precies, ik zou nogsteeds op verkeerd wachtwoord gokken
<lordievader> Dat is het leuke aan encryptie, verlies je je wachtwoord verlies je je data. Ik zou eens gaan kijken of het master secret corrupt is o.i.d.
<trijntje> misschien heb je in het verleden consequent dezelfde fout gemaakt bij het inloggen
<rogernet> nee normaal hoe ik maar de foto erbij te pakken , en het wachtwoord over te nemen
<rogernet> tot gisteravond toen pakte die het wachtwoord nieteens meer , na stroomuitval
<trijntje> ah, dat is wel belangrijk, dat klinkt meer alsof het systeem corrupt is geraakt
<rogernet> precies
<rogernet> ik had gister ook in de terminal iets gezien dat ie het bestandssysteem niet herkend van sda5 maar wel ziet dat er encryptie opzit
<rogernet> xts-plain64 aes key slot 0 enabled
<trijntje> heb je een backup gemaakt van de partitietabel en het master secret?
<rogernet> denk ik niet
<trijntje> dan kom je er nooit meer in
<rogernet> ik ben er maar zo vanaf gebleven , ik hoop dat het nog hersteld kan worden op een of andere manier
<trijntje> het wachtwoord dat je zelf opgeeft wordt gebruikt om een echt, 256 bit volledig random wachtwoord te versleutelen, en dat wachtwoord wordt voor de data gebruikt
<rogernet> mijn passphrase is niet mijn wachtwoord
<trijntje> als dat wachtwoord beschadigd is en er is geen backup is het volgesn mij onmogelijk om nog bij de data te komen
<rogernet> kan dat wel geverifieerd worden , dat dat ook het geval is ?
<rogernet> het mag me wat kosten , geen probleem
<rogernet> 2 jaar lang stabiel gedraaid , en opeens zoeits :(
<trijntje> ik ben niet echt een expert op dit gebied, ik zou op het engelse ubuntu forum om hulp vragen
<rogernet> ook al op internet gekeken , en wat cryptsetup commandos in de terminal ingevuld
<rogernet> kan ik nergens die server inladen en erheen laten kijken ?
<trijntje> daar is de kans het grootste dat een expert het ziet, wellicht is het mogelijk om de key nog van de schijf te vissen als er alleen een deel van de configuratie beschadigd is geraakt
<rogernet> ahzo
<trijntje> daar heb ik geen ervaring mee
<rogernet> dankjewel voor de informatie dan
<trijntje> graag gedaan, ik hoop dat je het nog op kan lossen. Kan je de link ook hier plaatsen als je het op het forum vraagt, ik ben ewl nieuwsgierig naar of het lukt om het te repareren
<rogernet> kan ik doen , ik zou alleen niet weten hoe ik dit probleem moet omschrijven , mijn linux kennis is minimaal
<trijntje> zoals je het hier hebt omschreven, na een stroomuitval kan je niet meer in je versleutelde server komen, je hebt het wachtwoord opgeschreven, via live systeem -> bestandbeheer lukt het aankoppelen ook niet
<rogernet> op het engelstalig forum he
<trijntje> daar zien de meeste mensen het ja, tenzij je engels niet goed genoeg is
 * trijntje is weg, succes er mee
<rogernet> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2225582&p=13030362#post13030362
<Cme_> Hoi. Is elke USB stick een Flash Drive? Heb een Samsung 3200 Gb uit 2011. Er staat nergens iets Flash drive.
<trijntje> Ja
<Cme_> Strijntje> Heb je het tegen mij?
<Cme_> >trijntje Sorry, Ik bedoel trijntje
<bogus-> ja Cme_
<Cme_> okay Tnx >bogus
<bogus-> bedank trijntje maar, die gaf immers het antwoord ;)
<Cme_> >bogus Wist niet trijntje mij antwoorde, bijdeze 'badankt'. Prettige voortgang verder, (zonder mij;-)
<OerHeks> het wat leuk
<OerHeks> nieuwe chrome installeert chrome-notifications, om mail, blocked sites en google drive bij te houden
<OerHeks> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6885560/google-notifications.png
<Fermata> Ah, ik stond nog away.
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<jhb1992> hallo ik heb een vraag over python is er iemand aanwezig die verstand heeft van python?
<lordievader> \o/ Whoo Python :D
<jhb1992> ik heb een vraag over de volgende opdracht die te vinden is op http://ci.mprog.nl/labs/4-pagerank
<lordievader> Ik zeg het maar vast, ik ga niet jouw huiswerk doen. Maar stel je vraag.
<jhb1992> te vinden onder instructions en de gegeven data onder data en code het gaat over collaborative filtering ik heb hier al een code op geschreven hij geeft alleen steeds error no module named nn Dat is 1 van de files
<jhb1992> ik kan hier alleen niet mijn code uploaden die ik al heb geschreven
<jhb1992> hoe kan ik dat het beste doen?
<lordievader> jhb1992: Waarom kun je de code niet pastebinnen?
<lordievader> Ik wil graag weten hoe je de module probeert te importen.
<jhb1992> from sqlite3 import dbapi2 as sqlite import nn import sys,traceback
<jhb1992> dit onder elkaar in de searcher.py file
<lordievader> En de module 'nn' zit in je path?
<jhb1992> ik heb de volgende code geschreven # mynet.maketables()  searcher = searcher("wiki.db")  #printstatements if __name__=='__main__':     print "assignment 1.1"     print "'Collaborative filtering:'"     searcher.query('collaborative filtering')     print "assignment 1.2"     print "'Collaborative filtering tagging frequency:'"     rows, wordids = searcher.getmatchrows('collaborative filtering tagging frequency ')     print (searche
<lordievader> ('import sys,traceback' is lelijk, gebruik liever 'import sys\nimport traceback')
<lordievader> Dat is geen antwoord op mijn vraag ;)
<jhb1992> ja maar ik probeerde even mijn code te sturen die ik heb geschreven onderaan de gegeven code searcher.py
<jhb1992> ik krijg hem alleen niet onder elkaar op de juiste manier
<lordievader> jhb1992: Gebruik daar liever http://paste.ubuntu.com voor
<jhb1992> ik heb hem daar nu ingeplakt
<lordievader> Upload en de link hier posten ;)
<jhb1992> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7502721/
<lordievader> Terug naar mijn originele vraag: staat de module 'nn' in je pad?
<jhb1992> sorry maar hoe zet ik die in mijn pad
<jhb1992> want ik heb wel import nn
<lordievader> Waar zou deze module zich moeten bevinden?
<jhb1992> in het bestand nn.py toch
<lordievader> Vanuit waar voer je search.py uit? (Hier wordt nn prima geimport.
<jhb1992> hij doet nu wel iets alleen geeft nu error 'no such table : wordlist
<lordievader> Bestaat die table in de db file?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-23
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Cme_> Middag
<Cme_> Wat is het : Schijfgereedschap? Forum Mikkel geeft mij deze suggestie maar ik weet niet wat en hoe.
<Cme_> Het gaat om SMART-gegevens te verkrijgen
<jpjacobs> als je dat programma opent krijg je een lijst met schijven. klik op een, dan op het tandwieltje rechts boven
<jpjacobs> in dat menuutje kan je de SMART data opvragen, en testen starten
<jpjacobs> (let op, de lange test is echt wel lang, hier een uur of 4)
<Cme_> welk programma?
<jpjacobs> wel schijfgereedschap
<jpjacobs> in het engels is het disks
<jpjacobs> als je op de windows toets duwt, en "schijf" in tikt verschijnt het waarschijnlijk als resultaat
<Cme_> het programma naar voren gehaald Ja> ik zie de SMART toepassing> Bedankt!
<jpjacobs> Graag gedaan
<OerHeks> ja, disk managment is een mooie tool geworden
<OerHeks> hmm een zooi screenshotjes van alle instellingen is wel een mooie promotie, alleen ik heb het in het engels.
<RoxyFlux> Vraagje: Hoe kan ik Konsole ervan weerhouden direct dicht te gaan als ik op de (X) klik, terwijl irssi draait?
<Fermata> Is het niet handiger simpelweg niet op het kruisje te klikken? :P
<Fermata> Even kijken of ik in de documentatie een keep-alive oid kan vinden.
<lordievader> RoxyFlux: Konsole geeft hier een conformatie pop up als ik Konsole probeer te sluiten als top draait. (Een work around zou tmux/screen zijn)
<RoxyFlux> dus het is specifiek gedrag van in dit geval top (of bijvoorbeeld ssh) dat dat gedrag regelt?
<lordievader> Hmm, het is alleen irssi waar hij deze pop up niet geeft?
<RoxyFlux> Nope. Ik klik, weg venster.
<lordievader> Ga irssi in screen/tmux daaien ;)
<RoxyFlux> Op mijn eigen PC zit ik daar niet zo mee... (Hé, dat rijmt...!)
<RoxyFlux> Ik bedoel dus dat ik op m´n eigen PC weinig noodzaak zie in Screen of Tmux
<RoxyFlux> In de Terminal op OS X kon ik gewoon een lijst executable-namen opgeven waarbij ik een waarschuwing gepresenteerd zou krijgen.
<RoxyFlux> Hmmhm... Screen houdt inderdaad het venter open, irssi zelf doet dat niet... (Vindt dat laatste wel een gemis...)
<RoxyFlux> SOLVED: alias in de .profile: ´alias irssi="screen irssi"´.
<lordievader> RoxyFlux: En dan kan je ook disconnecten en connecten van screen wat voor minder join/quit spam zorgt :)
<RoxyFlux> Het enige waar ik om verlegen zit is een waarschuwing. Maar bedankt voor ´t idee. ^^
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-24
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> Ja goedenmiddagjes
<lordievader> o/
<Jep> Hallo, is er iemand bekend met Linux Mint 13 (.iso) ?
<lordievader> Jep: Voor Linux Mint is er #linuxmint (er is geloof ik ook een #linuxmint-nl). Mint wordt hier niet ondersteund.
<OerHeks> je kan in #linuxmint terecht tot April 2017 :-D
<Jep> dag lordievader, daar zijn we weer, het is zaterdag (computer-klusdag)
<Jep> Ook goeie dag OerHeks, deze tip gekregen van computer-deskundige zaak.
<OerHeks> mint is een derrivaat van ubuntu, met zijn eigen problemen,
<Jep> Lordievader, wat bedoel wordt niet ondersteunt? en waarom?
<OerHeks> Je gaat toch niet met je mercedes naar een toyotadealer|?
<Jep> OerHeks, derrivaat? en wat voor problemen?
<lordievader> Jep: Precies zoals OerHeks zegt, Mint is op Ubuntu gebaseerd. Het is geen Ubuntu en wordt daarom hier niet ondersteund. Hier worden alleen de verschillende smaken van Ubuntu ondersteund.
<Jep> O, het idee was dat dit uit dezelfde richting kwam!
<lordievader> Heh, Ubuntu mensen gaan ook niet bij Debian aankloppen ;)
<Jep> Nee, ik begrijpen.
<Jep> andere vraag dan maar, na 13.10 upgrade naar 14.04
<Jep> maar, hoe krijg je de printer weer aan de praat, hiervoor is een cd-rom nodig om te installeren?
<jpjacobs> nee horr
<OerHeks> Printer werkt niet na upgrade?
<jpjacobs> de printer zou (als ie is ondersteund) gewoon moeten werken
<OerHeks> heb je daarvoor ook een cdrom nodig gehad soms?
<Jep> Oerheks, ja deze is meegeleverd, en werkte goed binnen w-xp
<OerHeks> leuk, staan er ook linux drivers op?
<jpjacobs> Jep: of ie werkte onder XP is irrelevant ... de vraag is of ie onder ubuntu ondersteund wordt
<OerHeks> vreemd hoor, normaal pakt ubuntu zelf de goede driver als je printers opent.
<OerHeks> hoe mint dat doet, weten we niet.
<Jep> Jacobs, ja volledig eens, = achtergrond informatie.
<lordievader> Zou Mint alle print drivers uit de kernel hebben gegooit, dat zou een grap zijn :D
<lordievader> Jep: Welke printer gaat het om?
<Jep> Oerheks, nee dit betreft echt alleen Ubuntu!
<Jep> Koninica Minolta (=geen reclame!)
<lordievader> Netwerk printer? (Welk model?)
<Jep> Lordievader, KM1350 (niet verder vertellen!)
<lordievader> ? Je weet dat deze kanalen worden gelogged?
<Jep> Lordievader, ja daarom juist.
<Kebabfish> http://askubuntu.com/questions/106893/printer-drivers-on-konica-minolta-pp-1350e
<lordievader> Ik snap je niet.... Dit geval ? http://www.konicaminolta.eu/en/business-solutions/products/office/discontinued-products/laser-printers/black-white/pagepro-1350w/downloads.html
<Jep> Dag Kebabfisch, de man van de Links.
<OerHeks> Kebabfish +1
<OerHeks> If "KONICA MINOLTA PagePro 1350E" or "KONICA MINOLTA PagePro 1350EN" printer models are not listed, please use "HP LaserJet 6 Series" instead.
<OerHeks> hoe had je hem aan de praat gekregen in 13.10 dan ?
<Kebabfish> OerHeks +1
<Jep> Oerheks, niet van toepassing.
<OerHeks> raar verhaal joh, je wil gewoon mint support volgens mij :-D
<lordievader> En ook "..and the drivers are listed under Minolta (not Konica)"
<Jep> Oerheks, de vragen betreffen alleen en uitsluitend Ubuntu!
<Kebabfish> Jep: Dat is mooi, de antwoorden namelijk ook :p
<Jep> met veel pijn en moeite Lubuntu 14.10 voor elkkaar geknutseld, mede via deze chat-mogelijkheid
<Jep> 1. de wachtwoorden werktte niet meer.
<Jep> 2. de firewall was niet goed, i.v.m. downloaden (?).
<Jep> vraag: hoe is te checken of na dit alles, veilig internet nog mogelijk is?
<lordievader> 1 lijkt mij zeer sterk (tenzij er je een stroomuitval hebt gehad o.i.d.), 2 is een config issue.
<Jep> inmiddels is bekend dat, het download programma om Ubuntu te verkrijgen op een goed CD-rom moet zijn.
<Jep> Lordivader, wat boedoel je precies bij .2
<lordievader> Jep: Precies wat er staat, iptables werkt prima. Als hij dingen blockt die hij niet moet blocken is het een configuration issue.
<OerHeks> ubuntu torrents downloaden gaat prima hier
<Jep> geen idee wat de oorzaak zou kunnen zijn, behalve dat er een CD-rom voor muziek is gebruikt.
<Jep> Lordivader,hopelijk bedoel de informatie goed, maar zo kundig zijn we nog niet.
<lordievader> Jep: Volgens mij probeer je nu een oorzaak te vinden voor een niet bestaand probleem.
<lordievader> Of ik begrijp jou niet (meer), dat kan ook ;)
<Jep> Lordivader, kun je het vertalen?
<lordievader> Wat vertalen? En van welke taal naar welke taal?
<Jep> met ondersteuning van deze chat, is het gelukt om de Firewall te installeren.
<lordievader> Je verwoording is niet 100% correct, maar ik begrijp wat je bedoeld. Ga verder.
<Jep> Lordivader, "iptables werkt prima. Als hij dingen blockt die hij niet moet blocken is het een configuration issue."
<Jep> de Firewall zou standaart, goed moeten zijn. Deze was aboluut niet te vinden binnen het software-centrum!
<lordievader> Jep: Iptables is de firewall, wat jij hoogstwaarschijnlijk hebt geinstaleerd (GUFW?) is een front-end om iptables te beheren.
<Jep> Lordivader, dat is juist. Met ondersteuning van mede-gebruikers is dit gelukt.
<lordievader> Als er dan netwerk dingen zijn die niet werken, denk aan uitgaande verbindingen die niet toegestaan zijn, is dat een probleem van de configuratie.
<lordievader> Dat was mijn pun.
<lordievader> punt*
<Jep> Ook merkwaardig, sinds gebruik van Ubuntu, gaat de nummerlock automaisch uit. Mogelijk de reden waarom het wachtwoord niet meer geaccepteeerd werd.
<Jep> kan het zijn dat je uit de chatbox wordt gegooid.
<lordievader> Ik ken de webchat niet (goed).
<Jep> Lordievader, ik ben verwijderd geweest.
<Fermata> je sloot blijkbaar zelf je browser af.
<Jep> Fermata, het is zaterdag maar nog niet aan de drank!
<lordievader> Jep: Jep [c3f0c44b@gateway/web/freenode/ip.195.240.196.75] has quit [Quit: Page closed]
<Jep> Lordivader, de fire was niet standaart beschikbaar, hoe kan dat?
<lordievader> Jep: GUFW staat in de repos, hij is alleen standaard niet geinstalleerd.
<Jep> okee, maar hoe is veiligheid nu te checken, i.v.m. inloggen site, wachtwoorden enzo?
<OerHeks> zie je een slotje in je browser?
<Jep> Oerheks, nu niet.
<lordievader> Jep: Welke veiligheid heb je het over?
<OerHeks> "nu niet' ...?
<Jep> Lordievader, je weet wel. In algemen zin, gebruikersnaam en wachtwoorden voor alle sites.
<Jep> Oerheks, Nee.
<lordievader> Jep: Nee, ik heb geen flauw idee waar je het over hebt.
<Jep> het slot, is zichtbaar wanneer je een site van een bank bezoek, ofzo.
<OerHeks> mooi, dan ben je veilig
<Fermata> Ik vind het nog altijd niet heel duidelijk.
<lordievader> Ja als je ssl (HTTPS) gebruikt.
<lordievader> Fermata: tcpdump op 443?
<Jep> Fermata, een hele scherpe analyse.
<Fermata> lordievader: ja, dag. :P
<Jep> Oerheks, nu dus geen slot(je)!
<Fermata> Nu wat?
<Fermata> Op welke site zit je nu?
<Fermata> Waar verwacht je dat slotje?
<lordievader> Jep: Niet iedere website gebruikt HTTPS.
<Jep> Fermata, goede morgen: Live chat/Ubuntu....
<OerHeks> ik zou zeggen: neem een stukje graskaas, en ga eens lezen op https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/lubuntu-direct-doen
<lordievader> Oeh, als we toch aan het lezen slaan, doe deze dan ook gelijk: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_Secure
<Jep> Lordievader, nee dat klopt. De tip is ook dat dit de meest veilge manier van internet-gebruik is.
<Jep> Behalve dat je eigen browser niet Lek? moet zijn!
<lordievader> Jep: Ook daar zitten nogal wat haken en ogen aan.
<OerHeks> klik weg, hang op, bel uw bank.
<lordievader> sslstrip springs to mind...
<Jep> Lordievader, de vraag is wat voor Haken en Ogen.
<Jep> Hoe controleer je of er een Lek in je Browser zit,? Aan Norton hebben we ook niets meer!
<Fermata> Je volgt security updates van je browser op hun bugtracker.
<Fermata> Je voert pentests uit op je browser.
<Fermata> En alles wat daar tussenin ligt. ;)
<OerHeks> Controleerde Norton op lekken in je browsers?
<Jep> Fermata, je spreekt een eenvoudige bouwvakker, watt bedoel je precies?
<Jep> Oerheks, nee maar het ging vanzelfsprekend goed, geen Hackers enzo.
<lordievader> Als dat antwoord je niks zegt zou ik er niet aan beginnen, als ik jou was.
<OerHeks> We wachten al jaren op een hacker die ubuntu platlegt, maar elke keer is een aap-op-een-broodje.
<Jep> Lordievader, ja that's the problem, geen w-xp, en de onzekerheid is er.
 * OerHeks gaat bloemetjes plukken, laters!
<Jep> Oerheks, de geluiden hierover zijn goed (Ubuntu), maar je niet zomaar ergens vanuit gaan.
<Jep> iemand nog een suggustie???
<Kebabfish> Tot 10 tellen, Alu-hoedje afzetten en genieten van ubuntu?
<Jep> Ja, Kebabfish. das een goeie. Maar een mens twijfelt.
<Kebabfish> Dat mag. Maar je draaide vroeger w-xp met norton. Gaf Norton meer vertrouwen dan Lubuntu nu doet?
<Jep> Kebafish, onterecht waarschijnlijk (is nu verleden tijd), de geluiden over Ubuntu zijn goed (deskundige).
<Kebabfish> Dan zou ik met gezond verstand verder werken met Lubuntu, en je zelf niet te gek laten maken.
<Jep> Maar je moet er niet aan denken dat na de geklooi, wachtwoorden worden mis-bruikt omdat er een ander besturingsprogramma is gedownload.
<Jep> Kebabfish, gelukkig is deze chat er, dan kun je zaken overleggen. Een raadsel blijft natuurlijk wie geeft welk advies!
<Kebabfish> Mijn advies staat hierboven
<Jep> Maar sinds 7 april, Grote Angst om in te loggen div. persoolijke site's!
<Jep> Wachtwoordvelden aanwezig op een onveilige pagina (http://). Dit vormt een beveiligingsrisico dat het stelen van gebruikersreferenties mogelijk maakt.[Meer info] Wachtwoordvelden aanwezig op een onveilig iframe (http://). Dit vormt een beveiligingsrisico dat het stelen van gebruikersreferenties mogelijk maakt.[Meer info] Error: Permission denied to access property 'toString' POST http://webchat.freenode.net/dynamic/beta/e/s [HTTP/1.1
<Jep> Kebabfish, deze melding is binnengekomen!
<Kebabfish> ik gok dat die melding in firefox binnenkwam, en dat die door een add-on wordt gegeven?
<Jep> Kebafish, dat is inderdaad een vermoeden, https://developer.mozilla.org/nl/docs/Security/InsecurePasswords.
<Jep> Kebabfish, wat nu?????
<Jep> kort: er wordt geschreven over https, maar nu niet aanwezig: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ondersteuning/live-chat
<lordievader> SSL voor de webchat is redelijk pointless, i.m.o.
<Jep> Kebabfish ben je er nog?
<Jep> Lordievader, is de strekking hiervan dat het wel / niet veilig zou zijn??
<lordievader> Het is pointless omdat de channels publiekelijk worden gelogd. En voor zover ik weet is de webchat er goed in guest logins.
<Kebabfish> ik ben er soms nog Jep
<OerHeks> dan zou ik zekr mint gebruiken
<aniket> hoi
<aniket> ik heb een probleempje met ubuntu
<aniket> ik weet mijn wachtwoord niet meer van ubuntu
<aniket> wat moet ik doen ?
<OerHeks>  je kan je wachtwoord resetten
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WachtwoordVergeten of de engelse versie https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<OerHeks> ik hoop niet dat je je home folder hebt voorzien van encryptie,
<aniket> ok bedankt
<aniket> ik zal de link proberen en je het laten weten als het werkt of niet
<OerHeks> Succes, mij is het ook ooit gelukt.
<aniket> oerheks het is niet gelukt
<Guido1> hallo, ik heb even wat hulp nodig. na het verplaatsen van een bestand van een partitie naar een ander is het bestand op de nieuwe partitie beschadigt. ik will hem op de oude partitie terug vinden
<aniket> guidol veel succes met dat
<Guido1> hoe kan ik dat snel doen?
<aniket> idk
<aniket> ik wil adobe flash player op mijn pc zetten maar het lukt nier
<aniket> *niet
<aniket> kan iemand mij daarmee helpen ????
<aniket> ??
<aniket> ik wiladobe flash player downloaden maar het lukt niet wat moet ik doen ???
<aniket> ik wil adobe flash player op mijn pc zetten maar het gaat niet
<Fermata> aniket: weet je waar de terminal zit?
<lord4163> Wat is dat toch met Flash de laatste tijd? Die vraag krijg ik bijna elke dag van mijn vrienden?
<aniket> nope
<aniket> maar ik weet mijn wachtwoord niet meerµ
<josspyker> volg die link van OerHeks aniket
<aniket> maar het werkte niet
<aniket> kunnen jullie niet anders mijnwachtwoord veranderen door mijn pc te hacken ofzo
<aniket> ?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-25
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<psychicist> goedemorgen lordievader
<lordievader> Hey psychicist, hoe is het ermee?
<psychicist> het gaat goed met mij, een beetje druk de laatste tijd
<psychicist> hoe gaat het met jou?
<lordievader> Gaat lekker, kan niet klagen.
<Korkel> Goedemorgen.
<Korkel> Ik wil Ubuntu op een andere laptop installeren, door een bootable USB te gebruiken alleen krijg ik een zwart scherm, zodra ik wil beginnen.
<lordievader> Werkt de usb stick wel op een andere pc?
<Korkel> Ja.
<Korkel> Ik krijg wel de mogelijkheid om taal te kiezen.
<lordievader> Op een andere pc werkt de stick naar behoren?
<Korkel> Ja. Daarna wil ik Ubuntu proberen zonder te installeren en daar krijg ik zwart scherm,
<Korkel> Harde schijf doet ook niet veel meer.
<Korkel> Teminste, dat lampje knippert niet.
<Korkel> Is er een oplossing, aangezien de PC nu Windows draait en extreem traag is?
<lordievader> Je zou de 'nomodeset' kernel parameter uit kunnen proberen.
<Korkel> lordievader: wat bedoel je? :S
<lordievader> Korkel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Korkel> Is pc van me moeder, dus kan ik mooi proberen. ;)
<Korkel> lordievader: dankjewel! :)
<Korkel> Hoe ga ik brb hier?
<Korkel> :brb
<lordievader> ?
<Korkel> Heb nu paars scherm met Ubuntu 14.04 en 4 stipjes
<Korkel> die stipjes veranderen van kleur, verder niets
<lordievader> Wat zijn de specs van de machine>
<lordievader> >=?
<Korkel> ehm.
<Korkel> 2 gb ram
<Korkel> processor is een intel celeron
<lordievader> sudo lshw|pastebinit
<Korkel> Heb geen terminal daar
<lordievader> Hmm, right... :(
<Korkel> meh xd
<Korkel> afk
<Korkel> Installeren lukt. :D
<Korkel> Zodra het is geïnstalleerd, ga ik even weg.
<Korkel> Chrome installeer ik vanavond wel
<Korkel> Yeah! :D
<Korkel> Installeren is gelukt, hij start op en geeft weer een zwart scherm. :S
<Korkel> oh, laatmaar
<Korkel> Scherm deed raar.
<Korkel> Ik ga naar buiten toe, genieten van het mooie weer.
<RoxyFlux> Wat ik Korkel nog wou zeggen was dat hij wat betreft Chrome een paar keuzes had: Chromium uit de repos van Kubuntu, of Chrome vanaf de website van Google zelf.
 * RoxyFlux geeft zelf de voorkeur aan de 4-kleur
<Fermata> Windows?
 * RoxyFlux gniffelt
<RoxyFlux> Ben je mal? :p
<Fermata> Ja, maar dat is al jaren het geval.
<RoxyFlux> Oh, ik ook hoor. :p
<RoxyFlux> VALVe moet overigens uit doen aan de repo waarop ze Steam hosten... geen path voor Trusty. :p
<RoxyFlux> iets doen*
<Ubundos> Hello
<Ubundos> Hallo
<lordievader> o/
<Ubundos> Ik heb een vraag over het instaleren van Video drivers op ubuntu 14
<lordievader> Welke drivers?
<Ubundos> amd-driver-installer-14.10.1006-x86.x86_64 . run deze...het is voor een hd7770
<lordievader> Waarom haal je die niet uit de repo?
<Ubundos> ik ben geen bekende in dit..wat is repo?
<lordievader> Ubundos: Kort voor repository. Het is een soort van database waar je software vandaan kunt halen. Veel distro's hebben hun eigen repos, hier zetten ze software in die voor hun distro is bedoeld.
<lordievader> Ubundos: Weet je de terminal te vinden?
<Ubundos> Je de terminal weet ik te vinden.
<lordievader> Ubundos: sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<Ubundos> Ja er gaat wat gebeuren..paar paketen komen binnen
<Ubundos> Processing triggers for ureadahead (0.100.0-16) ... Processing triggers for bamfdaemon (0.5.1+14.04.20140409-0ubuntu1) ... Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf-2.index... Instellen van fglrx-amdcccle (2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2) ... Processing triggers for initramfs-tools (0.103ubuntu4.1) ... update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-24-generic Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.19-0ubuntu6) ... ubuuy@ubuuy-System-Product-N
<Ubundos> sorry
<lordievader> Ik hoef de output niet te zien ;)
<Ubundos> per ongeluk
<Ubundos> wat is er nu ...heb ik ne de laatste update voor de hd7770?
<lordievader> Ach het zal niet de laatste zijn. Maar wel de closed-source driver van AMD.
<Ubundos> ok
<Ubundos> super dank je
<Ubundos> Waar kan ik nou zien of de hd7770 aanwezig is. Bij "over deze computer" lees ik wel dit " Gallium 0.4 on AMD CAPE VERDE"
<lordievader> Ubundos: lspci -k |grep -A2 VGA
<lordievader> Die output wil ik eigenlijk ook wel zien.
<Ubundos> ok moment
<Ubundos> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cape Verde XT [Radeon HD 7770/8760 / R7 250X] 	Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Device 3231 	Kernel driver in use: radeon
<lordievader> Ubundos: Hmm, heb je na het apt-get commando gereboot? (Je draait de opensource driver nog)
<Ubundos> Ik na de dribver instal nog geen reboot gedaan
<Ubundos> Zal dat dan even doen. :)
<Ubundos> ?
<lordievader> Jup, goed plan.
<Ubundos> Sorry mijn draadloze toetsenbord hapert soms..
<Ubundos> op welke server is deze irc te vinden..ik zit nu in html
<Ubundos> en is er een wachtwoord?
<lordievader> irc.freenode.net
<Ubundos> en weer terug...probeerde anders hier te komen maar dat lukye niet
<Ubundos> Heb je comando nog om de hd7770 te zien
<lordievader> Ubundos: lspci -k |grep -A2 VGA
<Ubundos> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cape Verde XT [Radeon HD 7770/8760 / R7 250X] 	Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Device 3231 	Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
<Ubundos> VESA: VERDE bij de computer eigenschap
<lordievader> There ya go, je draait de closed source driver.
<Ubundos> Dus er iets verandered
<Ubundos> Cool
<Ubundos> Waar aan zie jij het?
<lordievader> Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
<Ubundos> Waar kan ik wat meer lezen over de commandos?
<lordievader> Je kunt altijd de manual page ervan opzoeken: man <commando> (bijv. man lspci)
<lordievader> En dit is ook een goed begin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Ubundos> Terminal blijft voormij nog steeds een bariare om soms dingen te instaleren.ik had eerlijk gehoopt dat het in Ubunyu 14 anders zou zijn.
<Ubundos> Maar ook wel een coole tool :)
<lordievader> Ach de dingen die je net hebt gedaan kunnen ook wel vannuit een gui, maar ik geef de voorkeur aan de CLI. Vandaar ook dat mijn instructies/advies vaak via de terminal gaat.
<Ubundos> Nou ik ken ubuntu een beetje van een paar jaar terug en terminal was erg betrouwbaar ...maar ik ben alles al weer vergeten...Maar zoals ik al zei..terminal  blijft een mooie manier van werken
<Ubundos> Nu heb ik een andere vraag. Nu de instal klaar is, Is het beeld kleiner dan het scherm is..zwarte rand. Waar kan ik dat veranderen?
<lordievader> Zoek in de dash naar amdcccle.
<lordievader> De amd catalyst control center, daar zou je dat soort dingen moeten kunnen aanpassen.
<Ubundos> Ja gevonden.
<Ubundos> ik probeer Catalyst beheer te starten maar het lijkt of deze mijn wachtwoord niet pakt..er gebeurd niets...ik kan wel de andere opstarten maar geen aanpasingen doen.
<lordievader> Vannuit een terminal: gksudo amdcccle
<lordievader> ?
<Ubundos> Het programma ‘gksudo’ is momenteel niet geïnstalleerd. U kunt het installeren door het volgende te typen: sudo apt-get install gksu
<Ubundos> Dan komt dat.
<Ubundos> ok ik heb dat geinstaleerd en nu  werkt het wel...dankje wel hoor.
<lordievader> Hmm, heeft Ubuntu geen gksudo meer...
<Ubundos> Ik heb hier een schone instalatie gedaan van ubuntu 14.0.43 2 bits
<Ubundos> 14.0.4 32 bits
<Ubundos> Misschien heb ik wat uit gevinkt van Derde software. ?
<Ubundos> Maar na die advies instalatie werkte het zoals ik verwachte. Bedankt!
<Ubundos> En weet je ook wat over ACER T231 HBMID 23 inch Touch screen? Want het scherm werkt nu niet goed met de touch.
<Ubundos> Hij voelt wel maar niet juist uitgevoerd
<lordievader> Ik heb totaal geen verstand van touch screens.
 * lordievader gaat maar eens naar bed, slaap lekker allen.
<Ubundos> Dankje en slaap ze
<Ubundos> Tot de volgende keer . En bedankt.. ik ben er vandoor.
<henkoegema> quit
<henkoegema> exit
<henkoegema> hoe kom ik hier uit?
<Fermata> /quit
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-19
<Ludo-Burcht> Hallo, ik heb 14.04. Op desktop zie ik slechts één map, vandaar kan ik in de PC, maar ik heb geen reeks programma's op een rij staan, die zijn onzichtbaar, zoals vb. Thunderbird. Ik kan de PC ook niet meer afsluiten (behalve de stekker), wat nu?
<Ludo-Burcht> De internetverbinding is nu ook weggevallen. De PC waar in nu op werk is een Win.
<Ludo-Burcht> Niemand die raad heeft?
<SCHAAP137> dit kanaal is voor Ubuntu support, niet windows Ludo-Burcht
<SCHAAP137> probeer anders de computer opnieuw op te starten
<SCHAAP137> dat is immers meestal de oplossing voor Windows systemen als er iets misgaat, gewoon rebooten
<Ludo-Burcht> Ik heb net uitgelegd dat mijn Ubuntu PC niet werkt en dat ik daarom op een ANDERE Win PC werk om hulp te krijgen, begrepen?
<Ludo-Burcht> Zie naar mijn post van 09:54 aub
<Ludo-Burcht> De internetverbinding van mijn UBUNTU PC is dus weggevallen, niet van deze waar ik nu op werk, hoe zou ik anders op het forum zitten ?
<DenBeiren> denk dat je op deze manier weinig support gaat krijgen Ludo-Burcht
<Ludo-Burcht> Ik krijg blijkbaar toch geen support, is het dan niet beter Ubuntu er af te halen na 4 jaar  !!!  Ik ben 66 jaar en geen ingeieur IT
<DenBeiren> of je nu 6 of 66 bent,.. vriendelijk en beleefd vragen stellen is voor iedereen
<DenBeiren> hoofdletters = schreeuwen
<DenBeiren> begrepen? aan het eind van de zin is ook niet zo netjes
<DenBeiren> als je ubuntu opstart krijg je in grub ook de mogelijkheid om een oudere kernel op te starten,.. die al geprobeerd?
<DenBeiren> heb je iets gewijzigd voor je de problemen kreeg?
<Ludo-Burcht> Stekker er uit trekken? Ik heb een dagelijkse backup en werk op dropbox voor mijn documenten. Daaaag Ubuntu
<DenBeiren> ok,.. have it your way :-)
<Ludo-Burcht> Denbeiren, dank om toch nog te antwoorden, ik maak mij lastig, u begrijpt dat wel, hoop ik. en nee ik heb totaal niets gewijzigd, of aangesloten
<DenBeiren> snelste is een herinstallatie waarbij je de /home partitie (en eventueel andere waar je nog iets hebt opstaan) niet laat formatteren
<DenBeiren> je kan ook booten vanaf een livecd en op die manier ofwel je root repareren, ofwel je data recupereren voor een herinstallatie
<Ludo-Burcht> U bedoelt een herinstallatie met een CD rom? Ik kan dus wel nog aan al mijn files via de map die zichtbaar is, kan ik daar iets mee doen?
<Ludo-Burcht> Ik kijk even of ik hier nog een 14.04 op CD heb liggen
<DenBeiren> https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/herinstallatie
<Ludo-Burcht> Neen, wel een UB 12.10 en een Knoppix3.3 (antiek?). Zou het herstellen lang duren denkt u? Ik ben nl. in examenperiode (Master geschiedenis) vandaar mijn wrevel dat net nu mijn communicatie PC kuren krijgt. Zo ja, dan hou ik het voor midden juni.
<DenBeiren> je kan met de windowspc een 14.04 LTS image afhalen en branden
<Ludo-Burcht> Ik heb de link bekeken, ziet er heel fijn uit, hartelijk dank. Twee uur en met mijn onkunde neem maar drie.
<Ludo-Burcht> Ik haal alvast de image binnen, als ik ergens een gaatje in mijn studieschema zie ...
<Ludo-Burcht> By the way: is het een autoboot?
<Ludo-Burcht> Denbeiren: is het niet mogelijk ergens binnen een programma de Nautilus (of hoe het ook heet) te activeren?
<lotuspsychje> Ludo-Burcht: wat ben je aant proberen?
<Ludo-Burcht> Haalo lotuspsychje, ik herneem: ik heb 14.04. Op desktop zie ik slechts één map, vandaar kan ik in de PC, maar ik heb geen reeks programma's op een rij staan, die zijn onzichtbaar, zoals vb. Thunderbird. Ik kan de PC ook niet meer afsluiten (behalve de stekker), wat nu?
<lotuspsychje> Ludo-Burcht: probeer in grub recoverymode te geraken
<lotuspsychje> Ludo-Burcht: shift inhouden bij boot, daarna ubuntu recoverymode klikken en failsafeX of fix broken packages
<Ludo-Burcht> Ik ben geen wizzkid meer (wel een 66 jarige student), bedoelt u: rebootknop, wachten tot heropstart en dan in een bepaalde mode gaan?
<lotuspsychje> Ludo-Burcht: klopt, das in grub binnengaan
<Ludo-Burcht> In het lijstje bij het shift + rebooten vond ik geen recovery mode, wel nog de oude 13.04 versie, die staat er nu op te blinken ...
<lotuspsychje> Ludo-Burcht: 13.04 is dood, tis aan te raden 14.04 te installeren
<lotuspsychje> Ludo-Burcht: daarmee werkt je systeem niet goed meer
<Ludo-Burcht> Ja, 14.04 LTS staat er op maar de nautilus (heet dat zo?) heeft kuren, bureaublad (foto) staat er met slechts één map. Met de cursor alle randen afgelopen: noppes
<Ludo-Burcht> Ik ook, dankjewel
<HelpUbuntu> Hello i need help with ubuntu
<HelpUbuntu> I can't use it anymore
<HelpUbuntu> Halle can you help me?
<HelpUbuntu> Hallo?
<doet> hallo ik krijg niet zo'n boot menu als vele mensen op YouTube en nu kan ik linux niet installeren
<doet> kan ik het ook anders installeren?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-20
<OerHeks> én... de volgende TSL lek,  "Logjam"
<OerHeks> of tls,
<SCHAAP137> een lek is iets anders dan oude standaarden hanteren OerHeks
<SCHAAP137> het is al lang bekend dat DH parameters kleiner dan 2048 bit niet veilig is om te hanteren
<SCHAAP137> dat het nu onomstotelijk zo blijkt te zijn, betekent niet dat er een nieuw lek is, het is meer dat gebruikers en beheerders te weinig luisteren naar security advisories in z'n algemeen
<SCHAAP137> een slimme beheerder heeft sowieso alle DH parameters van zn webservices op 2048 bits of hoger staan
<SCHAAP137> en sja, downgrade naar EXPORT ciphers, die zouden al uit moeten staan in een adequaat geconfigureerde service
<Basz0r> Wat je zegt klopt ook wel. Maar je zit vaak ook met compatibility, waardoor je sommige (onveilige) ciphers niet zomaar kunt uitschakelen.
<Basz0r> Een goede mix vinden tussen compatbility / security is in dat opzicht best lastig. Voor kleinere omgevingen wordt er dan vaak een door de software gehanteerde standaard aangehouden. Bijv de standaard ciphers die door Apache worden meegeleverd
<Basz0r> Daar wordt dan niet in gefinetuned
<SCHAAP137> Basz0r: compatibility wordt vaak gebruikt als argument om dingen onveilig te houden en niet te upgraden
<SCHAAP137> filantropie en backwards-compatibility zijn nog geen goede argumenten om onveilige systemen te handhaven, vind ik
<SCHAAP137> als iets aantoonbaar een veiligheidsrisico is, verandert dat niet door de instandhouding ervan op een andere manier te motiveren
<Maikel> <Basz0r> Wat je zegt klopt ook wel. Maar je zit vaak ook met compatibility, waardoor je sommige (onveilige) ciphers niet zomaar kunt uitschakelen.
<Maikel> dat is echt totale larie
<Maikel> die mensen zijn een lopend gevaar die oude shit hebben en niet upgraden
<Maikel> en niet alleen voorzichzelf
<SCHAAP137> precies Maikel, mee eens
<Maikel> <SCHAAP137> het is al lang bekend dat DH parameters kleiner dan 2048 bit niet veilig is om te hanteren
<Maikel> klopt
<Maikel> dit zie je al 5 jaar bij openvpn pki management zoals die wordt aanbevolen op arch
<Maikel> het is heel simpel mbt cyperencryptie: lead,follow or get the fuck out of the way.
<Maikel> cipher + encryptie*
<SCHAAP137> neem nou bijvoorbeeld SSL 3.0
<SCHAAP137> de énige reden dat je dat aan zou zetten, is om Internet Explorer 6.0 clients te ondersteunen, wat je niet moet willen
<Maikel> SSL, waarom gebruiken we dat nog?
<SCHAAP137> toch zie je het nog her en der aanstaan, en dan denk ik: waarom?
<Maikel> op alle productie systemen heb ik hetr uitgezet
<SCHAAP137> álle andere browsers die nu nog worden ontwikkeld/supported, kunnen met TLS 1.0 of hoger omgaan
<Maikel> mensen die dat nog gebruiken, horen niet meer op het internet thuis
<SCHAAP137> compatibility is een nonsens-argument, gebruikt door overheden en veiligheidsdiensten om zich toegang te kunnen blijven verschaffen tot bepaalde systemen, iig door mensen die er een belang bij hebben om bepaalde securityvernieuwingen tegen te houden
<SCHAAP137> kan ook financieel gemotiveerd zijn, zo'n argument
<SCHAAP137> desalniettemin is het op een technisch niveau complete Unsinn
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-21
<stefrgv> goede avond, ik vroeg me af of er iemand me kon helpen om een map op een QNAP-nas te mounten? ik heb /mnt/DKTimport en op de nas  dt-foto. ik heb net gemerkt dat ik geen rechten heb om de map DKTimport te delen.
<stefrgv> mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.2:/DT-foto is ook een melding in de terminal. ik weet niet of de toegang geweigerd is van de nas of van mijn DKTimport
<OerHeks> qnap zegt zelf:  in fstab> mount -t nfs <NAS IP>:/<Shared Folder Name> <Directory to Mount>
<OerHeks> dus voor jou mount -t nfs 192.168.1.2/DT-foto /mnt/DKTimport
<OerHeks> http://docs.qnap.com/nas/4.0/en/index.html?connect_shares_maclinux.htm
<stefrgv> dank, voor de hulp. eerder op de middag had ik dit al gedaan, maar de error is: mount.nfs: remote share not in 'host:dir' format
<OerHeks> Ik heb zelf geen Qnap, dus kan niet meekijken.
<stefrgv> goede avond, ik heb zonet een map van een nas gemount. in mijn map /mnt/DKTimport zie ik de submappen en bestanden van mijn nas, maar ik kan er niet naar schrijven of openen? onder eigenschappen/rechten word root vermeld. er is slechts 1 gebruiker, nl ikzelf.
<stefrgv> het is uiteindelijk de bedoeling om via de /mnt/DKTimport foto's op de nas te krijgen; iemand een idee? bedankt alvast
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-22
<vancha> he mensen....
<trijntje> hey
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-23
<Dubran> Goedenavond allen
<Kebabfish> o/
<Fermata> Avond.
<Fermata> Oh.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-24
<TopGear> Hoihoi! Hé, ik probeer met cut één regel aan output the printen. "nvidia-smi --query-supported-clocks=gpu_name --format=csv,noheader | cut -c1-2" geeft dan 4x onder elkaar "Ge". -c1-15 geeft 4x onder elkaar GeForce GTX 970, maar daar heb ik niet zo veel aan. Hoe krijg ik alleen de bovenste GeForce GTX 970 geprint?
<TopGear> Ah, gevonden. | head -n1 deed het.
<lord4163> Hallo vanschagen
<vanschagen> hoi lord :)
<TheEagerPadawan> hoi ik zou graag de items na me windows buttons rechts aligneren echter vind de opties er niet voor (https://img.bi/#/mggTHLt!JKATGQ7p9edAYfJD8gprfdJQBkVGaQHrTB5QySgI)
<siegie> Goeie avond
<siegie> heeft er al iemand hier met ubuntu snappy core gespeeld? Ik zou het graag eens uittesten, maar zou het graag zonder kvm doen bijv rechtstreeks op vbox
<leila> hallo
<Guest40978> haalloooooo
<Guest40978> wat zijn jullie still
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-24
<tjahneee> Kan iemand mij helpen met een rechten probleem, ik heb momenteel een share gemount via CIFS met een readonly account via AD. Nu is het niet mogelijk van deze bestanden de rechten aan te passen en zijn deze alleen leesbaar via de root account. Is het mogelijk om via bv een link toch andere gebruikers ook toegang te geven tot deze bestanden?
<tjahneee> het gaat dan alleen om read-access
<tjahneee> Of is dit bijvoorbeeld alleen maar op te lossen dat de betreffende gebruiker die toegang heeft de bestanden dit lokaal te kopiëren en dan pas de rechten aan te passen
<OerHeks> tjahneee, alleen als die andere gebruiker rootrechten heeft.
<OerHeks> ander kan je niet kopieren, lijkt me
<tjahneee> OerHeks, het gaat over een account van apache (www-data) waar een web applicatie op draait
<tjahneee> dus die geef ik liever hiervoor geen root rechten
<tjahneee> is dit niet misschien mogelijk door een link via ¨ln¨ te maken en voor die koppeling alleen de rechten aan te passen of werkt dat zo niet?
<Sling> tjahneee: je kan bij je cifs mount opties het uid en gid opgeven geloof ik?
<Sling> dat zal nu op root staan, maar kun je evt ook op www-data zetten
<tjahneee> Sling, ow verrek, ik zie het inderdaad staan. in /etc/fstab kan je een uid van de gebruiker mee geven die de eigenaar word van de share
<tjahneee> thanks ;)
<Sling> np!
<JanC> je kan ook aan de server-kant dingen forceren met Samba
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-25
<paradoxical> lol
<OerHeks> lθl
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-26
<lennie> Goedemorgen, iemand die me kan helpen met een simpele vraag? Ik wil "start"
<lennie> Goedemorgen, iemand die me kan helpen met een simpele vraag? Ik wil map aanpassen waar de "user" in start als hij de SFTP server opent. Bijvoorbeeld van de map /home/test naar /home. Iemand ideeën wat het commando is?
<trijntje> lennie: ik wist niet dat het om sftp ging, daar heb ik geen ervaring mee, sorry
<lennie> dank, en no problem!
<lennie> !seen knigtwise
<lennie> !see knightwise
<lennie> !seen knightwise
<Sling> lennie: je kan de home dir van de gebruiker aanpassen met usermod -d /nieuwe/map
<Sling> gevolgd door de username
<Sling> en gebruik ssh/scp indien mogelijk, ipv (s)ftp :)
<lennie> Dank je Sling
<lennie> Ik krijg de melding "process in gebruik" terug. ALs ik dat proces kill, krijg ik vervolgens weer de zelfde melding
<OerHeks> zo, dat waren de updates
<JanC> Sling: sftp *is* onderdeel van ssh
<JanC> en heeft niks te maken met ftp(s)
<OerHeks> android wint de java strijd met oracle http://www.reuters.com/article/us-oracle-alphabet-verdict-idUSKCN0YH2I6
<OerHeks> elements of Java at issue were not eligible for copyright protection at all. A federal appeals court disagreed in 2014, ruling that computer language that connects programs - known as application programming interfaces, or APIs - can be copyrighted.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-28
<Kebabfish> goedemiddag iedereen
<Kebabfish> De dash is op dit moment totaal niet up te date wat mijn bestanden betreft, en vindt ze dus ook niet. Is er een commando om dit bij te werken?
<pier> Hallo
<pier> Kan iemand me helpen met broadcom wireless?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-29
<lieven0809> iemand hier die me kan helpen ?
<lieven0809> heb gister een pc volledig gewist; alles eraf met het prog Dburn
<lieven0809> wil nu kubuntu erop krijgen, maar ...
<lieven0809> lukt niet
<systeem> wat lukt er niet?
<lieven0809> om kubuntu te installeren
<lieven0809> as ik de pc opstart komt er gewoon op 'Operating System not found', en dan mag ik typen wat ik wil, hij probeert niks
<lieven0809> het is een oude laptop
<lieven0809> ik dacht dat ik in een dos omgeving ging terechtkomen nadat ik alles had gewist, maar is dus niet zo
<lieven0809> Ik heb nu een externe cd/dvd speler aangesloten en de dvd erin gelegd, en nu blijft hij hangen op het opstartscherm
<lieven0809> ik hoor de externe speler ruttelen,
<lieven0809> maar de laptop blijft op het vaio scherm staan, hoe lang zou het duren eer dat het eventueel lukt ?
<lordievader> lieven0809: Je dient vanaf de dvd op te starten, dit hoeft niet altijd het default opstart platform te zijn. Wellicht moet je eerst even je bios induiken en de cd/dvd drive als default instellen.
<lieven0809> ok, is dat wat ik aan het proberen ben, maar de dvd blijft al een half uur draaien en eerst kreeg ik het opstartscherm van sony, en nu heb ik een volledig zwart scherm ?  nog even blijven wachten ?  hij draait zogezegd reeds een half uur ?
<lieven0809> ik heb de bios gewijzigd naar 'externe harde schijf' voor ik aan dit alles begon, heb ik hier goed aangedaan ?
<lordievader> Ik denk dat dat eerder iets van een cd of dvd drive zou moeten lezen.
<lieven0809> oeps.  ga hem nog ff laten lopen en dan eens terug in de bios gaan roeren.
<lieven0809> weet je toevallig hoe lang het zou duren om te installeren ?  de laptop is reeds van 11u20 bezig met de dvd, en ik hoor deze nog regelmatig lawaai maken>.  Is dat een goed teken ?  het lampje van de dvd speler blijft op regelmatige basis flikkeren
<lieven0809> Ik zal de laptop es een dik uurtje zo laten lopen ?
<lieven0809> is niet gelukt
<lieven0809> ik krijg terug dezelfde melding 'Operating System not found'
<lieven0809> in mijn bios krijg ik
<lieven0809> Boot priority order :
<lieven0809> 1: Internal Optical Drive
<lieven0809> 2: Floppy disk drive (*)
<lieven0809> 3: Internal hard disk drive
<lieven0809> 4: Network
<lordievader> Misschien is het makkelijker een live-usb te maken.
<lieven0809> Exluded from boot order :
<lieven0809> Welk moet ik nemen ?
<lordievader> De boot priority staat wel goed, de internal optical drive is de dvd drive.
<lordievader> https://unetbootin.github.io/
<lieven0809> dus daar mijn dvd'je insteken en moet lukken ?
<lordievader> Sorry, waarin?
<lieven0809> in de cd speler van de laptop ?
<lordievader> Oh, ja.
<lieven0809> ok, ga proberen
<lieven0809> nee, terug dezelfde melding
<lordievader> Hmm, dan zou ik een live-usb maken met unetbootin.
<lieven0809> kan het zijn dat de dvd niet goed gebrand is ?
<lordievader> Goed mogelijk.
<lieven0809> hoe maak ik een live usb met unetbootin ?
<lieven0809> of eerst proberen opnieuw te branden ?
<lordievader> Het staat op hun website uitgelegd hoe je een live-usb maakt.
<lieven0809> ok, de link die je hebt doorgestuurd ?
<lordievader> Ja
<lieven0809> thx, ga keer probern te begrijpen
<lieven0809> ok, geprobeerd.  Krijg nu de meldin 'Missing operating system'
<lordievader> Wat staat er precies op de usb stick?
<lieven0809> wacht
<lieven0809> unetbootin-linux-625.bin
<lieven0809> en nog een paar documenten
<lieven0809> ik ben ondertussen de dvd van kubuntu opnieuw aan het branden
<lieven0809> dvd opnieuw gebrand en terug in de laptop gestoken
<lieven0809> ben nu terug aan het opstarten met dvd erin
<lieven0809> krijg nu een ander scherm ?
<lieven0809> zou het aan het lukken zijn ?
<lieven0809> bang afwachten
<lieven0809> er komt 'kubuntu' op het scherm
<lieven0809> spannend
<lieven0809> de laptop ruttelt en pruttelt, maar ik hoor de cd speler draaien
<lieven0809> YES
<lieven0809> het lijkt te lukken ! ! !
<lieven0809> awel, ge zijt enorm merci om me op het goede pad te brengen ! !
<lordievader> Kijk, dat zijn nou goede berichten :)
<lieven0809> yep, té weinig gezgd.  Als ik nog een probleempje tegenkom zal ik zeker opnieuw jullie site raadplegen.
<lieven0809> bedankt en een goe weekend ! !
<lieven0809> hoe haal ik paketten binnen voor kubuntu ?
<lieven0809> ik heb een usb stick tp link wn821N voor draadloos internet, maar hoe krijg ik deze aan de praat ?
<lordievader> Hij werkt niet gewoon out-of-the-box?
<potloodpunt> zou graag Lubuntu installeren op een CX-919 androidstick iemand ervaring ermee?
<OerHeks> arm hdmi stick .. niet eenvoudig, maar er zijn handleidingen .. https://github.com/sgjava/ubuntu-mini 14.04
<potloodpunt> bedankt voor de link maar links vindt ik overal, ik kan ubuntu of lubuntu instaleren op een pc, laptop, usb. Alle da gaat allemaal, maar zoek meer een link met uitleg. Ik ben geen computertovenaar.
<OerHeks> je hebt de arm versie nodig, denk ik. nooit zelf gedaan trouwens..
<murphy> is hier iemand ?
<OerHeks>  
#ubuntu-nl 2017-05-23
<Jorrit> Goedemiddag :-) ik ben opzoek naar een proffessional op het gebied van Ubuntu-servers en dan met name DNS want daar kom ik niet helemaal uit
<Jorrit> Weet iemand waar ik contact mee kan leggen of ben jij toevallig een expert op dit gebied, dan hoor ik het graag!
<JanC> Jorrit: als je je vraag stelt en iemand ziet die en weet het antwoord zullen ze dat wel geven
<JanC> als je een professional zoekt zou elk IT-bedrijf met linux(server)-kennis je moeten kunnen helpen
<JanC> ik zie dat je in -server al bezig bent ook
<Jorrit> Janc: klopt dat ik normaal antwoord krijg als iemand een antwoord weet. Heb afgelopen tijd vaker vraag gesteld, maar dan kreeg ik naar 3 uur nog geen antwoord. Dus hoopte hiermee in ieder geval iemand zover te krijgen iets te zeggen..
<Jorrit> Janc: Ja ik bedoel niet gelijk een heel bedrijf inschakelen, gaat waarschijnlijk om een klein handelingetje wat ik verkeerd doe. Ik ken echter niemand die met Linux werkt in de ICT wereld.. Op mezelf na. Ga nu eerst even kijken of ik misschien iets kan doen met OpenVPN en me daar in verdiepen. Wie weet dat dit de oplossing is.
<JanC> als je in een bedrijf zit kan het zijn dat je gateway al OpenVPN kan doen
<JanC> of een andere VPN
<JanC> (zelfs sommige consumer-routers hebben dat...)
<Jorrit> anders kan het volgens mij zelfs al met een raspberry pi wat ik zo snel zag. Ga me er flink in verdiepen de komende dagen, voordat ik gekke dingen ga doen ;-)
#ubuntu-nl 2017-05-25
<Frairtruck> hallo, Ben voor een uur beschikbaar voor mijn installatieprobleem van mint cinnamon (sda3 encrypted)
<Frairtruck> Dus heb nu geen besturingssysteem meer want Windows 10 is gewist tijdens installatie...
<Frairtruck> Iemand :)
<Frairtruck> Welk paswoord is correct: de veiligheidssleutel OF schijfversleuteling?
<Frairtruck> Bericht: please unlock disk sda3_crypt:
<SimonNL> ben hier niet echt bekend mee maar ik vermoed schijf versleuteling  zou eigenlijk moeten zeggen echt niet bekend mee.
<Frairtruck> Denk het ook alleen de omzetting van nederlands -> US English keyboard layout -> sda3 cyphertekst voor een HP pavilion 17 Notebook lijkt me wel een zeer geavanceerd topic ;)
<Frairtruck> De versie is mint/cinnamon maar 't lukt voorlopig even niet
<SimonNL> System:    Host: simon-MS-7327 Kernel: 4.2.0-34-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Desktop: Cinnamon 2.8.8
<SimonNL>            Distro: Linux Mint 17.3 Rosa
<Frairtruck> Ja idd :) goed
<SimonNL> Frairtruck: geinstalleerd met nederlands toetsenbord indeling?
<Frairtruck> Ja, inderdaad het problem
<SimonNL> en nu engels ?
<Frairtruck> Lol, javaans indonesisch en engels , is van mijn vriend
<SimonNL> als ik e.a. goed begrijp moet je dus nu die code invoeren welke met toetsenbord nederlandse indeling is in gesteld, op een engelse toetsenbord indeling
<SimonNL> Frairtruck: heb je er wat aan als ik jou de toetsenbord indelingen toon?
<Frairtruck> Ja zeker
<SimonNL> welke talen ?
<SimonNL> laptop ?
<Frairtruck> Laptop HP pavilion 17 notebook, US English heb ik nodig
<SimonNL> http://imgur.com/a/Ki7nv     op deze manier
#ubuntu-nl 2017-05-27
<RdeH> weet iemand hoe ik geluid kan istaleren, ik heb een medion pc met ingeboude geluidskaart
<RdeH> nope geen BIOS manegement
<RdeH> sorry verkeerde kanaal
#ubuntu-nl 2017-05-28
<RdeH> RdeH> my soundcard doesnt work with ubuntu server, its a Realtek-AC97 on a Medion pc MT7
<RdeH> <RdeH> someone?
<RdeH> <RdeH> its working with gdm3 but then again i can't use enlightenment instead of that
<RdeH> <RdeH> doesnt complete mixersettings
<RdeH> iemand??
<RdeH> niemand..?
<RdeH> my soundcard doesnt work with ubuntu server, its a Realtek-AC97 on a Medion pc MT7 someone? its working with gdm3 but then again i can't use enlightenment instead of that doesnt complete mixersettings
#ubuntu-nl 2018-05-23
<Jabir> hey
#ubuntu-nl 2018-05-24
<pjotter> Mensen... Ik heb een probleempje. Sinds enige tijd word ik ineens 'lastig gevallen' door mededeling als "ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)" bij het opstarten. Ubuntu doet diet steevast voor alle aangesloten ata devices, in mijn geval: ata1, ata2 en ata3. Het lijkt me toch stug dat ineens alle drie de kabeltjes slecht zouden zijn en denk dat het probleem elders ligt. Heeft iemand enig idee hoe dit komt en hoe ik dit kan oplos
<oerheks> voeding?
<pjotter> 100% biologisch en glutenvrij :)
<oerheks> bleekneusje
<pjotter> Nee voeding lijkt me ook in orde.
<pjotter> Smartdata voor al die disks zijn volgens mij ok
<pjotter> En eenmaal geboot, werkt alles naar behoren.
<pjotter> Ik weet dat de meldingen in principe geen kwaad kunnen maar vraag me wel af wat er ineens anders is dat ik die meldingen ineens zie. Tijdens het booten switched Ubuntu naar een zwart scherm met die meldingen. Deed ie vruuger nooit.
#ubuntu-nl 2019-05-20
<perre> g'navond
<perre> ik knal met de deur in huis :)
<perre> ik heb in een bash scriptje variabelen staan met een nummer op het einde
<perre> eg.: title_01 title_02 title_03
<perre> inhoud is telkens "title;locatie"
<perre> de title en de locatie kan ik opsplitsen in 2 variabelen
<perre> nu...
<perre> kan ik op de 1ne of de andere manier die title variabelen door een functie jagen met 1 opdracht ?
<perre> nu gebruik ik splits $title_01 splits $title_03 enzovoorts
<perre> 'k zou het in 1 regel willen gooien dat de variabelen kan lezen en kan bepalen wat het laatste variabel is met een getal want de lijst is aanpasbaar
<perre> nu staan er zo'n 4 maar later staan er een pak maar
<Maikel> dit klinkt als huiswerk
<perre> kan je me ongeveer snappen met de uitleg ?
<Maikel> klinkt als huiswerk
<perre> ik raak er niet aan uit
<perre> 'k vond het al ferm dat ik alle andere problemen heb kunnen oplossen
<Maikel> tja
<Maikel> succes met het huiswerk
<perre> ah op die manier bedoel je ?
<perre> 'k ben een vrijetijds scripter ;)
<perre> af en toe waag ik me eens aan iets
<SimonNL> Ubuntu ?
<perre> ja
<perre> 18.04 cli
<SimonNL> bedoelde eigenlijk te vragen of er een ubuntu probleem is
<perre> bash perikelen
<coconut> Iemand hier die weet hoe je een wrt54GL moet binnenkomen wanneer je niet meet LuCI binnenkomt? Ik heb de 30-30-30 reset en telnet geprobeerd, maar helaas komt ie niet meer binnen de webpanel.
<coconut> Er staat een oude versie van openwrt op.
<SimonNL> coconut: default ip adres
<coconut> SimonNL: router ip adres staat op 192.168.178.20, maar een ww+username hapt ie niet. :(
<coconut> ook resetten veranderd dat niet
<SimonNL> is dat dan wel de juiste ?
<coconut> mja hij geeft of aan dat het ww of username niet goed is, of hij blijft hangen bij de forward naar een LuCi pagina.
<SimonNL> Ah  ww of username zijn na volledige reset ook terug gezet naar openwrt default    gebruik je die ?
<coconut> wat zijn die?
<coconut> ik vermoed dat resetten ook niet werkt trouwens, daar het ip adres ook niet terug gaat naar 192.168.1.1.
<perre> Host name: OpenWrt device IP address (default is 192.168.1.1 ) User Name: root (this is the “administrator” and only user in default OpenWrt) Password: leave this blank for your first connection, then write the password you set up (either in Luci GUI or after your first SSH access)
<perre> cp'tje gedaan
<perre> 'k heb zo ineens het idee gekregen dat ik een counter kan gebruiken voor mijn probleem
<SimonNL> o/\
<coconut> nee, root zonder wachtwoord zegt ie dat het niet klopt. admin:admin werkt wel, maar dan blijft ie hangen bij het laden van de pagina. (blanke pagina in ff)
<SimonNL> bah
<SimonNL> reset knop reeds geprobeerd ?
<coconut> yup
<SimonNL> op de juiste wijze ?
<coconut> zelf de 30-30-30 methode
<coconut> yup
<coconut> zelfs*
<SimonNL> R.I.P.
<coconut> zet jij het raam even open?
<SimonNL> zo ver kun jij niet gooien
<coconut> hehe
<SimonNL> NH bijna in de wadden zee
<coconut> ik zal eens kijken wat ze te zeggen hebben in #openwrt
<SimonNL> ik kijk even mee als ik nog op tijd ben
<coconut> alleen mijn eerste post heb je gemist
<perre> 'k heb de ${!} ontdekt
<perre> die heeft m'n probleem opgelost
<perre> samen met de counter
<perre> 'k vind het toch niet makkelijk
<perre> maar 't is wel gelukt :)
<SimonNL> goed gedaan hoor
#ubuntu-nl 2019-05-21
<coconut> SimonNL_Afk: ik krijg die login op wrt54gl niet gedaan, ook niet in failsafe + andere ip config. Zou je mij misschien morgen kunnen helpen?
<SimonNL_Afk> ik betwijfel het coconut
<SimonNL_Afk> denk dat je meer kans maakt met die nick in dat andere kanaal
<SimonNL_Afk> mijn enige ervaring met iets dergelijks stamt van enkele weken geleden met het flashen van een linksys router
<coconut> Vraag ik'm morgen wel even.
<coconut> Bedankt iig SimonNL :)
<SimonNL> als router en computer in de zelfde ip range zitten zou je moeten kunnen inloggen dunkt mij
<coconut> huhuh, maar ip veranderd niet naar 192.168.1.1 als ik handmatig instel.
<SimonNL> instellenin network manager en network manager herstarten
<SimonNL> instellen in *
<coconut> oh za herstarten nog eens proberen straks, yhnx
<SimonNL> Oh en netwerk masker en gateway
<SimonNL> mmm
<coconut> gateway 192.168.1.2 ?
<SimonNL> als router ip 192.168.1.1 heeft is gateway ook 192.168.1.1   denk ik maar ben niet 100% zeker
<coconut> zal eens duckduckgo-en strakkies
<SimonNL> standaard route zou dat in het Engels overeen komen met gateway ?
<coconut> denk het
<SimonNL> dus 192.168.1.4    netwerk masker 255.255.255.0   dns 192.168.1.1
<SimonNL> oops gateway 192.168.1.1  en dan dns
<SimonNL> mmm dns kun je ook leeg laten denk ik
<SimonNL> succes
<coconut> zal morgen nog eens kijken, heb geen zin meer om die oude trage laptop op te starten...
<coconut> thnx
<SimonNL> suczeven
<coconut> :)
#ubuntu-nl 2019-05-24
<lotuspsychje> goeie morgen
#ubuntu-nl 2019-05-25
<lotuspsychje> goeie morgen
